# FET in Nov/Dec 2015



## simba32

list of Nov/Dec FET's: here come our Christmas bundles!

Jax:            ET: 24 Nov.        OTD: 7 Dec:    BFP!  
Flossy:        ET: 26 Nov.        OTD: 7 Dec.    BFP!  
Emmah:      ET: 27 Nov.        OTD: 11 Dec.  BFN  
Puffinpie:    ET: 2 Dec          OTD: 16 Dec.  BFP!   (mc  )
Laura33:      ET: 3 Dec          OTD: 15 Dec    BFP!  (ectopic)  
ENH:          ET 4 Dec            OTD: 15 Dec    ??
Ellekay:      ET 8 Dec            OTD: 19 Dec.    BFN  
Rachy:        ET: 8 Dec          OTD: 18 Dec    BFN (cp)  
Sunshine:    ET 10 Dec          OTD: 24 Dec    BFN  
HopefulPolly:ET 10 dec          OTD 22 Dec      BFP  
Simba:        ET: 15 Dec        OTD: 29 Dec  BFP  
Claire35:      ET: 15 Dec        OTD: 23 Dec    BFN    
Babiesforall.  ET: 15 Dec        OTD: 29 Dec    BFN  
Who knew:  ET: 16 Dec        OTD: 27 Dec    BFP  
JV:              ET: 16 Dec.      OTD 28 Jan    BFP 
Marilou:        ET: 18 Dec      OTD: 28 Dec.  ??
Wonderwall:  ET: 22 Dec      OTD: 4 Jan      BFP!  (mmc)  
Cambo:        ET: 29 Dec        OTD: 12 Jan  BFN  

51% BFP, 49% BFN x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Hi *simba* I'm currently starting out with my FET cycle, I have a thread (oct/nov) you're welcome to chat with us ladies over there 

Wishing you the best of luck with your upcoming FET


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi Simba, with a bit of luck I'll be having my FET in early December.  Planning for a natural FET. X


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone,

Hoping to join you as rang up my clinic today to book in our FET. On long protocol, currently on cd3, due to start DR on cd21, endoscratch booked in too, given FET date as possibly 22nd December. Don't know if I'm mad for doing it so close to Xmas but hoping it will be a good distraction.

We have one grade B blastocyst to transfer from our NHS funded cycle previously in the year which sadly ended in an early miscarriage.  Just hope this one defrosts ok. 

Anyone else out there?


----------



## JVJM

I'm getting ready to start too! Transfer tentatively scheduled for w/c 14 Dec. DH and I said Christmas will either be really happy or really depressing.... 


Are you doing medicated cycle or natural?


----------



## simba32

Hi ladies, great to hear from you. 

JVJM - I'm doing medicated, you? Any idea how many you will transfer? 
Wonderwall - nice to meet you, amazing your clinic is open then! Mine mentioned something about closing- I estimate to have transfer around the 12 Dec but dependant on next af etc. So hope to be ok.
Sapphire- great your going for natural, I wanted that but clinic won't thaw on a weekend so to risky! 

Hi hopingtoeggshare- thanks! Will swing by your forum but I'm really only just getting started so prob not at the same stages as you guys?! - 

I'm now cycle day 2. Having a scratch and hysterocopy on day 19 and start DR drugs on day 14. Easily for me my af started on the 1 Nov so nice and easy to know what day I'm on, lol. Will then also have NK treatment (intralipids), but undecided on how many to transfer as lucky to have a few Frosties.

How's everyone getting on? xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Looks like there's a few of us now. DH and I have decided to not tell anyone about the FET so you're the only ones that know. After the disappointment of our first attempt it was too heart wrenching to tell close family members that it had worked and then inform them about the miscarriage.

Simba - My clinic works weekends if they have to. I didn't think to ask when they break up for Xmas but they gave me the date of 22nd Dec so must be!  Is it your first endoscratch? I'd recommend the embryo glue too as I really think both helped me last time. Also, they did a mock transfer before my endoscratch which made them realise I have an awkward uterus which the soft catheter didn't go through so had to use the firmer one on ET. So glad they decided this earlier. I'm going for the NK tests next time if this round doesn't work. 

JVJM - We too said that it will be an interesting Xmas. Looks like you'll have your OTD around the time of my FET. Scarily it's not that long away but time seems to slow when your waiting for these things. I'm doing medicated. I would have loved to have attempted a natural but sadly we only have one precious blastocyst to work with.

Sapphire - Looks like you'll be the first one out of us having the FET in December. It must be quite liberating to not have to have all the meds and extra scans which adds to more stress and pressure.

I'm feeling more relaxed about this FET compared to a fresh cycle as it seems less invasive and less hurdles to cross. Although with it being my first one would gladly take on any advice from those of you who have been through it x


----------



## JVJM

Simba & Wonderwall, I'm doing medicated too. I would have liked to attempt natural, but we are using a clinic in US so it's pretty impossible to be relying on my own body and having to worry about last min flights! I think we're going to transfer two and hope for a singleton. Do you know where you're ordering your drugs from? I don't have an Asda near me so I need to order online.


----------



## simba32

Morning all

what an international bunch!? USA and Athens! 

*JVJM* - yes, good question, i was going to ask. this is my first private cycle so no idea where to buy drugs from - i have an appointment this friday and think will get my prescription then. hoping to use up all my old leftover dugs and save money that way too! Do all Asda's do them or only some?

*Wonderwall* - yes, this will be my first scratch, although they call it a D&C? I've no idea. anyway, first one. my clinic don't believe in the glue, so thats not an option for me - i was a bit peeved but hey. and yes, I've had a dummy transfer and then 2x cycles so i know there isn't an issue of uterus access for me thankfully. hoping my NK cells treatment will do the trick! I've also heard that natural cycles involve more scans, but obvs less drugs. and to answer your question, FET is SO Much nicer and easier than fresh as your not 'farming' eggs - a MUCH nicer process but annoying it takes as long as medicated.

*Littlepink* - hi and welcome - you are certainly not alone!

*Sapphire* - early Dec - wow, not long to go now!

AFM - I'm on day 4 now, waiting to have nurse appointment to go through DR dates etc on friday and also seeing a haematologist about one of my Thrombophila tests so will see what comes of that. After my 2x failed cycles the clinic suggested i do a load of tests (NK cells, Thromobphilia and Karyotyping). turned out I have slightly high NK cells and slightly high protein S - will find out what that means Friday i guess! luckily karyotying was fine - phew!

happy wednesday's all xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, we're getting a nice group together now and as Simba said, very international!

Little pink - Welcome to the group, it's good to know you're not the only one crazy to do a cycle just before Xmas. I don't know about you, I just couldn't bear waiting anymore months in between cycles. 

JVJM - My clinic uses ww.wearestork.com  for my meds and they have been excellent. I think you can ring them up with your prescription to get a price. Also, they were very discreet as I had my meds delivered to my work as the packaging doesn't reveal it's contents. It's worth getting quotes from your local pharmacies too as a comparison.

Simba - Sounds like you're really prepared with all the extra scans and tests. Also, it must be a relief to know why things may not have happened before. Good luck for Friday.

I'm trying to eat as healthy as possible which I have managed most of the year but now craving carbs with the colder weather. I have a wedding to go to at the weekend so have opted to be the taxi so no-one queries my not drinking. Oh, the lies we have and will tell!


----------



## simba32

Hi Wonderwall

Thanks for the drug buying tip - will look them up. I've literally no idea where to buy them from - seems like a minefield!

I didn't even think about the whole Christmas thing - i just don't want to wait months until the new year! 

gosh - i need to get back to eating healthy - had a bit of a lapse since my last cycle, but very nice to have a few drinks again! xx


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies,  pleased we're getting a little group together.

Simba/Wonderwall - I'm with you, need to eat healthy.  Since my last cycle I've really relaxed and been eating what I want and drinking.  Prior to my last cycle I hadn't drunk months.  The way I see it, I dont need to be quite as strict as I can't influence egg quality for this go, at least.  Trying to be good! It's been nice to let my hair down. 

Simba - hope your blood results go smoothly.  Good that they thought to test you. 

Little pink - intrigued to know how your aquascan goes.  I've been thinking it might be worthwhile to get one.  Fx for a clear result. 

JV - at the moment, I think we're minded to go same tactic as you, transfer 2 and hope for 1... I wouldn't mind twins, that'd be a blessing but I'm a bit nervous about health complications.  

Afm - I've got (my first) scratch next Wednesday (CD22) and then FET from next cycle.. I guess it isn't long! Not much to do given natural cycle, just a scan on day 12 and if lining thick enough I'll have transfer 5 days later following trigger shot.  If it's not, then they'll monitor lining for a bit longer.  The risk is that liningdoesn't get thick enough and we can't proceed.  I haven't had lining problems in the past but I've never had a monitoring cycle to know whether it is sufficient for a FET.  Theoretically I don't need to take progesterone afterwards but I'm a bit nervous about this and may ask my clinic whether I can take it as I don't think it does any harm.


----------



## simba32

What's an aquascan? X


----------



## CaraJ

Hi, may I join you?
I've just had my first FET and sadly it was BFN :-(  It was my first ever transfer as I did a freeze all cycle so they could do PGD (genetic) testing on our embryos. We had 4 come back from testing as genetically normal. Had one transferred last month so more we have 3 left. I did a natural cycle last time so can go again straight away as there are no meds in my system. I was hoping to do another natural FET with added progesterone. However my body has other ideas. AF has still not shown up, now 16 days late! This means I have to do a medicated FET if I want to go again straight away, which I do. I spoke to the Dr yesterday and they've put me on a short antagonist protocol for FET. Should be transferring early December. Just waiting for my meds and the bit of paper telling me what to do. A bit annoyed I have to take lots of meds but it didn't work without any meds so maybe it'll work with meds!
Will catch up later with where you all are, wishing you all the best.


----------



## JVJM

I got my official timeline today including drug schedule!! It's really real now!


Simba, I think only Asda's with pharmacies, but they have to order them in which could take a day or two. I'm all up for saving money at any point possible during this process.


Wonderwall, thank you for that site. I'll look into them today.


Sapphire, I feel the same way. On one hand twins may be fun, but I'm more worried about the health aspects. My cousin was pg with natural twins and lost both at 11/12 wks so I wouldn't want to risk it. I also have read even sadder stories so I just    for the right outcome and whatever happens is out of my hands. As for your cycle, I would definitely request progesterone at least after transfer- my drs always say it doesn't hurt so why not I think!


Cara, welcome! I'm sorry your last cycle didn't work. I think your af not showing could be a blessing in disguise- as you said, it didn't work on natural so maybe your body needs the extra help. Hope you get everything you need quickly so you can get started.


----------



## simba32

.Hi ladies!

So I think I had an aquascan but they called it a 3D SIS st my clinic and I had it before my first cycle.

*Cara* - welcome! Sorry to hear your first cycle didn't work out- totally gutting! But welcome and I think a lot of us are also doing medicated so with you all the way!

*JV* - when do you start your DR then!? I'm getting my dates tomorrow! So should start tablets on the 14th! Pleased to get going! 
I've heard about a website called Stork as being cheap too? And that Asda isn't necessarily the cheapest??.

We just filled in out our transfer forms and decided on one. With all the new treatments we are doing and the fact it WILL work I'd like a singleton! 

*Sapphire*- if def take the progesterone if they offer it! It will just enhance your bodies progesterone.

Will let you know how appointments go tomorrow! xx


----------



## JVJM

simba, I started the pill last af and start a new pack carrying on for a few extra days to get my cycle where they need it for transfer date. I start sniffing synarel on the 12th.


----------



## simba32

Hi all

Quickie before i head out to see the new James Bond film! yay!!

Had my haematologist appointment - all fine - she was a bit annoyed as the consultant had kind of read the results wrong and there was nothing to worry about - she's doing a full re-test in case but all seems fine. Got my go ahead for the DR on the 14th, and my prescription. Ive been trying to map out costs - I've only heard back from Asda and already they are £250 cheaper than my clinic! will keep you posted as i find out more on Monday.

Oh and interesting the NHS haematologist though the whole NK thing was a total farce! i guess there is no solid reproach on it, but hey. I'm going to give it a go! 

Hope everyone else is well? I'm now off the booze (again, boring!) and trying to be healthy....

xx


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all, hope you're having good weekends.
I started meds for short protocol FET yesterday, progynova tablets 3 per day and cetrotide injection in the evening. Unfortunately I seem to have reacted badly to the meds and am feeling really rather sick. Hardly had any sleep because of it and am feeling pretty grim. Was supposed to be working a12 hr shift plus sleep today (I work in a care home) so have had to call in sick. That's an up side as I now don't have to inject at work. I only have to inject till the end of the week but I'm hoping this was a one off. Don't want a week of this! Have any of you taken cetrotide and had a similar reaction? What do you think, should I bother the clinic or power through? Any tips on combating nausea, particularly at night?
I'm sorry this post is all about me and I haven't caught up with you all since joining here a few days ago. I'll try to do that in the coming week.


----------



## VCR

Hi Cara,

I'm just passing through (seeing how Simba is!) as I'm on a different board but saw your query about nausea.  The best advice I was ever given about combating nausea at night was to sleep on my right side.  Your stomach drains its contents into the small intestine on the right side.  This means the irritants (or whatever they are) in your stomach don't hang around as they leave the stomach more quickly to go into the intestine.  You may find you need to lie on your right side for 5-10 minutes before you start feeling better.  If you try it, I hope you find this technique helps.

Vxx


----------



## VCR

Ps - hi Simba - glad to see you're doing well.  X


----------



## simba32

Hi cara, I've not yet taken cetrotide but am due to on this FET- I hope it's a one off for you! Camomile tea? 

Littlepink - I've got a hysterocopy on the 19th and would have started my DR already, did they say why you have to wait? 

Hi VCR! 

Hope everyone else is ok? X


----------



## JVJM

Simba, do you mind if I ask the cost of your meds? I got a quote of just under 500 for what I need and not sure if that's good or bad. Part of the trouble is my prescription is for US meds so when I called Stork they had no idea what the equivalents were so not sure if I should just go ahead for ease. I have to start sniffing snarl on the 12th so running short on time too.


----------



## simba32

littlepink- how come it will Sejal? Sorry, just wondering as they haven't said anything to me about this?! Now I'm worried...

JV- I got a quote from stork and Asda for around £310, but that's cheaper because I have quite a lot left over from previous cycles and managed to get my fragmin on the nhs. Therefore would think £500 isn't to bad. Did you fall Asda? They were really helpful. I'm assuming this is a US drug you have to sniff? Are you flying there for transfer? How come your clinic is over there if I may ask?


----------



## simba32

A ha! Got ya. Luckily my clinic doesn't close. I'm having my first hysterocopy and scratch on day 19 of my DR cycle, then I have af, then transfer kid Dec. Hope it's not to bad.

Yes deffo think you can still be part of this thread!


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies,  hope you all had a good weekend? 
Quick question to those of you who've had the endo scratch before - does your AF typically come on time after this or does it get delayed/brought forward? There may be no hard or fast rule here?! I've got mine on Wednesday and just wondering what to expect? X


----------



## JVJM

simba32 said:


> littlepink- how come it will Sejal? Sorry, just wondering as they haven't said anything to me about this?! Now I'm worried...
> 
> JV- I got a quote from stork and Asda for around £310, but that's cheaper because I have quite a lot left over from previous cycles and managed to get my fragmin on the nhs. Therefore would think £500 isn't to bad. Did you fall Asda? They were really helpful. I'm assuming this is a US drug you have to sniff? Are you flying there for transfer? How come your clinic is over there if I may ask?


I'm American so it just worked out to use a clinic based there. Mainly b/c we're doing Embryo Adoption (my dh has a balanced reciprocal translocation which causes m/c) and there are clinics in the US where you can do known donors. I at least wanted the option of my adopted child being able to find it's bio parents/siblings and the UK doesn't allow it. I get my fragmin on the NHS too and hate it!! When do you start adding that to your cycle? Mine didn't include it on my calendar and I would normally take it from a positive test, but wasn't sure if I should start earlier. I'm already on low dose aspirin too.

I went ahead and placed the order b/c the pharmacy understood my prescription


----------



## simba32

Hi all

Sapphire - I've no idea as having my first one on the 19th - I shouldn't think it should delay things to much, I haven't heard this, have you?

JV- a ha! That makes sense. I think I start the fragmin just before or at transfer from memory as it helps with the drugs that thicken your blood.

I opted for Asda drugs in the end as there wasn't much in price. All other stockists you needed to register post the prescription which seemed like s hassle. They don't do needles though! So have emailed clinic to see if they will supply. Bit of a hassle. 

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone,

Sapphire - I had an endoscratch last IVF cycle and AF came as normal on cd28. I think it's not necessarily the endoscratch that may delay things but possibly more the DR drugs.

Mylittlepink - We're cutting it fine with Xmas as I'm due to have FET on 22nd December. The clinic breaks up on the 23rd for a break over Xmas so I really hope I'm not late with AF and my lining thickens up in time (it all did last IVF cycle but I've learnt never to rely on our bodies to behave when they have too). If it goes over then they'll abandon the cycle. 

Good to see that those seeking their drugs have pretty much sorted them out, it's never a straight forward task. Mine are being delivered next week. It always seems more real when they have arrived.

My endoscratch is next week and then I start down regulation drugs on the 20th, it's soon coming round! We had our appt yesterday to sign consent forms and had a good chat with the nurse. DH and I have kind of convinced ourselves that this FET won't work so have it in our heads of a fresh cycle in the new year. I think it's to protect ourselves after the elation of a positive result after last time to then come crashing down with the devastation of a m/c.


----------



## simba32

Hey wonderwall - I think we will be pretty close cycling as I'm starting DR drugs in 14th and also have my hysterocopy and scratch next week - Thursday, you? I'm getting sedated becaus of the hysterocopy so it will be a full day off work for me. Can't wait to get going and 'do' something...

FYI - Asda don't do needles etc do now have to see next week if clinic will give me some- no doubt they will charge loads for them! It's insane! 

JV- where did you get your drugs in the end? X


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies, I've my scratch this morning so will send an update later, including answer to my question as to whether the scratch delays AF! X


----------



## simba32

Nice one sapphire! Did it hurt? Hope your feeling ok? X


----------



## JVJM

I start sniffing my synarel tomorrow!! My medication schedule seems so long, but at the same time I can't believe I'm already starting...

Simba, I ended up using Pharmacierge http://pharmacierge.com and it ended up being just under 400 for everything. They deliver within 2-4 hours in London and next day for everywhere else so it was easy. They claim to be competitive on pricing. Good luck for your hysteroscopy. It's funny b/c here they sedate you and it's in hospital, but in the States, it's in your dr.'s office and you're awake. It wasn't that big of a deal and I was actually glad to be awake and see what they were looking at.

Sapphire- hope you're feeling okay. I had an endometrial biopsy once and hated it. The scratch sounds similar so hope you're getting some rest and relaxing.

Wonderwall, it's hard to move on from a m/c and not keep remembering, isn't it?  I get so excited and then also think, this won't work and if it does, it won't last. Uh, dreadful. I want to be positive and happy and enjoy every moment b/c what if this is the ONE that works??! I would hate to not be able to enjoy myself and spend 9 months feeling scared. But, I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Sapphire952

So my appointment didnt go as planned... They tried to do the scratch but were unable to get the catheter in - they had to abandon.  They also spotted a cervical polyp in the process.  The upshot being I have to have a hysterscopy and delay my FET for 2 months (because of Xmas).  Really frustrated - yet more delays. This process is definitely not straightforward.


----------



## simba32

Sapphire: Oh no! Have you had troubles with the catheter before? That's so frustrating for you!!!2 months! Grrr. I guess you can now fully enjoy Christmas and the boozy run up?! Silver lining? Keep us posted as to how you get on. 

JV - yay to starting tomorrow! I start on Sat, and seem to be taking less drugs than the last FET which I guess is great! 

We are off on hols tomor for a long weekend yo Slovenia which will be nice. Will have a cheeky glass of wine to I think! X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies hope it's ok to join you   Took prostap on Nov 5th, just waiting on af and if all goes to plan hopefully the transfer will be the first or second week in December. 

Sorry to hear some of your cycles have been delayed, hope the time passes quick for you

Wonderwall I can relate to what you said about not wanting to get the hopes up and starting fresh in the new year if this one doesn't work. Feeling the same way I guess it's trying to protect ourselve . 

Good luck everyone. It's definitely the right time of year for frosties


----------



## Sapphire952

Sunshine and clouds - good luck with your FET Hun, I hope all works out for you. Xxx

Simba - pleased you get to start on Saturday - hoorah.  Less drugs is a good thing. Have a great break in Slovenia. 

JVJM/Wonderwall - agree this is all super tough.  Sometimes a feel positive for the outcome and other times I don't.  We've got to keep on hoping that our chance will come.  

Afm - pretty upset/angry following appointment yesterday.  I dread to think what else this journey has to throw at us before we're successful.  It really feels like one thing after another.  We are considering ignoring the fact that the scratch failed and I have a polyp and just going with the FET. I really wanted a go before Xmas.  Probably a stupid thing to do as my body won't be in the best shape and I'll kick myself if it doesn't work.  I just want to skip Xmas and get on with it!


----------



## boxfish

Hi ladies,

hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I just got a bfn with my first fresh DE cycle (SET). Just waiting for AF to start all over again. Luckily we have 6 blasts frozen (2 expanded, 1 full, 3 early blasts). As it was DE I had a medicated cycle and might just do the same again, but not sure about the downregulation. Seems it wasn't necessary. No follicles seen at all at my lining scan at CD 12. I'll ask if I can just do estrofem and maybe add some cetrotide if there's a good growing follicle showing up at my lining scan. But pretty sure there will be none at all… Would be great though to have some natural progesterone when pregnant...

In case of internationality: I'm from Germany


----------



## Wonderwall35

Welcome to the group Aliena and Sunshine, really hope your cycles go well.

Sapphire - When I had my endoscratch, they too couldn't get the catheter around my cervix ( I have a bit of a U bend as DH puts it). They normally use a flexible one as standard so had to get the more old fashioned rigid catheter out which worked. Oddly enough, on the day of transfer I was expecting them to use the rigid one but my very full bladder realigned my cervix into a better position that they used the soft, flexible one. Our bodies are so weird. You must be so gutted to delay another two months when it seems like an eternity to get to this point. Really feel for you. Maybe the hysterscopy will be more thorough than a scratch to help your embie implant. 

My next endoscratch is on Tuesday. Trying to keep the positive mental attitude up! We've got to be in it to win it


----------



## Sapphire952

Ladies - thanks very much for kind words.  I am gutted but trying to move on and tell myself it's just another hurdle to overcome..another 2 months until we can try again.  Simba - I've had two ETs before, the first was fine, the second was a bit more tricky (but they managed it).  So, there is no real reason it was an issue today - perhaps t was just where my cervix was today.  Hoping I won't need a GA every time I want a scratch - that would be super frustrating. 

Wonderwall - yes, doctor described my body a bit like a u bend - our bodies are strange.  Good look for your scratch, I'm sure it will be more successful than mine, U bend or not!

Alena - welcome and good luck x

Mylittlepink - waiting for date for hysterscopy and polypectomy - doctor said they could hopefully squeeze me in early December (upside, polyp should hopefully be sorted but downside, there will be a 2 month gap between 'scratch' and FET).  Does anyone know how long the effects of a scratch last?  Hope your next cycle comes around soon so you can start the drugs, it's frustrating to have to wait but I suppose we need our bodies in tip/top shape.


----------



## Jax83

Hello ladies,

I'd like to join this thread please! I'm currently on day 7 of oestrogen tablets for my 1st FET following an unsuccessful IVF cycle in June/July. I have two little Frosties on ice and hoping to have one transferred next week sometime. I start the lovely foof cream this evening and daily progesterone injections once I get the go ahead from my clinic. I have a scan booked for Tuesday so hopefully all is going to plan and I get an ET date!

Is anyone else on the tablets? If so how are you feeling? I've had quite a bit of nausea from them so far. My dose lowers today so hoping that will ease up a bit! 

X


----------



## flossybear

I have a scan at the end of next to check lining etc
Started on nasal spray four times a day at the end of October. Once af came
It reduced to nasal spray twice and tablets twice a day  
Hoping for transfer 24-30th Nov


----------



## simba32

Hi Sapphire, I heard a scratch lasts 6 months?! But would check with your clininc. 

Hope everyone else is good, short post as on holiday! c


----------



## flossybear

Jax83 I was the same for first 4-5days and then the sickness feeling past
I have felt quite tired but that might just be the rubbish weather haha!


----------



## JVJM

Sapphire, sorry to hear you have to delay. Did they say why there was an issue? For my last aqua scan, they had trouble with the catheter and.eventually found a way (not going to say what they did b/c it was a little gross!) Were you awake? 

I am on day 3 of sniffing and all fine so far. I've been feeling rather bloated since starting BCP so am counting down until I stop taking them next week. I am having some slight spotting b/c I should have stopped the pill and gotten af already, but with my schedule have to take it an extra week or so. I have been feeling a bit odd in general, but trying to eat well and avoid sick people. Cycling in winter is a nightmare and I'm surrounded by people sniffing and coughing...

For those of you having the scratch- are you awake for that? What exactly do they do?


----------



## Wonderwall35

JVJM- I was awake for my last scratch and will be for my next one on Tuesday. They open your cervix with a speculum, insert a catheter, then put a stick in with an abrasive end in ( It looks a bit like a plastic coffee stirrer.!) They move this up and down the uterus. Whilst they are doing this, the nurse is pushing on your full bladder to get an ultrasound picture. You can also see the stick going into the uterus and moving around. This is the point it hurts, like abdominal cramping and pain. DH had his hand squeezed tightly at this point next to me! It only lasts a few minutes. Like the others have said, the difficult bit is getting the catheter in, especially with a different shaped uterus. I bled a little afterwards which is normal, I take it as a sign it's worked!


----------



## simba32

Hi all,

I'm sadly paying for my hysterocopy and scratch (having at same time), as nhs funding ran out. They will sedate me for the hysterocopy so thankfully won't feel a thing.
X


----------



## Sapphire952

Mine is NHS - you should get cover for NHS hysterscopy when it's for polyps. Luckily my FET  is NHS funded so scratch (that didn't happen) was also covered.  Leni - I would chase up your hospital - you should'nt be having to wait 6 months.  I'm waiting for a date for mine but consultant hoped he could squeeze me in within next 1-2 months.


----------



## JVJM

Wonderwall35 said:


> JVJM- I was awake for my last scratch and will be for my next one on Tuesday. They open your cervix with a speculum, insert a catheter, then put a stick in with an abrasive end in ( It looks a bit like a plastic coffee stirrer.!) They move this up and down the uterus. Whilst they are doing this, the nurse is pushing on your full bladder to get an ultrasound picture. You can also see the stick going into the uterus and moving around. This is the point it hurts, like abdominal cramping and pain. DH had his hand squeezed tightly at this point next to me! It only lasts a few minutes. Like the others have said, the difficult bit is getting the catheter in, especially with a different shaped uterus. I bled a little afterwards which is normal, I take it as a sign it's worked!


hmm.. this sounds like something I had done in June- an endometrial biopsy. If the results last 6 months than I'm just in the window with my transfer!! FX it will help.


----------



## Jax83

Hey everyone, got my scan tomorrow to see if my lining is thick enough to transfer. I'm expecting them to tell me to start the progesterone injections this week. Feeling a little nervous as not very good with injections and have heard bad things about hear ones. I used the pessaries last time but apparently the injections are absorbed better and might be why my first attempt didn't work. 

Any advice would be gladly received!

x


----------



## simba32

Hi ladies!  Pretty quite weekend- how's everyone getting on?

I'm day 3 of DR and seem ok. Asda didn't have my Gestone so have to search elsewhere! Long! Had s lively long weekend away and now back to work tomor! Ugh!  

JV - I'd def ask your clinic but think a scratch does last some time! 

Sapphire - how are you doing honey? 

Wonderwall - scratch tomorrow! Nice one, hope it goes well! Keep us posted. 

Leni - welcome! Agree, 6 months is a super long time to wait, I'd follow up for sure! How will you fit in a Dec FET? Natural I guess! 

Jax - are you still on for et this week?! Exciting! I didn't have any sickness previously- what you taking exactly? I've had the progesterone injections and they really don't hurt! Ice it first and you won't feel a thing. Assume DH will do them?! Seriously - I think the fragmin are the most painful by far! 

Flossy - still on track?

Sorry for anyone I missed! xx


----------



## simba32

Oh, and I'm really deliberating whether to put one or two embies back?! Consultant said it doubles the chances of it working, with a 25% increase of twins. Thing is I really DONT want twins- do I risk it?! It's so so hard to decide! X


----------



## flossybear

Scan Thursday fingers crossed everything as it should be  
Feeling so tired these last few days think the meds must be do something as feel knackered
and boobs feel fuller and heavy


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi ladies, could I please join you? We are about to start our 3rd cycle, first FET. Following a chemical in August  our consultant ordered an endometrial biopsy (the scratch) and it came back positive so I've ben on antibiotics and then had to have it again last week! We were told today that the infection is gone and I can cycle next month   AF expected 30th November and if all goes well ET around 21st Dec. 

I am also cycling in US and they seem to do the scratch here following either a miscarriage or failure to implant. They are scratching in hope to help with implantation and at the same time testing the tissue looking for a specific bacteria that may be causing loss of pregnancy...or thats what I've been told...

JVJM may I ask what state you're cycling in? I'm in New England. Had my first cycle at Create in London, then moved to US...

Simba we are in the came boat, our consultant suggested transferring both of our frosties (providing the both survive thawing) and we agreed, mostly due to this being our 3rd cycle. But I'm a little scared, don't particulalry want twins but would rather have two babies then no babies 
Also there's a few natural twins in my family and even a set of quadruplets  

Saphire and Mylittlepink so sorry you are having your cycles delayed, I was there last month and desperate to just get on with it. It seemed like there was suddenly another long list of things to do before the next go and it was driving me crazy. Just take long, deep breaths and one day at the time. As cheesy as it is there is a reason for everything. I would have been gutted to have spent another small fortune and used up our last two frosties and then found out that I had endometritis.

hi Jax hope your scant goes well today, I imagine you are talking about progesterone? I've taken both pessaries and injections and pessaries are much nicer however my only pregnancy was with injections...not sure if that was the reason though. Injections can sting a little but warming the vile up in your hand a bit before helps, as well as massaging the injection site before and after. 

flossy bear good luck on Thursday!! and good luck to everyone else!!! xx


----------



## Sapphire952

Morning ladies, 

Mary Lou - welcome to this thread.  Good luck with your cycle - pleased you're now able to ge started and move forward following your infection.  Hope the scratch and progesterone injections will do the trick! 

Flossy - good luck with your scan on Thursday, I hope everything is as it should be and you can move forward. 

Simba - tricky isn't it.  Before our cycle was postponed I'd landed on putting one back, rather than two.  We reached the view that we weren't yet at the point of 'throwing absolutely  everything at it' and therefore didn't want to run the risk of two (I'd actually like twins but scared about the health risks for them).  I also felt that if I put two back, and it didn't work, I might've felt like I'd wasted them.  However, it's not straightforward at all. I've read on other threads that putting two back only increases odd of a pregnancy by 5% but I guess it depends on what the reasons for failure might be.  

Jax - good luck with your scan.  

Afm - I still feeling frustrated.  Called my clinic yesterday to enquire about date for hysterscopy but told I wasn't a priority and it wouldn't probably be until the new year.  This sent me in a spin as it would probably mean needing to wait three months to cycle which I can't bare the idea of.  I'm now investigating whether I can use my husband's private health cover to get the surgery done, they don't cover fertility but I'm hoping they'll cover polyps given potential health risks related to them.  AF turned up yesterday, a few days early.  I'm still considering pressing go on the cycle and ignoring the cervical polyp/fact I haven't had my scratch!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Welcome Mary Lou, best of luck for you cycle. I too had a chemical  m/c in August and only now feel ready to move on with more treatment.

Simba- I would love to have two embies put back but don't have the luxury of two, only one. I can see your previous cycles didn't work with one put back. I've read about with having two put back, the implantation of one helps the implantation of the other. Whatever decision you make, you must try to never think that you wish you did the alternative. Good luck.

Sapphire - It must be so frustrating as you seem to be in fertility limbo. It's so hard when you finally get to your cycle month to then be told it may be possibly delayed. How much is a hysterscopy privately? 

Good luck with your scans flossy and jax, hope you get the results you both want to be able to move on to the next phase.

AFM , I had my endoscratch this morning. Forgot how painful it was, ouch! DH was very good holding my hand though. Drugs arrive Thursday ready for DR starting Friday. I signed up to a study today to have an endometrial sample taken for research. If we go for a fresh cycle in the spring time, it will coincide with the study where I can have and endoscratch, biopsy and NK testing done for free which will be a bonus as was thinking f having it done then anyway. As I've said before, we're protecting ourselves with a back up plan if this FET doesn't work.


----------



## Jax83

Evening everyone, scan went well this morning. Lining is thickening nicely. ET planned in for next Tuesday so starting the Progesterone injections tomorrow night. Feeling anxious but appreciate all the advice you've shared. Gonna try a few different methods and see what works for us. Hopefully we can get a bit of a routine going to make it easier. 

Sorry to hear some of you are having a bit of a bad time in your cycles. This is such a difficult process so to have even more uncertainty piled on top is ridiculous!

Sending everyone positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## JVJM

Welcome Mary Lou, I'm cycling in CT. My mom lives in NYC so it's not far to go for transfer. I'm surprised your clinic is open so late! Most seem to be closed the last 2 wks of Dec so I felt like I was in just under the wire.


Simba, we're planning to transfer 2 but I'm a recurrent m/c and we've transferred 2 before and ended up with only 1 implanting. I don't want twins either so I understand the dilemma! But, I also know people who transferred 1 and it split so they got twins anyway... So helpful, right?!?


Flossy, best of luck for your scan. Hope it goes well.


Sapphire, hope you get some good news. You're right if it's medical reasons, you should be able to use the insurance. 


Wonderwall, when's your tentative transfer date? 


Jax, you must be so excited! Are you using gestone or something else? How many days are you on it before transfer? PIO is the one thing I'm most nervous about esp as I've read a lot of posts on bad reactions so I'm curious as to the alternatives available.


----------



## Jax83

JVJM - forgive me but what does PIO mean? I'm injecting Prontogest injections starting tomorrow. I've heard mixed feedback - generally not good though but have heard a few tips now on making it more bearable. Hopefully will get easier each day xx


----------



## flossybear

Thanks everyone x
Jax glad your scan went well fingers crossed injections go ok for you. If my scan ok Thursday I start the preseries (think I prefer injections  ) along with the tablets and then stop the nasal spray


----------



## t-rex2013

Hello girls,  I am doing a FET on friday at Serum in Athen. My second ED. wish me luck!


----------



## simba32

Hi ladies

Im working from home so making some time to catch up properly with you all!

*T-Rex* - welcome and exciting times for your FET this week! you maybe the first here to have ET. what does ED mean? are you based in Athens or flying there from elsewhere? keep us posted! is it medicated or natural? how many embies will you hope to transfer?

*Flossy* - is this scan the one prior to your ET (all being well?) what drugs are you taking? I've been a grump this week and think it might be the DR tablets...

*Mary-Lou *- welcome too! yay to being ready to have your transfer - i hadn't thought about needing antibiotics etc = hope it doenst delay mine if they find anything. i see you have previously put back 2x embies the last 2 cycles too - I'm still in a quandary as to how many to use. yes agree with the post progesterone injection massage does help.

*Sapphire* - can you afford to get your hysterocopy done privarly and just be done with it? not being a priority for them isn't great and you probably don't want to wait months! where are you based? I've go a few quotes for London so PM me if you need them. could you alternately book in a scratch and push ahead with this cycle anyway, if thats where your thinking is going? If AF has arrived do you need to do anything now? yes, also heard the 5% increase on putting 2 embies back, but he consultant righty pointed out its like doing 2x FET at once - thats the bit thats making me even consider it - until then i was adamant for one. We know that not all embies will make it so better to throw them at the wall at once and see which sticks? its so hard...

*Wonderwall* - hows things? recovered from your scratch yesterday? mines booked in for tomorrow but i'll be sedated so no pain (hopefully).Excellent on signing up for the study and getting some free tests (hopefully you won't need them) - sounds awesome! Ive not heard about embies helping each other implant - can you remember where you read that?

*Jax* - dont panic about the progesteron injections! is DH doing them for you? get some ice on it and you literally won't feel a thing. the nurse told me the only painful bit of any injection is breaking the skin, so it doesn't matter how deep it goes. ET on tuesday - marvellous! have you some time off after to chill out?

*JV* - whats PIO? how are you getting on?

afm - hysteropcopy and scratch tomorrow, so fingers crossed they don't find anything there that shouldn't be and the sedative doenst make me ill - for the EC it was pretty nice so hoping its the same stuff! xx


----------



## JVJM

PIO = progesterone in oil! It must be an American thing to call it that


----------



## simba32

A ha! Got ya!


----------



## Jax83

Simba - I usually have to do the injections and DH pushes the plunger bit so u can hold needle steady. Tried letting him do them when I was doing them in my tummy but couldn't let him anywhere near me! I kept backing away! 

JVJM - not heard it called that before in UK! 

Flossy - how can you prefer pessaries to injections?! I'll swap with you! 

xx


----------



## simba32

The pessaries are nasty! Night time is fine, as just before bed and realised if you wake up, shove morning one in, back to bed for 20-30 mins then shower it's a lot better. They absorb in 20 mins so get rid early in! Yuk! I even bought some cheap tesco pants! Lol X


----------



## Jax83

I ruined so many undies with those pessaries! I used them last cycle and did two on a night before bed. Found them so messy but would take them over injections any day!
Using the Dalacin cream at the moment which is messy too although at least it's not that horrible waxy stuff!

The things we have to do!


----------



## Mary_Lou

Jax Im not sure if it's the same in UK but I had to do my progesterone (PIO  intramuscular so just above the bum and although I could reach there I wasn't able to keep my needle hand steady... so my OH did it...I usually sanitize the area, prepare the needle and then pass it over once he confirms for the millionth time exactly where he will inject (control freak here  I then use the gauze provided to massage the area. Also be sure to swap between right and left side. Glad your scan went well! oh also when bent over I try to rest my weight on the opposite leg from the injection side, this relaxes the muscles so you are likely to hurt less. 

Wonderwall hope you feel better today scratch is b***!!! 

Sapphire that is so frustrating, nothing worse then having to postpone your cycle, just before our first cycle they found that I had a TINY polyp and refused to do ivf until I had it removed. I was so mad. If the clinic allowed it I would have cycled anway...hard decision, sorry you're having to deal with that   I had myomectomy which was a piece of cake but then was not allowed to cycle for a month after that   Good luck with whatever you decide to do!!!

Simba good luck tomorrow, I'm sure it'll all go well, sending you positive vibes!!

JVJM I live in Miami but cycling in Mass (we used to live up north) and luckily my clinic only closes 25th and New Years day. 

Trex welcome and good luck!!

not much here expecting AF in about two weeks, enjoying the holiday atmosphere, using it as an excuse for non stop baking and cheesy music!!! xx


----------



## Jax83

Thanks MaryLou. I managed to do it myself. I'm a real control freak too and just can't seem to allow DH to put the needle in me. He sometimes has to push the plunger if I can't reach with my other hand but I need to hold the needle. I guess it just allows me a bit of control over the situation. The one thing I've learnt doing this is that we all have little routines to make it easier - I know it helps me to have a bit of a process running up to it so I know what's happening. Wow just read that back - massive control freak here!! 

Hope tomorrow's is a bit easier!

Good luck to everyone having scans/tests/EC in the next few days. Love the support on here xxx


----------



## simba32

Quick question - anyone on or used Certrotide with a FET? I've not before and have it this cycle- just wondering what it does... 
Thanks X


----------



## flossybear

Simba
Yep scan and if all goes well et next week I hope
Mid October I started the nasal spray 4 times a day, 
once AF came that dropped to 2 and I now take 4 progynova a day (8g) just completed second week of these.
First few days of tablets I feel sicky but that went and I've just felt knackered and wake in the night, no idea if that's the meds or not 


Jax 
I know I think I'm odd preferring injections to but they never bothered me doing them for egg collection, I liked seeing them going in so I knew it was in and done right!


----------



## Mary_Lou

Sorry simba this would be my first FET so can't help x


----------



## raina32

Hello I am new on this forum... planning for a second FET in Dec.. hopefully dates will be around 17th!

So happy to join this support group


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Welcome raina  

Good to see everyone is progressing with injections and the evil pessaries. 

Im in the waiting room just now for scan to check if lining is thin enough to begin the drugs. Feeling emosh!! Prostap giving me mood swings. Anyone else? Xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Welcome to the group Raina and t-Rex. Raina,  looks like your transfer will be the week before mine on the 22nd (hopefully!) It will scarily be soon here.

Simba - Hope your endoscratch went well today and you're not too groggy after the GA. I've stopped spotting and cramping today so all is good. Can't remember where I read that thing about implantation. Don't quote me but from what I remember when one implants, it release chemicals which helps the better implantation of the other one.

Good to hear that people are progressing well with meds and symptoms. Do we have a time list of who's being transferred first to last  Can't keep track of us all now. I think I'm at the bottom on the 22nd December.

Drugs arrived to day, had to tell colleagues at work DH had ordered me a surprise Xmas present. More lies. Start DR tomorrow. Yikes, feeling real now, here we go again!


----------



## Jax83

Simba - sorry I haven't used that drug. 

Raina - welcome to the thread

Wonderwall - we had to lie today too. We were invited to a christening (DHs cousins baby) and its smack bang in the middle of our 2ww. Not only do I not fancy driving to the other end of the country and back in two days but I also don't fancy being surrounded by babies! It's a bit selfish but I think I have to be.


----------



## simba32

Hi all

Quickie from me: hysterocopy went well - they didn't find anything so that's all good, had the D&C (scratch) done too. Feeling very whacked from the sedation still - much much more than last time so in bed snoozing to Masterchef!
Been told to start my cetrotide on the 30th as af is unlikely to arrive due to scratch and scan on 4th so things are rolling!

Sorry for me post - will catch up with personals tomor - hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## Sapphire952

Simba - pleased it went smoothly, rest up x


----------



## flossybear

Scan all fine, lining 10.7 think the said  
Transfer day 1 week today!


----------



## simba32

Awesome flossy!!! That's a great lining thickness! X


----------



## Mary_Lou

simba great so glad it went well!!

flossy yay for thick lining! one week to go, you may be the first in our thread, woohoo!!

raina welcome!!

wonderwall we may be transferring on the same day  

sunshine and clouds hope the scan went well 

xx


----------



## simba32

How's everyone doing?

I had a bit of a temperature yesterday after my hysterocopy/scratch so was a little worried it was the start of an infection- thankfully it's gone today, but will still take it easy! Hot water bottle central for me! Luckily the bleeding stopped the evening of the procedure. 

Do you think we can ask Sharry to set up a board of  dates for us? I can't keep track of who's having et whe?! I estimate mine to be the 14th, so let's see! 

Wonderwall - started your drugs now? xx


----------



## Jax83

Good idea about setting up a board - would be easier to keep track of everyone's progress. Does anyone know how to do it?!


----------



## simba32

I've sent a message to our moderator to ask!


----------



## simba32

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I've got the major grumps from my DR meds I think... Grr! 

X


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi Simba,

I'm on my fourth day of DR, no symptoms yet but from what I remember last time, it took a week or two to kick in. What symptoms do you have? I had hot flushes at night and my fingers swelled, I couldn't get my rings on. I hoping that as it's cooler this time round, it may be more bearable. Any luck on the list?


----------



## simba32

No luck with the list. Guess I could modify the first post to make one? Send me your estimated et dates ladies! 

Im day 10 DR- yes, used to get night sweats but not on buseralin this time so that's better- just the mood! 😩


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm due to have our FET on 7th December, which will be confirmed at my scan on Friday to check my lining. I'm also a member of the October / November thread as I thought maybe it would happen during this time! (I started DR on 27/10) Although most ladies are ahead of me they are great support, so I thought I'd see if there was anyone else cycling a similar timeline to me.

I didn't realise this process was so long! We were on the short protocol for our first cycle back in June / July, which was only about 3-4 weeks in length including EC and ET. I'm into my 4th week of buserelin now and 7th day of Progynova. It just seems to be taking an age! Hopefully once I have the scan it'll feel like things are moving!

Hello to everyone


----------



## Jax83

Simba - I'm ET tomorrow! Scheduled for 13:30 but will get a call in the morning to confirm all is well with the thaw. 
Just done my Prontogest injection. Was hoping I'd get better at them as time went on but I'm still struggling. I also have lots of nice bruises all over my bum!


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi Simba my estimated ET is 22.12, thanks of doing this! 

Jax good luck and tons of baby dust your way!!

Jo Hope welcome! 
xx


----------



## NatNat1987

Hi ladies, can I join you ? 

I'm currently taking medication for fet, I started on day 2 of my cycle and have a scan on Saturday to check lining and then I'm assuming il get a date for transfer. I'm not taking any down reg but taking Progynova and other meds for immunes not sure what protocol that is medicated natural ?  

Jan - good luck for transfer today x

Nat x


----------



## Wonderwall35

Welcome to the newbies ENH and Jo from the other board. Wishing you all the best for this cycle.

Jax - Wow! Can't believe it's ET today for you. Fingers crossed for the thaw. I know that is the point I am dreading with my precious one blastocyst. Keep us posted.

Simba - I'm the same as Mary Lou, ET estimated 22/12! Thanks for doing the list x


----------



## simba32

Welcome Jo and ENH!! 

Jax - let us know how you get on!!how many you transferring?! X


----------



## Jax83

Thanks for the comments ladies. Just had the call from the clinic - our little frostie has thawed nicely and is ready to be transferred at 13:30 this afternoon. Relaxing now and sipping water so I have a nice full bladder! I overdid it last time and was bursting by the time I got there and had to keep 'letting some out' before I went in!!! 

x


----------



## Jax83

I'm at home relaxing now. The transfer went really well - the nurses were great. Now sat on the sofa with some TV on. Going to take it easy the rest of this week and not go into work. I worked last time and although I don't think it was the reason it didn't work, I want to be sure I've done everything possible this time. 

When's the next transfer in the group then? Am I the first?!

X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Jax - congrats on being PUPO! When is your OTD? My transfer is set for 7th December, but will be confirmed on Friday  

Thanks for the welcome Simba and Wonderwall


----------



## JVJM

Jax83 said:


> Thanks for the comments ladies. Just had the call from the clinic - our little frostie has thawed nicely and is ready to be transferred at 13:30 this afternoon. Relaxing now and sipping water so I have a nice full bladder! I overdid it last time and was bursting by the time I got there and had to keep 'letting some out' before I went in!!!
> 
> x


lots of luck!!!

ahh... saw your update- congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## JVJM

simba, thanks for organizing the list! I'm scheduled for 16/12


----------



## Jax83

Well done with the list Simba - my OTD is 7th Dec x


----------



## Sapphire952

Congrats on being PUPO Jax

I'm confused..my FET has been postponed because of a cervical polyp.  However, went to consultant privately tonight with a view to getting hysterscopy privately and she had s look and couldn't spot it.  Said I had a small cyst on my cervix  but not a polyp.  Aargh - don't know what this means, half of me is tempted to try and get my FET this month.. I'm only on day 9 of my cycle so it's possible!


----------



## simba32

Yeahhhhh!!! Great news Jax! One embie? Good your taking it easy! Keep those feet warm! xx

Sapphire - do it! Push on with the FET! X


----------



## flossybear

Glad all went well Jax - I'm transferring Thursday!


----------



## NatNat1987

Thanks for the welcome ladies   I should find out on Saturday when my transfer will be then i can book my flight as my clinic ia un Athens. Only have 1 frostie so hoping it survives the thaw!

Jax- congrats on being pupo   x

Sapphire- good luck with what you decide x

Nat x


----------



## simba32

Morning ladies!

*Flossy* - good good luck today! Let us know how you get on! How many you transferring?

*Nat* - welcome! How does it work? Do you get scanned etc here and links to Athens?

*Jax* - hope your enjoying being PUPO!

*Sapphire* - what you thinking?

Afm- I took my last DR last night so now waiting for af to arrive, to start cetrotide on Monday whatever. It's made me so grumpy/ headachy...Xx


----------



## Jax83

Flossy - good luck today! Keeping my fingers crossed that you have an easy and relaxing transfer x


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread?

I should be having my transfer in the first or second week of December.

Am hoping second time round is the winner ...

X


----------



## simba32

Welcome Wonder!! 

Flossy - how did you get on today? xx


----------



## Wonderthecat

Thanks Simba32!


----------



## flossybear

Thanks ladies  
All went well, transferred 1, thawed well so all,others safely  kept on ice ok.
They said it thawed well and was doing what it should  
I won't lie the full bladder mixed with them pressing the scanner on your tummy was painful I don't know how I didn't pee!   but it was all worth it and after was the best wee ever!! Haha!


----------



## Sapphire952

Flossy - congrats on being PUPO - Yey!  

Simba - hope AF turns up shortly so you can move onto the next phase.  I've decided not to attempt FET this cycle, I have to use my head and wait a bit longer until my body is in its optimal state for FET, hopefully mid January! So much patience required on this journey.  I'm going to try and fget a hysterscopy done in the next few weeks before my next AF. 

Welcome Wondercat - fx this is your time


----------



## Jax83

Congrats on being PUPO Flossy - hope the 2ww isn't too agonising for you!

I've started up with a red rash on my neck, chest and shoulders the last few days. It comes and goes and I can't pinpoint what's causing it. I checked with my clinic and they don't think it's the meds as I've been on them a while with no issue. I wonder if it's a combination of the drugs and the inevitable stress that goes with this process. Didn't get isn't last time but haven't changed detergent or deodorant or anything so can't think what else it could be. They told me to see my GP if it gets worse or starts to bother me. Anyone else heard of this before? 

x


----------



## simba32

Hi jax, never heard of this- maybe post on the main board to see? It could be drugs as I've reacted differently each time? Is it better or worse today? X


----------



## JVJM

Jax83 said:


> Congrats on being PUPO Flossy - hope the 2ww isn't too agonising for you!
> 
> I've started up with a red rash on my neck, chest and shoulders the last few days. It comes and goes and I can't pinpoint what's causing it. I checked with my clinic and they don't think it's the meds as I've been on them a while with no issue. I wonder if it's a combination of the drugs and the inevitable stress that goes with this process. Didn't get isn't last time but haven't changed detergent or deodorant or anything so can't think what else it could be. They told me to see my GP if it gets worse or starts to bother me. Anyone else heard of this before?
> 
> x


I've heard of allergic reactions to whatever is in the progesterone in oil shots (gestone) if you're on those?


----------



## Jax83

Hi - yes it the Prontogest (progesterone) injections that I'm on. I called my clinic this morning to query it and they said they didn't think it could be the meds as is been on them for a while and the rash has only come up the last few days. It's not been so bad today. If it gets worse I'll go back to my clinic I guess. It's just odd that it's only in my neck and shoulders and nowhere else and isn't all the time. 

Which is the main board? I only go on the cycle threads!

x


----------



## simba32

Hey Jax - you could post it here and see what people say? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0??

I just got AF this morning so now in transfer month - whoop!! estimate either 11th or 14th, so lets see... finally! x


----------



## NatNat1987

Morning ladies

Been awol for a few days so need to catch up with where everyone is at   x I'm hoping to find out when transfer is today after I have my scan so will update later.

Nat x


----------



## Jax83

Thanks Simba - glad AF has arrived. How funny that we change from dreading seeing it to wishing it here!

AFM - I've started last night and this morning with numbness in my outer thigh (not injection site) which won't seem to go away. Anyone else had this? Wondering if I've done one in the wrong place or something.


----------



## simba32

oh dear Jax- that doesn't sounds good!? is it one of the many side effects os anything you are taking? hows the dash? can you call an out of hours umber to talk to your clinic? 

Good luck with scan today ENH x


----------



## camborambo

Hello Ladies! 
I'm new to this site and this is my first post. I'll be having a FET just after Christmas on the 28th or 29th.  
I had my 1st IVF in April which resulted in a blighted ovum at 8 weeks scan.  
DH & I don't plan on telling anyone this time until we're successful and a few months in, so I'm only telling you on here. 
I've been given Marvelon to take until 6th Dec and will start using the Suprecur Nasal Spray from tomorrow onwards. 
Good luck to everyone! Baby dust to all!

Cambo x


----------



## Jax83

Welcome Cambo!


----------



## NatNat1987

Hello Ladies,

Had scan today to check my lining and its 9.6mm, transfer is going to be 4th December xx


----------



## Jax83

Ugh - having a mare of an evening. Just took me an hour and a half to do my Prontogest injection. Struggled to find somewhere new to inject and then struggled to break the skin with the needle. Has got me really down hearted - it's so frustrating. Sometimes it takes me 10 mins then next night it's like tonight. Plus I know I have to do it all again tomorrow. Sorry for the moan - having a low moment.


----------



## Mary_Lou

Hi Jax, so sorry you're having hard time at the moment  is the rash gone? did your clinic have anything to say about numbness at all? tomorrow is another day girl and hopefully a better one too! Congrats on being PUPO!

Flossy congrats on being PUPO!!

Cambo welcome to the thread!

Simba yay for AF (we get excited about craziest things here eh? I'm right behind you, hoping it appears on Monday.

Sapphire good luck with hysteroscopy and the next FET I'm sure you've made the right decision... a difficult one too.

AFM not much...expecting drugs delivery and AF on Monday, baseline and bloods tentatively booked for Tuesday (fingers crossed AF on time). Pretty nervous now...


----------



## camborambo

Jax83 said:


> Welcome Cambo!


Thanks Jax! Aww, hope you feel better soon, Jax! X


----------



## camborambo

Mary_Lou said:


> Hi Jax, so sorry you're having hard time at the moment  is the rash gone? did your clinic have anything to say about numbness at all? tomorrow is another day girl and hopefully a better one too! Congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> Flossy congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> Cambo welcome to the thread!
> 
> Simba yay for AF (we get excited about craziest things here eh? I'm right behind you, hoping it appears on Monday.
> 
> Sapphire good luck with hysteroscopy and the next FET I'm sure you've made the right decision... a difficult one too.
> 
> AFM not much...expecting drugs delivery and AF on Monday, baseline and bloods tentatively booked for Tuesday (fingers crossed AF on time). Pretty nervous now...


Thanks Mary_Lou!


----------



## Kesakuu

Hi everyone, 

I've started my Norethisterone yesterday, and will start Buserlin next week. We are going to have FET nearer end of Dec - date yet to be confirmed once I get to the baseline scan after having my 2nd period in this treatment cycle. Can I join you here?

I've got the full prescription of medication required throughout treatment. Am planning to get most of them from ASDA as they are very competitive with price. Only item ASDA do not stock is Lentogest which our Dr. has prescribed in place of Prontogest (which gave me a skin itch reaction after use from previous treatment). 

Our clinic supplies them at £25 per vial, which is expensive as we will need many of them! Fertility2U quoted £15.60 per vial. If you've bought/ used them before, would highly appreciate if anyone can share where to get them cheaper than that. 

Also would be great to know has anyone had reactions from Prontogest? If yes, how do you get around this issue? I'm just thinking if it's possible to calm the itch and perhaps stay on Prontogest as it's more affordable than Lentogest?...

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Sorry it's been a while since I posted, have been so busy at work and visiting families. Quite glad of the distraction really now we're all on countdown.

Welcome to the group Cambo and Kes, wishing you all the best for your cycle. Sorry I'm not familiar with those drugs but I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies will be clued up on your issues.

Jax - Glad to see transfer went well. Sorry to hear you've had issues with your meds and injections. Things are frustratingly not always straight forward despite us having done them before. Hope you feel better about it all soon. It's fine to have these blips plus all the hormones make us even more emotional about the basic of things.

Mary Lou- The anticipation and waiting is the most nervous point I find. You just want to get going with it all and I feel less nervous now I've started.

Simba - You're getting even closer now, eek! Like the others have said, it's the one and only time to be glad of AF arriving. 

ENH- Great lining, best of luck for transfer soon. 

AFM, AF arrived on cue Friday. Had very light spotting for a few days, now in full flow. First scan  on Thurs to confirm lining is thin to then start oestrogen on Friday. I'm feeling a bit sorry and pathetic for myself as the last 48 hrs I've had a really painful abdomen. Bit like AF pains with constipation pain and UTI discomfort all rolled into one, joy! Never had this last time but understand it can be the side effects of buserelin. Anyone else had this? Unfortunately, my bladder was damaged slightly on my last egg collection which has caused abdominal issues ever since so this may be the repercussion of that. Just relieved not stimming as well.


----------



## Claire35

Hello everyone, Would like to join you all if that's okay. Just joined the forum today. My names Claire I'm 35 and o/h is 41. Our problems are all on my side and related to my tubes (well tube now). We have previously done a roudn of ivf with icsi and 2 fet's the 2nd fet resulted in our beautiful miracle Hannah who is now 2. We have 3 frozen blastocysts left all frozen in one straw so this is our last chance. My parents have given us the money to do this treatment. I have been injecting suprecur for 17 days now and started progynova to build my lining on Tuesday. We have a scan on Friday to check my lining is above 10mm and then we will be given a date for transfer, which I expect will be around the 14th.


----------



## Jax83

Welcome Claire!


----------



## Mary_Lou

welcome to the thread Claire and Kesakuu!

wonderful hope you're feeling better now? Cant help with the symptoms as I've never been on those meds.

AF arrived a day early for the first time EVER!!! Fingers crossed all going well with the scan / bloods tomorrow and I'll be starting meds in the evening yikes!! off to distract myself with xmas decorations   anyone else putting them up this early?? x


----------



## puffinpie

We have our FET on Wednesday this week.
Absolutely loaded on hormones and feeling slightly hysterical haha x


----------



## simba32

Welcome Claire and puffin! 

I'm having a low day today. Woke up feeling v tired and then found out my mate had a 2nd ectopic and now has no tubes left! Poor thing!! It's One of my fears for when a cycle finally does work...off to free counselling session this eve too- ugh. So fed up with all this crap! Why can't we just get pregnant! Maybe it's the drugs? Totally struggling at work to engage... 2 hrs, 10 mins and I'm out the door! 

How's everyone else getting on? X


----------



## Kesakuu

Good afternoon everyone!

Hello to Puffinpie & Claire35, I'm a new joiner to this thread like you both. Welcome! Best wishes for your FET on Wednesday Puffinpie!

Wonderwall35: Thanks. I haven't great luck finding cheaper alternative providers so far. Hope you are felling better with your AF cramps? Didn't know that egg collection can affect bladder condition? But I do find Buserelin can give unpleasant side effects, mine is usually headache and tiredness.

Mary_Lou: I'm sure you're pretty pleased AF has arrived, and looking forward to the next stage of treatment. Do keep us posted how the scan/ bloods goes. Christmas decoration is a great way to keep busy and distracted. I am pondering on whether we should get a Christmas tree this year. Last year we had such a low Christmas after our missed miscarriage so decorated the money-plant instead 

Simba32: Sorry to hear about your low day and your friend's ectopic pregnancy. It is most challenging situation for your friend, wouldn't know how to handle the situation... Hope you feel much centred after counselling session. 

AFM having husband returned consent forms to clinic last week and started the norethisterone is a signal that we are entering our FET treatment. Upon reflection on the road up to this point in time, I feel a bit anxious. The mind cannot help but revisit some of the emotions and scenes from last year - when we found out we were pregnant with twins to the point when the sonographer told us she could not find any heartbeat for the twins and had our missed miscarriage not long after being made redundant. To a certain extent I feel like I have taken way too long to get back to normal... but I have to remind myself that I need to be kind to self. Just thankful that husband and I have grown stronger on this adventurous journey.

Wishing that all us on this journey find peace and comfort this December and keep the hope! xxx


----------



## Claire35

Thanks for the welcomes  ,  getting some odd pains today kind of how my womb area feels when I'm building up to ovulation   Its putting me right on edge wondering whats going on in there. Its been over 2 yrs since our last fet so can't remember whether this is normal or not, getting lots of ewcm but I know that's the progynova. Haven't missed a single dose of anything.
Is this the last shot at having another baby for anyone else? I don't think I've fully thought about what it means for us if this doesn't work.
Modify message


----------



## simba32

Hi Claire, where are you in your process/cycle? I think it's pretty normal to be feeling things as we are so acutely aware and hyper sensitive. Are you on a medicated fet? Have you had a scan at all yet? I wouldn't worry to much... X


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi All,

Panic Stations again for me now. 

Am supposed to have a FET sometime next week but just tested and the Clearblue Advanced test is showing positive. It wasn't this morning when I could have rang my clinic  

Am due for a scan tomorrow. Does this mean I have ovulated and I can't have the transfer? I should have known as I had weird pains yesterday. 

We are on tenterhooks - again!

Wishing you all a lovely evening xx


----------



## simba32

Wondercat - tested positive for pregnancy?!!! Or for ovation?!are you doing a natural FET? X


----------



## Mary_Lou

wondercat could you be pregnant? 

simba has your day gotten better? I'm sorry for your friend,  so sad. How you're feeling is probably a lot to do with the meds, although it doesn't help that this whole ivf business is so emotionally draining. Take it easy and hang in there  

Kesakuu so sorry about your miscarriage last year, here's hoping that by this xmas you're a momma to be  Oh and we're getting the tree tomorrow, my acupuncturist keeps talking about a "happy uterus" so I'm thinking sparkly, cozy house - happy me - happy uterus   

AFM scan / bloods went well, drugs arrived and starting Estradiol tonight, yikes I am so nervous this time round!! Next scan 9th Dec and if all well transferring 14th, a lot sooner then the clinic originally suggested!! Is anyone else on a "super short" protocol? xx


----------



## Mary_Lou

forgot to add *simba* could you please amend my ET date to say 14th Dec (we may be transfer buddies  thank you! hope you're feeling better x


----------



## Wonderthecat

Dear All,

Thanks for making me smile. A natural pregnancy? Nope. It was a positive ovulation test. Sorry for the confusion caused by my rambling post last night xxx


----------



## simba32

Ha! Lol Wondercat! So I'm guessing a natural FET which is why ovulating isn't good? I've only ever done medicated so not sure but how old are your embryos? Call the clinic and let them know? Hopefully your lining is nice and they can do transfer 3 or 5 days from yesterday?? x


----------



## Claire35

simba32 said:


> Hi Claire, where are you in your process/cycle? I think it's pretty normal to be feeling things as we are so acutely aware and hyper sensitive. Are you on a medicated fet? Have you had a scan at all yet? I wouldn't worry to much... X


I'm on cd10 and a medicated cycle, been on suprecur since cd21 of my last cycle. I think you're right about being so aware and sensitive, I probably experienced this in other cycles but I just don't remember.

I have noticed I am starting to get more snappy and irritated by things at the moment and emotional at times, bit like pmt before I am due on. 
Sounds like there will be a few of us transferring on 14th, I will know for sure on Friday after my scan but I think mine will be 14th too. I know they like patients to be on cyclogest for at least a week before transfer. Quite nerve wracking knowing how close it will be to Christmas when we will know if it's worked. I want to get all my christmas shopping done and wrapped before transfer so I can relax.


----------



## raina32

Hey guys..

Sorry I have been MIA, I joined and just didnt get time to log in to this board after that..

So nice to read some of you who are into the process and some who who are going to be there soon.

I checked with my RE today and she said Dec 14th could be a possible FET date if the lining looks good on the 8th, so by scrolling on the odler posts Mary_lou and Simba we might be in together, which is good.. it definitely gives us company 

Will be a little more frequent in here...


----------



## simba32

Hi Claire
If you are medicated then I really wouldn't worry to much. When's your next scan?

AFM - had my first scan today, everything is quiet (as its meant to be), so onto next phase and start oestrogen today. She did note I have a lot of follicles?! Not sure what that meant. I'm back for another scan next Wed, and if lining is thick enough have my intralipids then, and FET would be 14th. If lining is not quiet right then it slips by a few days. Transfer is finally in sight! this cetrotide is not agreeing with me though! Headache all the time, grumpy, teary, hot flushes at night - lack of sleep, sought heart palpitations! Feeling very sorry for myself... xxx


----------



## NatNat1987

Hi ladies 

Not been on here really as been rushing around trying to arrange flights to athens for me fet. So managed to book them and have been given the date on Friday 4th for my transfe..can i be added to the list : ) will be on here more often and checking in with you guys x


----------



## simba32

hi all - a bit of time for some personals before dinner:

*ENH* - wow - flights all booked and ET on friday? exciting times! how you feeling? how long will you be in Athens for?

*Raina* - good to hear your also on for the 14 Dec - lets hope its a lucky day for us all! what drug you on at the moment then?

*Wonder* - did you speak to your clinic today? what did they saying about ovulating? whens your ET booked for now?

*Jax* and *Flossie* - how you gutting on on your 2ww? symptom spotting yet or are you being good? ;-)

*Marylou* - hows the initial drug taking going? i LOVE the sounds of your super short protocol - i hate the fact mine is STILL over 2 months...

*Claire* - hows the PMT feelings going? i hear ya!

*Kesakuu* - feeling more prepared now you ave started? its a horrible and rocky road for us all - not fun, but worth it in the end!

*Puffinpie* - good god luck for tomorrow! do let us know how you get on. how many you transferring??

*camborambo* - how you getting on? x


----------



## Jax83

Simba - not really symptom spotting as every pregnancy symptom seems to also be a side effect of the drugs. Ridiculous! So I'm just staying positive and thinking happy thoughts as best as I can. 
I was signed off for two weeks today so can relax and not get stressed out. Have been curled up all day on the sofa with my cat who is being very affectionate! 

x


----------



## flossybear

Period type pains and the odd twinge for me but trying to not read in to everything good or bad, done some Christmas shopping to keep my mind busy


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi Simba32,

Had to take trigger shot tonight as scan went OK. I just didn't know what a positive meant. They said the Clearblue tests often give a positive surge result before the surge happens  - unlike manual ones.  So ... might be the start of next week. Fingers and toes crossed!

X


----------



## Babies for all

Hello girls!
I wanted to join u guys in this journey. With prayers for all! I am 32, DH 31. TTC for 2.5 yrs. I have PCOS and DH had low spree motility so consultant advised ICSI was the best way to go. I started my IVF cycle in sept and had egg retrieval on the 30th of sept. Developed OHSS (they retrieved 25, though 7 fertilised) they froze all at a very early stage to give them all a chance once they thaw. I have now started a medicated FET. Upon my second period after ER they asked me to take pros tap injection which was on 17/11/15. Got a scan on the 28/11/15 and was given a go ahead to start estradiol tablets(6mg for 1 week and then 8mg ) till 9/12/15 when I have another scan to check my lining.
So that's my story so far! Hoping and praying for the best for myself and and for anyone who is going through this very unpredictable experience.


----------



## NatNat1987

Hi simba

Yeah all booked wasn't really expecting to be out there so soon! I will fly out Thursday have transfer Friday and fly home Friday evening so will only be there for a very short time. I have spent a week there in september but my fresh cycle was cancelled due to a corpus luteum cysts and then I went back out in October for 2 weeks for my fresh cycle which sadly was a BFN but it did give me this 1 little blastocyst : ) hoping this is going to be my little miracle xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Nice to see everyone is progressing and there are some transfer dates and pupo ladies!  Lots of transfers for the 14th!  Must be a lucky day  

Sorry I've hardly posted have been so busy with work and hubby and I are renovating a house just now. It's quite a nice distraction as previous cycles I've taken time of work and obsessed over every little detail so this cycle am just getting on with life and fitting it in along the way. 

This cycle has been so much easier than fresh cycles am actually quite enjoying it    have been feeling side effects from the drugs moody etc but it is under control just now touch wood and acupuncture is helping. Got a scan on Thursday and if everything is looking thick enough then hopefully transfer will be sometime early next week. 

Does anyone else have a singular little frosty to try with??  Thaw day is going to be mighty scary!


----------



## Mary_Lou

simba wow 2 months, that's as long as the fresh long one...I've got no symptoms at all, not sure if I should expect any I'm only on estradiol. Wonder why some of us downreg on FET and others don't?

babies for all welcome to the thread!! 

x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yeah it's strange how there are so many different protocols for the same thing!  Our down reg was just one prostap injection before last af. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I keep seeing snowflakes everywhere... Projected onto the side of a hotel this morning,  in the carpet design and in the coffee art on my cappuccino. All very frosty!!


----------



## Claire35

Welcome babies and all  

Certainly is very strange the way different clinics do things. Our whole journey began last cycle on cd19 where I had an endometrial scratch then I started 0.5 ml of suprecur daily from cd21. When AF arrived I started progynova 2mg three times a day on cd3 as well as 1 low dose aspirin. 2 days till scan now, my moods are a bit all over the place still but mainly quite irritable and moody. Also got a really bad headache yesterday hopefully was a one off. 

Sunshine and Clouds we have 3 embryos left all frozen in one straw I know we have 3 but ours were frozen using the old technique meaning the success rate of thawing isn't as good as the newer quick freezing they do. Our last FET we thawed 4 and only 1 survived .. the result of that FET is our now 2 yr old daughter.  I think the day you wait for the phone call to say how many survived is the worst bit of all this, I darent think about the possibility that they could say none survived.

Is anyone else using embryo glue for their fet? Seeing as this is our last chance we have decided to go with it.


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi *Clare35,*

I'll be using embryo glue and intralipids this time. Didn't the last time and got a BFN.


----------



## NatNat1987

Sunshine and clouds- I have 1 frosty which made it from my prevoous cycle being thawed and transferred on Friday...I have also had 1 blast transferred in the past which resulted in bfp too... xxx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies,

Claire- I used embryo glue last time and will do again this cycle. We have to pay for it as an extra on our NHS round (although they forgot to charge us last time, sssssshhhh don't tell!)

Sunshine - We have only one precious frozen blastocyst left so like you, can't think about waiting for the call on defrost morning.  They've given us an 80% thaw success rate. I've kind of convinced myself that is won't thaw to protect myself for the disappointment. I think I'll get DH to take the call that day.

Best of luck for  those transferring this week.

AFM I have my first scan tomorrow fingers crossed to confirm my lining is thin enough to start oestradol on Friday. Still getting a lot of abdominal discomfort. Just really hoping it's not a cyst. They picked one up on the scan after my miscarriage so fingers crossed that has gone.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x

Oh wow lots of single frosties! Inspiring stories ENH and Claire    gives me hope!  

Wonderwall I'm trying to do that too but deep down who am I kidding!!   good luck with your little one hope your scan went well today 

We've been given a transfer date of next Thursday 10th of December. Scary but very exciting xx 

Wonderthecat I didn't think we took a trigger shot with frozen transfers?  Not that I know, have never done a frozen cycle before. But it wasn't mentioned at our appointment today and our next appointment is transfer day?


----------



## Wonderwall35

Sunshine - Can't believe your  ET is next week! I really hope the week goes quick and you've got lots of things to distract you. 

Scan went well, lining was thin enough so started prognova/estradiol today. Second scan in two weeks on the 17th. Really have fingers crossed lining will be minimum 8mm with hope to transfer on 22nd. If it hasn't thickened, the cycle will have to be abandoned as they would've continued the estradiol another week but can't monitor me as it's shut over Xmas and new year. Why did I decide to do this around the only time of year they shut? I must be mad to add this extra pressure. Oh well, thinking positively and happy uterus thoughts


----------



## Wonderthecat

Sunshine and Clouds - I think each clinic does things slightly differently


----------



## simba32

Hi sunshine - I've not done a trigger shot on a frozen. 
Wonderwall - I only had my lining scan on Tuesday and they hope to transfer 14th... Odd they are making you wait 2 weeks for next scan. Fingers crossed you don't have to abandon!!!
Just got back from acupuncture and chilled on the sofa... X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi all  

Just back from acupuncture too simba!  Lots of pins today as preparing for transfer. It is so nice to do in a cycle isn't it. A moment to chill in the madness. Would you mind adding my transfer date to the front page?  

Thanks Wonderthecat that's what it is just a slightly different way of doing it. Silly me   hope you're doing well x

Wonderwall yeah its flown in, have plenty on just now thankfully x. Good news on your scan!  fingers crossed for a nice thick one now.


----------



## simba32

What's your date again?


----------



## Wonderthecat

*Sunshine and Clouds*, I am doing Ok thanks - except for the Clexane. This is the first time I've used Clexane and it is taking me about 15 minutes to get the needle in. I don't know what I am doing wrong! I keep pushing away but it just won't pierce the skin and just when I am about to toss it across the room in frustration - it slips in. Surely there must be an easier way ...


----------



## sunshine and clouds

10 December simba x

Oh that sounds painful!  hopefully you will get the knack


----------



## simba32

Done!

Is your clexane pre packed? If so the needles are WAY blunt pre-packed, it's why you bruise more. Can DH do them instead maybe? Or ice it and stab quickly? X


----------



## Jax83

Wonderthecat - I completely feel your frustration. I'm doing the Prontogest injections and I struggle every evening. Sometimes it takes me half an hour - a few times it has taken me an hour and a half to get the needle through the skin. I think it's a subconscious reluctance as I know it's going to sting a bit so I can't make myself push it in. There's no way I can let DH do them - I need the control. I'm an absolute jessie when it comes to anything medical so this is really difficult for me. I'm at the point of just not wanting to put myself through this anymore. I hate myself for saying it as I want a baby so badly but the frustration is taking over. It doesn't help that my bum is black and blue and I have loads of lumps and bumps under the skin. Plus I have a numb patch down the side of my left leg from the needles. Having a really low moment.


----------



## camborambo

Hi ladies! 
Sorry I haven't been on after I joined! Thanks for asking about me, Simba! I'll try log in everyday!

I've got 3 more days of the BCP Marvelon and today's my 6th day on Suprecur, taken thrice a day. 
I'm still not used to the bitter taste going down the back of my throat! Yuck!  

I've been trying to do some fertility yoga everyday, just to relax and hopefully help with bringing blood 
and circulation to the uterus. I had a blighted ovum for 1st ivf and my Chinese medicine doctor said 
the blood flow to my uterus wasn't good enough. Hence, that's why I'm focusing on yoga and a weekly acupuncture
session atm. 

I'm going for a Maya Abdominal Massage on the 23rd in preparation. Have any of you tried it? The lady also recommended a vag steam
before transfer to clean and relax the uterus.   

My FET will definitely be on the 28th or 29th, depending on lining I think, so I think most of you will have your positive betas then?  

Welcome Babies for all! 

Wonderwall: Good news! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## simba32

Just a quick one as busy at work, but good good luck today ENH!!!! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Degas

Hi. Can join please? I have just been for my day12 scan and my lining is 7mm.I feel this is too low but they want to go-ahead with transfer next week. I'm really tearful about it as I feel this is my last chance of things working. The whole cycle has been a bit of a mess. 

Anyway,  I will have a read through everyone's posts when I get home tonight. Xx


----------



## MrsPants14

Hello Ladies. Bit late in the thread but can I join in? I'm having my frozen transfer all being well at the end of this month. Had 2 lots of ICSI and have 5 precious ice babies in the freezer. Positive and raring to go again. 
Got my endo scratch tomorrow......eeeek. xxx


----------



## Mary_Lou

ENH best of luck today and let us know how you get on!!!!! 

Welcome Degas, sorry you are having hard time  This IVF business can be brutal eh? Good luck xx

MrsPants welcome! I'm in almost the same situation as you, 2 failed ISCIs, endo scratch (x2), and two frozen babies waiting on ice  Scared to death of thawing. Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Claire35

Welcome MrsPants and good luck for your endo scratch. I had mine done last cycle.

Hi Degas, 7mm does seem a little thin but then I'm no expert. My clinic likes to see a minimum of 10mm before booking a transfer date.

Afm Had my scan this morning and my lining was 11.2mm, transfer is now booked for 15th December. I do my last suprecur injection on 7th and start my cyclogest on the 9th, have to do 4 a day in total (400mg) 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening. Blood test will be 23rd so can't get much closer to Christmas. Though I will test before then. Got to get through the thaw first which is the most scary part, hoping and praying our blasts survive.


----------



## NatNat1987

Hello Ladies

Just jumping on quickly as I'm at the airport about to board flight for home...I am officially pupo : ) my little embryo survived the thaw and I was told it's perfect : ) xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations ENH fantastic news!  Go on the frosty! 

Thanks simba  

Welcome mrs pants and degas. 

Our clinic says anything over six for lining at the scan is fine. 

Camborambo   at the vag steam! 

Jax sending you a wee   you're doing great keep going it will be worth it x 

I stopped the nasal spray last night and started the evil pessaries this morning


----------



## Mary_Lou

Congrats ENH!!!


----------



## Wonderthecat

Ahhh *Simba[b*[/b] that makes sense now. They are the prepackaged ones. The needle is much thicker than the Gonal F ones too. I thought I was being a doofus not being able to get it in or that my skin is so thick that when I die perhaps it could be used for shoes

Am feeling chuffed now that my skin will not be used as a fashion accessory and actually the needles are just rubbish. Much much happier...

It's the small things these days that make me happy


----------



## Jax83

Wonderthecat - I had the same thing on my last cycle with the Orgalutran pre-packed injections. I struggled to break the skin. I told my clinic and they'd apparently had a few complaints and so passed the comments to the manufacturer as it must have been a bad batch. So frustrating if you're already struggling with the injections!


----------



## MrsPants14

Thanks for the warm welcome 😀 I'm scared about the thaw too Mary_lou but it will be fine. Those little icicles are waiting for us!
Off for my scratch now, looking forward to a relaxing afternoon in front of the tv!

Good luck ladies. X


----------



## Laura33

Hi ladies, realise I'm joining this thread very late in the day but its lovely to know others are going through the same thing at the same time as us. I just had FET this thursday (3rd Dec) and so am in the dreaded 2WW. OTD is 15th so it could be a lovely xmas present. Can I ask how early people do a hpt after ET? Good luck to everyone on this thread!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone and a warm welcome to the newbies.

Quick question for you all. I think I'm experiencing breakthrough bleeding. Started estradiol on Thursday. I've been spotting since AF but it's been a bit heavier today. Its like a dark brown when wiping. Just want to know if others have experienced it and want to know that it will have no impact in thickening my endometrium. I can't ring my clinic until Monday morning.


----------



## simba32

Hey wonder- quickie, but sadly no idea about bleeding. Spotting since af? Did u mention it to clinic before? Have you looked online generally? Hope it's not getting eorse, assume you have no out of hours number you can call? 

Will write a longer post tomor X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening Ladies 

Just a quick one to introduce myself before going to bed. I have been posting in the cycle buddies thread for Nov/Dec as didn't realise there was a FET one! Came across this a few moments ago so will update myself over the last few pages to get up to speed with you all  

Will copy and paste last bit of what I've just posted in on other cycle buddie thread and do some personals tomorrow. 

AFM - had progress scan on Friday to check progynova doing it's job. All was as it should be so my 6 x 2d embies are being thawed on Monday to culture to 5d blastocysts. I have one AB blastocyst also frozen which can be thawed on the day if need be but they say thawing survival rate is 90-95% then obviously see how the others progress. They will call me each day with an update. Transfer booked for Thursday afternoon!  

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies 

Wonder afraid I can't help with the bleeding either,  hopefully someone else will have some experience. 

Welcome Polly and good luck with your cycle.  we have the dame transfer date for next Thursday  

Hope you're all having a good weekend. I'm off sofa shopping today fun times. Been pretty sleepy on the progynova cyclogest combo. Slept in til 11am yesterday then had another sleep early eve for two hours! Trying to build up my womb lining with Brazil nuts etc too.


----------



## Jax83

Morning all. So it's OTD tomorrow and we did a HPT this morning and it was BFP!!!! Can't quite believe it! Trying not to get too excited as it's still early days but have never had a positive test before so can't help being giddy! Will hopefully be confirmed at our appointment tomorrow!


----------



## NatNat1987

Jaxs- congratulations on your bfp : ) that's great news x good luck at your appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## Sapphire952

Jax - congratulations on your BFP


----------



## simba32

Morning all - hows everyone getting o? i had a nice long sleep, just woke up! (after being woken by the kitten at 7am):

*Jax* - marvellous news!!! whoop! did the line come up fast? can't remember, did you transfer one or two? will you have a blood test tomorrow? exciting!!

*HopefulPolly* - welcome to the board - I've added your date to the first page. Will they then re-frezze your 5x day blasts? not hearing of thawing them all before. how you doing on the drugs?

*ENH* - home safe and sound now? krep those feet warm and yourself all chilled and relaxed. whens you OTD?

*sunshine* - i think sofa shopping sounds fun? where you off? the sales will be on in a few weeks if you can hold out? thanks for the reminder - i need to get on the brazil nuts too! what else you eating?

*Wonderwall* - hows the bleeding today? did you find anything out? its it bright red or dark? x

*Laura33* - welcome and congrats on being PUPO!! i have heard that FETs can take a little longer to implant sometimes - i think 15 days post (inc the embryo age) is sort of ok - of course if you can hold out to OTD even better..

*Degas* - how you getting this this weekend? hope your feeling a little mrs positive?

*MrsPants14* - how did the scratch go? love your positivity! keep it flowing...

*camborambo* - I've never heard of a vagsteam - made me chuckle. doesn't sounds all that nice? id be slightly worried about getting germs up there etc? or do you have it before you take the antibiotics?

sorry if I've missed anyone - this thread is getting quite big!

afm - I've now finished my cetrotide on fri (DR), and am keeping on with all my progynova (3x orally and 2x inserted). took my huge one off dose of antibiotics friday night and then had bad dioherrea - will call clinic tomorrow o check it was enough hours afterwards to have actually taken some effect. waiting for progress scan on wed to check lining is thick enough and if if is I'm booked in for intrapilids that morning and then FET the following week! xx


----------



## Jax83

Simba - I didn't look until after 3 minutes so not sure how quick it appeared. It was dark though so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## JVJM

Congrats Jax !!!     You must be thrilled.




Sorry I"ve been quiet everyone, still feeling fatigued from the flu so just trying to get lots of good rest and no stress which means not thinking about my upcoming FET    Ha! Having my next lining check Tues so    all is well. 


ENH and Laura, congrats on being pupo! Hope you're both resting well.


Wonderwall, hope your bleeding stops. When I started my estrogen, I will still having AF.


Simba, can you get clexane not pre-filled? I think I've got Fragmin and they are terrible. I get lots of bruising and they hurt so badly. They had told me clexane was non-formulary on the NHS so they couldn't prescribe it, but I wonder if it's better than Fragmin? I'm supposed to be on 40 heparin daily.


----------



## simba32

H Jax, did you have any symptoms? Tell tell!!

JV- I think they are all prepacked but check with your clinic. Are you using ice on the area first? I do for at least 5mins so it's totally numb and that really really helps!x


----------



## Jax83

I was careful not to symptom spot too much as I know the pregnancy symptoms are the same as the side effects to the drugs but I have been more tired than usual, feeling a bit sicky at times and a bit emotional. I'm not a crier at all but yesterday the Salvation Army brass band playing Xmas tunes in M&S nearly brought me to tears - very weird!   Also my cat has been very affectionate during the 2ww - sitting on my lap a lot and following me around. A few days ago I also had AF style tummy ache - a bit like cramping but not as intense.


----------



## Wonderwall35

Congratulations Jax  Amazing news and hopefully the first of many BFPs on this thread. Absolutely delighted for you and your OH.

Thanks for all of your replies. I'm still spotting light/dark brown when wiping but it is not as heavy today so fingers crossed it's on it's way out. The leaflet that came with the drugs (prognova/estradiol) does say that some people may experience bleeding within the first few months of starting. Although, that seems to be directed at those taking it for HRT as opposed to it for FET. I will ring the clinic up in the morning to double check things out.

Hope you're all enjoying your Sundays. We've just put the Xmas tree up and decorations as we're busy every weekend up until Xmas. Starting to have some PMT angst with the meds which was not a good thing to have with my obsessive Xmas decoration placement disorder! DH just left me to it.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations Jax fantastic news!! Well done!     that's interesting about your cat mine was obsessed with me when I was pregnant too  

Glad your spotting has calmed down Wonder, and you can speak to your clinic tomo x

Hope you feel better soon JVJM and good luck for the scan!  

All go with you simba!  Good luck for the progress scan x. We saw a couple of nice sofas at next, need them pretty quick as the house is unfurnished so might have to bite the bullet and get them ordered. 

Really hope these frozen transfers are going to work for us ladies.    been trying to keep pragmatic about it but can't help get excited sometimes x


----------



## Degas

congratulations on the positive jax, great to hear a success story. Interesting to hear about the cats, I'll be watching out for mine doing similar now haha. 

I start clexane this week if things go to plan, I haven't given this to myself before so will ice the area first- good tip!

I am just feeling so anxious about everything still, but what will be will be. 

Good luck to those with upcoming scans. I really hope there are lots more positive stories to come on this thread xx


----------



## Degas

Just a quick question, probably not in the right place. On my last fresh cycle I had 400mg of cyclogest morning and night. This frozen cycle I have been given utrogestan 200mg 3x per day which is obviously less - does anybody know if that is the equivalent of the cyclogest? Or should I ask the clinic to up the utrogestan dose? 

Also, is anyone else on antibiotics for transfer? If so, which ones? I'm not sure if it's standard or not. Thanks xx


----------



## simba32

Hey, no idea in the pessaries- best call the clinic. Yep, I took my antibiotics (4x 250mg) of arithromizen on Friday  as a one off...x


----------



## Degas

Thanks, yeah, I think I defo need to call the clinic x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening, 

Sorry if I miss anyone, still catching up. 

Sunshine and Cloud - nice to see someone with the same timings as me. I'm on crinone vaginal gel which I commenced yesterday evening after finishing injecting bureselin in the morning. Using it twice a day.. lovely. First time round on the fresh cycle didn't need to commence it until after transfer and it was only once a day. Side effects weren't great last time  but I was so ill with OHSS that hopefully this time round I won't be as bad. 

Jax83 - Woohoo, massive congratulations on your BFP. Fingers tightly crossed it's a sticky! 

JVJM - Hope your scan goes well Tuesday, drop us an update  

Wonderwall - I should be doing my tree tomorrow. I'm taking a trip to John Lewis as want to buy a load of their Enchantment theme tree decorations and then will spend tomorrow afternoon putting it up. I've done hardly any Christmas shopping so hoping to break the back of it tomorrow before ET on Thursday. 

Degas - sorry can't help. Not had those meds personally. Not had antibiotics either other than a dose of IV ones during my EC collection last time round. 

Simba - Thank you for adding my details to the front page. I've been fine on the drugs so far. DR was much better compared to last time but only in the fact of no hot flushes, just a couple of headaches and a few evenings zonked on the sofa. Progynova, I was sick once at 3am a few days in as I forgot to take it with a meal but since then no problems. Started crinone gel yesterday which I didn't like last time so wait and see about that one! Yes they will re-freeze any day 5's not used. I basically told them to defrost them all. If this cycle doesn't work I will only attempt one more. Knowing I already have a good grade blastocyst frozen it's kind of a safety blanket. I figured if they thaw the other 6 2d embies and some don't make it, it gets the stragglers out in one go. If they couldn't refreeze I would have been more apprehensive but knowing they can, I said go for it!

Looking forward to the next 3 days phone calls with updates on my little embies progress! xx


----------



## Babies for all

Hi Ladies!

Jax83 many many congrats and best of luck!!

Good luck to all who are still waiting to test and those waiting for the US to check lining thickness. Mine is on the 9th  I find this time extremely exciting and scary at the same time. 
I have a quick question about clindamycin suppositories.. When were u ladies asked to start them? Before the thickness scan or afterwards?


----------



## Mary_Lou

Jax massive congrats!!! May yours be first of many BFPs on this thread  

Simba hope the lining is nice and thick, good luck!

Degas I was on antibiotics during my 2nd fresh transfer and will also be taking them now (my first FET). It's doxycycline but I'm not yet sure at what stage I'm suppose to take them, prob around ET time. 

HopefulPolly Welcome and good luck with your cycle!

afm stinking headache last couple of days, could be estradiol ... lining scan on Tuesday, both nervous and excited, its getting so close!


----------



## emmah6981

Hi guys I'm a bit lost. i am 10dp3det ( I don't even know if my abbreviations are right lol) and got BFN this morning on HPT. 
Googled every symptom and niggle I've had which is torture. Feeling emotional, crampy on and off, sore boobs at times and feel it's likely AF coming. 
Is there still hope for me getting BFP? I'm really struggling 😭


----------



## flossybear

Well today is my test day! And I can't believe I'm writing it but I have a *BFP*   
I haven't had any real signs but 4 tests over yesterday and today are saying it's real!! 
Wednesday I was emotional and thought it was all over as bloating and larger sore boobs all went, felt sicky one morning but that went quickly and just had period style pains 

Congrats Jax !  , how you feeling?

Sorry if I have missed any other BFP x


----------



## Wonderthecat

Congratulations *flossybear* Wonderful news!


----------



## boxfish

emmah, what kind of hpt did you use? If it's anything with a higher sensitivity as 10iU there's a good chance it could have been just too early  

flossybear: congrats   How far are you along?


AFM: sorry, haven't been on this thread for a long wile. Meantime I had my transfer last Friday. So I'm 3dp5dt with a beautifully thawed blastocyst (five more left in the freezer)  It's my second DE transfer. Before that I had 6 OE ICSIs with 10 transfers altogether.


----------



## simba32

Super duper news Flossy!!! Whoop! 100% hit rate on this thread so far! Wonderful!

Good luck to those having ET today too- let us know how you get on!! 

Emma- you could well be testing early- don't loose hope yet! Symptoms could be the drugs (most likely are as Preg symptoms should take longer to kick in, hard I know).

Babies for all - I've no idea on the suppositories you mention- are they progesterone? xx


----------



## ElleKay

Hello ladies

I have been on the Oct/Nov cycle buddies thread as I started my meds then...but I now fit more in this one (not that I am abandoning the other thread  )

I am due to have SET tomorrow at Liverpool Women's, with a 5-day blast.  Not sure what time as the clinic have just said they will ring me sometime in the morning (which is quite frustrating as I like to be organised  )  I believe my OTD will be 19th December. 

Any tips for the (not quite) 2WW?  My first one was in 2009 and it's like my memory has been wiped clean!

Best wishes to all


----------



## Wonderwall35

Congratulations Flossy, fantastic news!  So pleased for you. What a lovely early Xmas present.

Gosh, finding it hard to keep track of everyone! Good luck to all of those doing their ET this week and for those having their scans and embie updates too. 

AFM spotting has pretty much resolved today (why do these things always happen at the weekend?). Spoke to my clinic who say it's absolutely normal and said the buserilin will have kicked in now to lessen the bleeding. They said if it happens again before last scan on the 17th, as long as it's light and brown it's fine. Phew!


----------



## emmah6981

Just used the one the hospital gave me. I'll try again tomorrow and fingers crossed. I've had cramps that went away but now are back. Boobs feel funny but I'm not sure if I'm imagining these things now coz I want there to be something. 
Thanks for your replies 
Congrats to all the other girls on their BFP! Fab news 😊


----------



## Jax83

Flossybear - congratulations! 

I got my BFP confirmed at the clinic this morning. Scan is booked in the 21st so feel like I'm starting a brand new 2ww! 

Wishing everyone success on the thread xxxx


----------



## puffinpie

I had a very light line on a frer this morning and a better line at the Drs afterwards .
Totally shocked as I thought it had surely failed due to me coming down with a virus.
Still only very early days, just 6 days after transfer.
Very happy.
Going to be POAS crazy now waiting for the lines to get darker !!


----------



## flossybear

Thanks everyone   X
Scan booked for 22nd so another trip to London this year, fingers crossed all be worth it and then guys will sign us off and back to our local gp etc.


Aliena - my transfer will be 2 weeks ago on Thursday with a 5day embryo, so in Preg terms I guess it's 4weeks2days  , I think, it's all very new and surreal


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations flossy and puffinpie!! Dancing bananas for you!


----------



## simba32

Hi all
I'm struggling to have a positive day today! Everyone around me is pregnant and I'm just stuffed full of drugs feeling crappy/ moody/ spotty/ grumpy/ greasy/headachey/ugh. What if round 3 doesn't work!!!! 

Rant over X


----------



## NatNat1987

Congratulations ladies on the bfps   let's keep them coming x 

Simba- sorry to hear you are an off day I'm the same today : / feeling very emotional had a good cry for myself today for no reason. Hopefully tomorrow will be a more positive day  xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aw simba   it's natural to feel that way sometimes and the drugs don't help!  There's no reason why this time it shouldn't work for you. I know the feeling of going down this awfully hard road,  it's our third attempt also. All we can do is give it out best shot. Really hope it works for you this round xx 

Big hugs to you too ENH   these hormones are a lot to deal with xx 

Bfps all round please!!


----------



## Mary_Lou

yay!!! Congrats flossy and puffinpie!!!!! love returning to this thread and seeing all the BFPs so far, keep it up ladies  

simba I go from angry at the world and wondering what the hell are we going to do if this cycle turns into another disappointment to feeling giddy with excitement...go figure   Last couple of days were crap, had constant headache and felt nauseous almost all day long. Also so bloody emotional. Sent a bunch of xmas cards yesterday and burst into tears whilst I was writing my grandparents' one...But today's been good, I'm flying tomorrow to be closer to the clinic and will be staying in a nice hotel for about a week, excited...Putting up xmas decorations with my boyfriend (and a tiny glass of wine) made for good distraction and some cheer last week...Meds suck and they mess with our heads, hang in there girl   Also if doable maybe treat yourself to a massage. This cycle I've done acupuncture and full body massage every week for the last two months and those have been the most zen days I've had xx


----------



## puffinpie

So sorry you are feeling so bad simba.
I came down with a rotten virus just transfer and I've been literally sobbing for no good reason.
Didn't think it was possible I could get a BFP, never mind so early.
Don't give up hope xx


----------



## Jax83

Sorry you're feeling a bit blue Simba - have a good cry and let it all out and I'm sure you'll feel better. Then remind yourself why you're going through this, that it can work for you and that you have just as much chance as everyone else on here and focus on that. Remember - we girls do all the hard work cos we're strong!!! Sending you a big fat


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Is everyones hubby/partner coming to the transfer?  Mine might not be able to   he has used up all his holidays and had a lot of time off for ivf/mc reasons over the last year. His work are being really tight about giving him any time off now and have gave a two hour window he can be off on the day from 12 - 2.  But the hospital haven't gave us a specific time, just that it will be after 11. It's an NHS cycle and my slot will be after all the fresh cycles. It will be so strange if he's not there...


----------



## camborambo

I tried to type a reply 2 days ago but kept getting database error so am trying again now.  

Congratulations Flossybear & Puffinpie!   

Simba, I know how you feel. Friends around me getting pregnant whether by accident or in 2nd month of trying. My best friend got pregnant by accident and due date was similar to my  ivf miscarriage.   
But I won't give up hope! I believe that one day it will be my turn.
Just not YET.  One day it will be your turn too! Don't give up hope Simba!    

Sunshine, my hubby's going to come with me. He's still got holidays to use up this year and will use them for my transfer day and days after.   He didn't come for my 1st ivf et though. I got my best friend to come and keep me company. Maybe you can ask someone else to come with you? Family or friend... 

Nothing's happening with me at the moment. Took my last Marvelon on Sunday. Still taking Suprecur nasal spray three times a day though. Expecting AF during next few days and am supposed to contact clinic on day 1 and arrange blood test.


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, we just transferred our one and only healthy embryo yesterday. Otd is December 18th 😆


----------



## simba32

Hi all

thanks for your kind words last night - had a much better day to day after a good cry yesterday - just had to let it all out i guess! off to scan and hopefully intralipids tomorrow morning so will keep you updated - hopefully by 10am i'll be sat online with a drip in my arm dropping you all a line!

*Sunshine* - my clinic ask the partner to come with for ET, so DH is always there. guess if he couldn't come i'd take a mate or my mum, but its your call. nice to have some company, esp if you wait ages like i did last time!

Welcome and nice work on the ET *Rachy*! i'll add you to our homemade front board! interesting you only have a 10 day wait till OTD?! mine make me wait 16 days!!!

Did *JoHope* and *HopfulPolly* have ET yesterday ok??

Anyone else up to much exciting? anymore BFPs xx


----------



## JVJM

congrats flossy and puffin pie!! You both must be thrilled. Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!


I had my lining check today and I was 15 so it looks like we're on for early next week. Just waiting to hear from the clinic... and get my blood results back.


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening Ladies 

I am typing on my phone and difficult to revert back to previous messages so apologies for lack of personals in this post. I have seen a few BFP's and PUPO's    Fab news to those with your positives.. Congratulations! Those in the 2WW, pray it goes smoothly and quickly for you!

Simba. - glad to see you are feeling better today and FC for scan. Keep us updated. ((hugs)).

Sorry just noticed my ET on front page is showing as 7th. It's actually the 10th so this Thursday. Had phone calls on my embies yesterday and today. Update #1 all 6 survived thawing. 4 had split and kept all cells, 2 had split but lost cells but still viable. Update #2 today - 5 still progressing. 3 at 8 cell and bang on timings and two at 6 cell but still good grade and viable. Looking at Thursday still but small chance Friday. I hope Thursday as DH flying back from Houston to be here and then away on Friday.. Doh! Will obviously go with their advice. 

Two questions for you all. 
1. Are any of you using baby aspirin? I didn't last time and had chemical pregnancy so tempted this time. 
2. I'm self funding so have the choice of transferring 1 or 2 blastocysts. I will wait until final gradings to help with decision but last time I just put back 1 2day embie. I'm swaying to one but not 100%!! Thoughts much appreciated ! Xxx


----------



## simba32

Exciting *JV*! Last time my lining was only 7mm and they then transferred 7 days later- hoping for much thicker tomor! X

Hey *Polly* - yes I've used baby aspirin on all cycles to date, alongside Fragmin (blood thinner injection).
Ive also swayed A LOT around whether to put 2 back in. its a very personal choice. For me i really don't want twins so after much deliberation we'll go for one. whilst we are desperate to get pregnant we also want to _stay_ pregnant and SET is less complicated in that sense. xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Simba

When should I start taking the baby aspirin? Now or from day of transfer? 

I am the same, really don't want twins and do scare myself at the thought of two sticking - that itself probably gives me my answer doesn't it. DH has had twins before albeit they are 24 now  
I didn't think of it before in respect of not just wanting to get pregnant but stay pregnant - that's a good way to look at it. The clinic want me to do one. The chemical pregnancy has just scared me into the thought process "please not again". You read so many people say they transferred two and one stuck, I really feel I made the wrong decision last time and it could have been different - don't we all. I was so unwell with OHSS after though I'm not suprised. Xx


----------



## rachy28

Thanks simba, transfer was yesterday the 7th so thats 11 days until otd. I have no idea why its different at different clinics 😕
Has anyone experienced a fast heart rhythm/palpitations around implantation time? I know at 1dp5dt its still really early but my blast was fully hatched so it could technically implant almost immediately. Can it be from the progynova or cyclogest?


----------



## simba32

Hi polly - my clinic start me on the blood thinners about 5 days before transfer. I know, I keep toying with the hope that if I put 2 back could just one stick but I realised the twin thing scared me so much I'd be totally stressed in my 2ww which is counter productive! If there's a next time I might feel different but for now one feels right. 

Rachy- I've been having quite a lot of palpitations this year me so do think it could be the drugs but you never know! xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Thanks Simba - I'll start taking them tomorrow then. I am the same, this time it feels right to do one. I will give it a 3rd and final attempt if it comes to it, which I have decided I will tell my clinic I want a natural FET & perhaps 2 blastocysts. My last period between cycles was exactly 28 days. They prefer medicated cycles as they can manage it but I think it's just to make sure you time with when they want to see to you. I was more for a natural. Twice they have had it their way now (a 2dt over a 5dt last time and medicated over natural). Our issue is DH's failed vasectomy reversal. I've fallen pregnant no problems before and have regular periods. I got 12 eggs at EC (on the lowest dose of gonal-f)  and all 12 fertilised which went down to 10. I believe a 5dt would have been more successful given my circumstances and I had the numbers to "play" with re: embryos in attempting to culture them to day 5. When I asked why they didn't do this for me which is what the HFEA's website says has better success rates with my circumstances, they just said that their own statistics had good success rates with 2dt's so that's why. Hmm.. And the fact a 5dt fell on a Sunday when they are closed..! Sorry that turned into quite a bit of a rant didn't it! Well anyways.. Here I am now, they agreed that recently they have changed their protocol and to offer 5dt for FET so I can have that now.. Funny that! Must not stress lol! Xx


----------



## ElleKay

Hi *Simba*...*Jo_Hope* (Jo I hope you don't mind me giving an update) her cycle had to be abandoned. 

I had SET at Liverpool Women's at 3.30 yesterday - my OTD is 19th December.


----------



## simba32

hi all

am sat with my intralipid drip going in! whoop.. next phase begins! lining was 8.3mm and 'perfect' so am pleased. ET booked for next tuesday as monday is full, so start drugs tomorrow. am taking steroids and apparently they can cause insomnia?! bit worried about that but hey!

\polly - my clinic also push fir medicated - many because they don't thaw on weekends so if it lands like that then tough... id much rather do natural but they do think medicated has slightly better chances.. its so hard! xx


----------



## flossybear

Thanks everyone, all still doesnt seem real, i keep thinking i am going to find AF when i go to the loo or something, scan is the 22nd so fingers crossed all ok until then and they see what they want to then to, i can then maybe relax a bit. Not peed on a stick for 2 days, think i will need to do another one tomoz, you know just to check its still there! haha  

I thought i would have more symptoms to, last week i felt more than this week,i had the odd morning of feeling a bit sicky and felt sleepy,
but since bfp im ok, boobs not sore, dont seem to be bloated, just having twinges and period type pains, so if i wasnt looking for it i dont think i would have noticed - not sure if this is a bad sign, but trying not to over think things.


----------



## puffinpie

Flossy Bear , those twinges and AF type pains are absolutely normal.
I have been constantly POAS .
I have now graduated to regular tests , instead of the early response and I can't stop looking at all of the lovely strong lines.
What a strange little collection I have haha
My hubby just thinks I've finally lost it x


----------



## NatNat1987

Hello lovely ladies 

How are we all ?  This 2ww is torture! Xx


----------



## flossybear

puffinpie - thanks for the message, its like i am not in a new 2ww bubble for the scan, where its real but it isnt 
hope your doing ok?

who is next to test? wishing lots of luck to the next testers and transfers this week


----------



## JVJM

so I'm still a go. Bloods came back and my estrogen is 1000 which freaked me out but some googling said Dr Sher likes it high so I'm going with it. I start progesterone soon and really not looking forward to that!


Have encountered one problem and it's that gestone is out of stock everywhere!! Even boots can't order it. I'm going to try and get some in the states.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies x

Congratulations ElleKay    

Good stuff simba! All sounds to be progressing nicely 

Flossy that is perfectly normal. Totally understand knickerwatch! Lovely to see you and puffinpie testing like mad!  Hope I can join you soon  

ENH 2ww is torture!  Hope you surviving it and keeping yourself distracted x

JVJM progesterone is evil. And hopefully we'll be on it for twelve weeks!!  

Well tomorrow is D day to see if my little frosty thaws OK. A bit worried about my lining after reading some of the posts on the thread. It was only 6.8 last Thursday   but I do have a smaller than average womb and going to trust my doctors who say we're OK to go for it. Been eating Brazil nuts and keeping cosy. So it may have grown a bit too. I'm excited and scared at the same time


----------



## NatNat1987

Sunshine and clouds- wishing you the best of look tomorrow it's so scary having 1 but I'm sure it all be ok sending lots of positive thoughts your way x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening Ladies

Jo_Hope - I'm sorry to hear about your cycle being abandoned. You know where we are if you need to put it down, it can be therapeutic ((hugs)).

Simba - Yay for Tuesday next week!!! Finally getting closer! Hope the steroids don't effect you too badly. 

Flossybear and Puffinpie - Must be so surreal seeing those magic lines! Sending ***Babydust*** for a healthy 9 months.

ENH - When is your OTD?? I'm not looking forward to the wait but at least with a 5dt over a 2dt I'll have a little less time to wait than before.

JVJM - What is gestone. Hope the States can provide! Husband is flying back from Texas as we speak. My symptoms haven't been too bad on the progesterone compared to last time! Don't want to speak to soon but fingers crossed!

Sunshine and Clouds - Our turn tomorrow!!! Clinic called me today and says I am likely to be booked for 16:30. This morning two were at morula(sp) stage and another two at 10 cell. It's between these 4. The remaining two are out. I also have an AB blasto already frozen and she will let me know tomorrow am which of them all seems the best and if we will dethaw my other but she doubts it. At my progress scan Fri 4th my lining was 9mm. Don't know what it will be tomorrow or what it should be at? Good luck  and keep us posted! xx


----------



## NatNat1987

Hopeful polly- my otd is the 15th December : ) hoping it's the 1 it's my second 2ww in the last couple of months! Yeah 5dt less waiting I had 2dt on the majority of my cycles and it drags x good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Laura33

Hi again all. Sorry ive been so quiet. Have been going slowly crazy on my 2ww. I tested today (6dp5dt) and I have a faint BFP!! I can't believe it. Hoping it gets stronger by the morning. Congrats flossy and puffinpie! Simba all is sounding good best of luck. Hopefulpolly all the best for tomorrow. Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Omg congrats Laura! Another bfp!    

Polly good luck tomorrow mrs that all sounds very promising!  Fingers crossed it will be a lucky day for us  xx


----------



## camborambo

Wow!!! Congratulations *Laura*!  So many BFPs in this group! I love hearing about them. Keep them coming!

All the best* HopefulPolly* & *Sunshine and clouds*!


----------



## camborambo

Took my last BCP on Sunday 6th and no sign of AF as of yet. Did anyone else have this problem at the beginning? 
I'm supposed to have a blood test tomorrow morning (if AF comes), but if it doesn't then blood test will get pushed back until I do.  
Feeling a bit worried...


----------



## simba32

Morning ladies!

Wow - we do seem to be a lucky thread ( so far) - CONGRATULATIONS *Laura*, is the line darker today?? when can you get bloods done?

Good good luck *Sunshine* and *Polly* today - let us know how you get on - don't drink TOO much water, i made that mistake last time! will be thinking of you guys...

*camborambo* - odd, call the clinic. i haven't used those drugs but the ones i was on said it could take 10 days for af to arrive (annoying). i had acupuncture and it did arrive earlier... don't worry to much, its just frustrating in terms of increasing you waiting/hanging around time. id call them and put your mind at rest.

question - does anyone have experience of the steroids? they sound pretty grim!? hoping i escape the symptoms.. starting the progesterone today, DH just injected and wasn't to bad (iced it loads!) and now the pessary fun! am working from home today which will be nice, hang with my naughty 6 month old kitten! xx


----------



## rachy28

Im spotting this morning 3dp5dt, should i be worried?


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks cambo and simba  

Rach could be implantation bleed? X


----------



## boxfish

I'm feeling down today  6dp5dt and having no symptoms at all. Had some cramping a few days ago but no more. Boobs are a bit tender maybe but nothing you couldn't account to progesterone. Just have that nasty feeling that there is no little wonder in my bump anymore. That feeling never lied before...

bfp-Ladies on medicated cycles: did you feel anything then? Can I have hope anyways?


----------



## Claire35

Hi ladies,

Wow this thread has been busy! So many bfps which is fantastic to see,  congratulations to all of you who have them. Hoping this is a lucky thread for the rest of us still waiting. 
I started my cyclogest yesterday 2 x 400mg twice a day, I'm doing them up the bum which I find so much easier than the alternative!  Transfer is booked for the 15th and then I go back for a blood test on the 23rd, I keep getting waves of panic thinking about none of them surviving the thaw. Such a horrible feeling.

Rachy the spotting could be implantation, I had brown discharge the morning after my transfer and af cramps and that was a bfp cycle. Looking back now I am sure that was when Hannah implanted.


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Ladies

Quite a few posts to respond to above  will do personals later on as in a bit of a rush and on phone. So sorry it's an about me post. Clinic called. Will copy and paste what I've written to a friend as easier: 

Gah.. They want to put 2 back!!! So first things first. Usually after thawing embryos act a day slower than if fresh. My thawed embryos behaved as fresh and kept along with fresh timings, great. They have narrowed it down to two. One is 4BB and a lovely blastocyst. The other which would be brilliant but is giving them difficulties to grade. It is already a hatching blastocyst and moved quickest of them all, it has a beautiful outside, text book perfect BUT the inside mass is hard to visualise so hard to make an opinion. Either because the cells are very squished or it's not very good. The outside is what goes on to make placenta, inside is the baby. She doesn't believe it contains no cells as they usually stop developing but this one has shown good progress but they can't be sure. So it could potentially implant but nothing grow. I asked about frozen AB but she said the others are such good blastocysts still that she believes I shouldn't waste that one (I agree). Think I'm going for two :/ !!!! Oh and it was meant to be at 4:30 but want me at 12:30 now! Xxx

DH and I have agreed we'll go for two. She said 30% chance of twins. Need to leave in about 45 mins as clinic is a fair drive from us!! Xxx


----------



## simba32

arghh!!! *Polly* - things chnage so fast! do what your gut feeling tells you as its your choice - you need to be comfortable and as stress free as you can in your 2ww and then following 9 months! keep us posted!!

*Claire* - we will be ET buddies!! lucky you getting a blod test on the 23rd, I've been told to wait to 30th Dec to POAS. i might ask if i can add in a blood test earlier to save the wait! I'm also doing the pessaries the same way as you - SO much nicer!

*aliena* - i know the feeling hun, the wait is horrible and so so hard not to syptm spot. I've read SO much about BPF with no symptoms, and last cycle i would have put money on it working i had so many and it was BFN, so you just don't know. if you were pregnant in real life you would have little to no symptoms this early on so keep remembering that. hugs x

*Rachy* - id be positive and take that as implantation bleeding, not much else you can do!! x


----------



## boxfish

Thanks for your kind words, simba


----------



## Claire35

simba32 said:


> arghh!!! *Polly* - things chnage so fast! do what your gut feeling tells you as its your choice - you need to be comfortable and as stress free as you can in your 2ww and then following 9 months! keep us posted!!
> 
> *Claire* - we will be ET buddies!! lucky you getting a blod test on the 23rd, I've been told to wait to 30th Dec to POAS. i might ask if i can add in a blood test earlier to save the wait! I'm also doing the pessaries the same way as you - SO much nicer!
> 
> *aliena* - i know the feeling hun, the wait is horrible and so so hard not to syptm spot. I've read SO much about BPF with no symptoms, and last cycle i would have put money on it working i had so many and it was BFN, so you just don't know. if you were pregnant in real life you would have little to no symptoms this early on so keep remembering that. hugs x
> 
> *Rachy* - id be positive and take that as implantation bleeding, not much else you can do!! x


Is yours a 5 day transfer too Simba? 30th seems a hell of a wait, our clinic have said test date should be 2 weeks from starting the pessaries hence the 23rd. I plan on testing before the 23rd anyway.

Polly If we get 2 blasts survive the thaw we are going for 2 being put back too, I think you're doing the right thing.


----------



## NatNat1987

Hi ladies

Laura- congratulations on your bfp : ) x

Polly- good luck with your transfer, I'd put two back if they are available : ) x

Aliena- sorry to hear you are feeling down : / I'm 6dp5dt too. I had mild cramps on and off and then yesterday they were very strong! Other than that an tiredness I have nothing. On my other fet which was bfp I had no symptoms other that cramps for first few days.  

Xx


----------



## simba32

hi Claire

yes, its a 5dt - they have standard 16 day wait policy, i had the same for my fresh as to frozen. Im going to ask if i can pay extra for a blood test earlier. I couldn't wait until 16 days last time and tested early, will prob do the same again knowing me. ugh - its dreadful isn't it! 

we've decided on one blast for massive fear of twins and being positive THIS TIME WILL WORK!


----------



## ladylobster1209

Hi all
I have been following this thread for a while now but for some reason have been really nervous about posting - must be the hormones!  I'm currently 7 days into the progynova stage of this cycle.  This will be our 5th attempt to put one back in after various issues with polyps that had to be removed, a natural cycle when I didn't ovulate and finally a mix up with meds and taking progesterone too early in October.  I have my lining scan and blood test tomorrow and hoping to hear that all is going well and we might actually get to the stage of estimating when the ET will take place.  I can't help but feel like we'll never actually get there and can't even begin to imagine any of it working but DH thinks we're working too hard at self-preservation.  We have been TTC for 4 years now and have been through the mill with clomid (didn't work and didn't ovulate), then ovarian drilling (followed by a mmc at 6 wks in early 2014) and finally we have come to the IVF route in January this year...but with the constant set backs & disappointment we're both exhausted.
I take such hope from reading about all your experiences and comfort from the fact that we aren't alone and I'm not a total crazy  for all the symptom spotting/hormonal drama that I inflict on my DH!


----------



## Claire35

Hey ladylobster welcome, I'm using progynova for my fet have been on them for 16 days now. Good luck for your scan, fingers crossed everything is looking just right for you.


----------



## simba32

Hey *ladylobster* - welcome!! don't be nervous and don't worry not you are not alone - there are plenty of us crazies, knicker watchers out there! I've been a moody cow all week, but lovely DH puts up with it.

it all sounds promising for this round - how many frosties do you have on ice? I'm day 10 of progynova and just started progesterone today too after linig green light yesterday. the fact you have to this far sounds good!? i know this journey is horrendous! x

*Question*: is anyone cutting out sugar/chocolate? I'm on a chocolate bender at the moment!? what are people adding/subtracting from their diets? x


----------



## NatNat1987

Simba- I'm taking steroids prednisolone and advised to minimise sugar and salt intake. I haven't cut them out completely though I don't eat much salt and don't add it too food but the sugar is more tricky for me xx


----------



## simba32

Thanks ENH - interesting; so they told you this as part of the general cycle or for the steroids in particular? i love salt and sugar!


----------



## Claire35

I haven't cut out or changed my diet in any way, I don't think I eat to badly.


----------



## NatNat1987

Simba- it's for the steroids, their instructions are too minimize whilst using these. I'm only using 5mg atm however I have been on them since August with the dose varying. Are you taking them as part of your fet? I didn't have intralipids this time but did on my last fresh cycle in October x


----------



## simba32

Hi ENH - yes, taking them for the FET so started on 20mg yesterday. I also had my first intralipids yesterday too. How come no intralipids for you this time?

Ive just been reading (I'm working so hard at home!) about this all on this post (very useful for everything really), where it does recommend again to ut back on salt and sugar. i'll try my best. i do eat generally well but like the odd bowl of ice cream in the evenings! ;-)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904717#msg3904717


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hiya ladies just a wee quick update from me as going for a nap. Will catch up with you all properly later. Our little frosty survived the thaw!  So I'm officially pupo!  Felt the embryologist was trying to manage my expectations apparently little frosty isn't very good quality and my linings pretty thin. So came out of transfer on a bit of a downer for the first time. On the plus side the embryo was really cute on the screen lol. 

Hope everything went well for you Polly. 

Love and baby dust ladies xx


----------



## simba32

Hi sunshine! Congrats on being PUPO!!! Did they say your lining was thin? How many mm? Mine like 7mm or above, can be less if you have a good triple layer... Don't give up hope!!! Keep those feet warm! xxx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, gosh this thread s moving so quick now! Congratulations to all the BFPs. I've never been on a thread where the first four on the list have got BFPs so fingers crossed it's a lucky thread. Good to see everyones's thawing has worked and transfers have gone well. Hope all of your 2ww go quickly and you all don't go too crazy with symptom spotting. I know how hard that wait is!

Simba - Glad you're feeling better now, always good to cry it out! My symptoms have got me a bit down this week but I'm taking it as good news the drugs are having an impact on my body. Only a week for me to go until I find out if my lining is good enough. I do think the drugs have lowered my blood sugars as I can't stop eating and have committed carbicide where I'm eating every carb in sight! Trying to balance it out with lots of healthy food and protein. Although the surplus mince pies, chocolates and biscuits that are at work because of Xmas are taking a hammering everyday! I dread to think how much weight I'm putting on but as DH says, it's only temporary.

Welcome ladylobster (love the name BTW!) Best of luck for you this cycle.


----------



## NatNat1987

Simba- I have immune issues in the form of arthritis I was diagnosed at 19 and when I cycled in the UK they didn't feel the need for steroids   I've been on 10mg for 1 month and then down to 5mg up to 15mg and back down to 5mg : / I found I look quite puffy on the roads and hubby says I have roid rage   so keep is his head down God love him! I'm not sure with the intralipids I had them on last fresh cycle and that was the first time, they never mentioned it to me this time ? Xx 

Sunshine and clouds - congrats on being pupo   u wouldn't worry to much about the "quality" your little frosty is back in the right place x


----------



## simba32

ENH- puffy on the roads? Lol!


----------



## Jax83

Simba - I was a lot more conscious about my diet this cycle. I cut out chocolate (apart from the tiny one each day in my advent calendar which I have as a treat when I've done my injection!) and I switched to decaf tea (I only have one small cup a day). I also ate lots of leafy greens, protein and fibre. I ate lots of avocado and pomegranite too which I read helps with fertility. I also tried to only eat warm food (soups for lunch not salads or sandwiches) and drink lots of warm water to create a 'warm and welcoming' uterus! I also make sure I'm warm all the time - especially my feet. I'm continuing this theory past my 2ww in the hopes that it helps this BFP stick!


----------



## NatNat1987

Simba- sorry predictive txt. Puffy whilst I'm taking the steroids lol I'm similar to jaxs diet wise although I don't drink tea or coffee at all and haven't for about 5 years. Lots of fruit and veg and plenty of protein I always try to stay away from processed foods anyway but more so when I'm about to begin treatment xx


----------



## simba32

Ha, how long did it take to get puffy? I'm dreading it!

I gave s pretty healthy diet but will up my protein and decrease my chocolate! Lol...

I've been drinking decaf tea for years but Sri k a lot at work... Any ideas of other teas that are ok? Fresh mint? x


----------



## Jax83

Simba - I don't like flavoured teas but I remember reading something about some herbal/flavoured teas being bad during treatment and for fertility in general so I'd suggest researching before drinking!


----------



## NatNat1987

Simba- tbh i didnt notice at first but I spoke with some other women about it and they mentioned the same side effect...Moon face! I have a rather round face already : / but apparently it's a real thing lol I have put some weight on since taking them but I suppose that is a side effect of steroids ? Xx


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi ladies, sorry in advance for a me post and for being MIA last couple of days. It's been a bit crazy...

was supposed to fly two days ago to be nearer to our clinic and managed to loose my passport on the way to the airport (retraced my steps, reported to the police etc) ....so no flying, instead my boyfriend and I are driving 1500miles to get to the clinic   Had to pay to get scan and bloods where we live on wednesday just to then find out my lining is super thin 5.8mm   I was told to keep taking estradiol orally 2 x day and add twice per day vaginally (?) till saturday. in addition I'm cd12 today so around ovulation time and have the worst cramps, like a really bad period pain on my left side. Any experience with this? Other ladies with thin lining, how thin was it? is there hope for us? They are already talking about the possibility of canceling the cycle if my progesterone is too high suddenly...Im in so much pain right now can't even get my head around it all...

hope everyone is well and huge congrats on all the BFPs!!!! xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Mary Lou you poor thing sending you    my lining was 6.8 a week ago and they didn't scan again before transfer. My acupuncturist said that she has seen a baby off a three mil lining!  Obviously that's a very extreme case but she said she has had some babies off five and six mil linings. She said what is most important is the quality if it has the triple stripe. Your doctors will let you know what is best for the cycle x. In the end you have to trust them. You still have time to grow it. Keep warm and eat Brazil nuts!!  Hope your pain gets better and the road trip goes OK  

Simba thanks   they didn't say it was thin I just kind of picked that up from chat on the forum. Hopefully it grew a bit more over the week. The nurse said if they'd had any concerns at all they wouldn't have gone ahead with the cycle. I've just woke up and put some fluffy socks on after reading your reply    regarding tea,  peppermint is fine and camomile if you want to mix it up!!  Anything else im wary of, as some herbal teas are meant to have medicinal qualities. Like raspberry leaf tea can cause contractions I believe so I just avoid anything with raspberry in it. Peppermint is great tho its good for digestion and recommended for morning sickness one pregnancy kicks in xx 

Welcome ladylobster good luck with everything 

Wonder you made me laugh with carbicide  

Right I'm going back to sleep!  here's hoping little frosty is making herself at home!


----------



## Raechi

Hi All,
I only just found this thread and am pretty new to the whole IVF terminology. I had a frozen embryo transfer on Saturday 5th December - and now I have huge cramps like I am about to start my period. I am really worried my period is coming. I can test until next week - trying not to stress but not doing very well at not stressing..
I dont know what I should be feeling - but this is quite uncomfortable. I keep checking for my period...but nothing..
Is this even normal?
Thanks,
Rae


----------



## Jax83

Welcome Rae - I've had AF style cramps during my 2ww and beyond past a positive test result. It could be due to implantation and your insides adapting to make way for a baby to grow so please don't be disheartened! Unfortunately the symptoms of a pregnancy are very similar to the med side effects so It's can be confusing. Fingers crossed its your little embie bedding in! Make sure you keep relaxed and calm and stay warm! x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning Ladies

Wow, this thread is moving fast   I'm working from home today but quite busy so won't have time to write back to everyone I've missed so apologies now.  

Firstly to my cycle buddie Sunshine and Clouds, yay we are PUPO. I will label this our PUPOmoon lol. You know like honeymoon, babymoon haha. Sorry to hear you didn't leave transfer feeling too great. Keep doing what you are doing and do your best to keep your mind busy. What is your OTD? My timeline said 21st Dec but they asked me yesterday to have bloods done on 22nd now. I did have the two blastos but back. One was hatching so may well be implanting now?! This was the one they were unsure of the grade inside though. So the other was 4BB and this hatching one was 4A? . 

Raechi - it's so difficult to say but definitely don't be disheartened. You're not out the game at all. Who knows what our bodies are doing with all these meds!

Mary Lou - Oh gosh, what a nightmare! Do not panic though, make the most of your road trip together   I take it you are not near a passport office to get an emergency replacement if that is possible? Don't know how it works if recently lost. Follow your clinics advice regarding meds for your lining- fc it will be all ok for transfer. They didn't tell me what my lining was yesterday. 

Simba - I've not adjusted my diet. I have tried drinking more water as I'm really bad at that. Bought sparkling water as I prefer that. We have a fridge with water/ice machine so drinking that with some slices of lemon to make it feel more special haha so I drink more. Actually better grab a glass now! 

Ladylobster - Welcome and you are definitely not crazy. Your journey sounds very emotional. I really hope you get your ET this time and glad all pointing in that direction.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend lined up. We are (well DH) is putting the outside Christmas lights up but other than that, it will be nice and chilled which is a rarity for us. Usually booked ourselves up one way or the other - which has just reminded me what have a meal out Saturday evening actually with family which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Babies for all

Hi ladies!
Many many congrats to Jax, Laura33, puffin pie and flossy bear for the BFPs! 

Claire and Simba good luck for the upcoming ET. I am in the same boat!

I feel like finally I am catching up with people on this post. So far seems to be a lucky one! 

As a lot of ppl here my ET is tentatively planned for 13th/14th or 15th! I had a freeze all cycle with 8 embies which they thawed this morning with an update that 5 of them survived ( good number?)

They are now going to see how they divide and depending on that it may be a 3 or 5 day transfer. It's my first FET so I just agree to what they tell me. Any advice ladies?

Oh and my lining thickness was 7.8mm.

Hopefully will do more personals once I get more caught with the rest of you!


----------



## emmah6981

So today was OTD and I got a BFN. Gutted but knew it was coming. We just get the one cycle on NHS so not sure what our next option will be. 
Good luck to the rest of u waiting and congrats to all the BFP so far xx


----------



## Jax83

Emmah - so sorry to read your update, sending big hugs


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Babies for All, 5 is definitely a nice number to have to work with. FC for your ET and that you aren't waiting too long  No advice but I have definitely found a FET far more "relaxing" than a fresh cycle.

Emmah - so sorry to hear of your BFN    Be kind to yourself, take the time to grieve and then take a look at your options. (((Gentle Hugs)))


----------



## emmah6981

Thank you very much Jax and Polly 😊


----------



## Toyajane22

Hello everyone 😊 
Just wanted to get some opinions on my current situation. Our first fresh cycle of IVF was bfn with 2 Frosties. I am currently attending my clinic daily for scans waiting for ovulation (which is a little late this month). If all goes ok we have to decide whether to transfer this month, with otd being very close to Xmas day, or wait until February cycle (as my clinic closes until mid January so would miss my jan cycle). I am really worried if we go this month my Christmas will be totally spoilt if we get another bfn and feel the sensible thing would be to wait until Feb but on the other hand I m just dying to try again! Is anyone else doing it around this time with otd near Christmas or have people done it in the past and found it totally ruined Christmas for them and future Christmases too. I have also been deliberating between putting 1 or 2 back and think I have chosen to do 1 at a time if they both thaw ok that is  xx


----------



## simba32

Hi all

Quick one from me as off for a hair cut! Got waxed today too- getting all glaammed up for my ET! Lol!! 

Polly- yay to bring PUPO and on your mini pupomoon, that made me chuckle! See you went with 2, feeling good?! Yeah!! 

Toyajane- I hear you. If you check the front page we have been trying list dates. A lot of us will be PUPO or testing over Xmas. It's your shout really but my feeling was Xmas comes around every year so it's ok to sort of sack it off in lieu of getting a baby! Also a good time to hibernate, do less work, be relaxed etc- families dependant. 

Marilou- wow, you don't need this. Will you get there in time etc??

Emmah - what sh&t luck, I'm so sorry! Like others said, look after yourself and have a glass of wine! xx

Thanks for the tea advice- I did some googling a mint seems ok, less so camomile so just going to drink less. I know I should cut down on sugar but they had a 'bake off ' at work so I gorged!!! Oops, tomorrow a new leaf! 😉

Sorry for any spellos, walking and typing! Check me! xx


----------



## simba32

Marilou- just re-read your post. To add a little. I also take prognova orally and 3x vaginally. Last cycle they also had me on patches too as lining was a little thin ( can't remember first reading). It then did grow to 7mm and the et went ahead. Your lining will continue to grow- keep it warm, eat protein and Brazil nuts! They know where they want it to be bearing in mind it will grow more whilst you start you progesterone. Are you on a medicated cycle or natural? Odd you are having cramps if medicated as you shouldn't be ovulating?! Could it be stress? Sounds pretty stressful and it's showing itself that way? hugs xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Toya Jane - that's probably a decision only you can make   I test on 22nd Dec but currently feel, even though I will be soo upset I would want to know before Xmas or New Year so I could move on, DRINK lots lol and try to enjoy it. There is no doubting the gins, champagne and red wines will feel bitter sweet but I do like a good tipple so being able to do this would help me feel better. I do also have my DS (who is 8 in January) so I will be watching him have a great time. Let us know what you decide. 

Simba - I was the same, legs waxed, eyebrows waxed and tinted and some microdermabrasion haha. Yes I went for the two and glad I did now. What will be will be. Getting my hair done next weekend and my nails next week (although nails aren't so much of a treat as I have them infilled every fortnight - nail biter!). Enjoy your chop  

Have any of us girls come across Epsom Salts before? I had heard of them but never really known about them. A friend recommended bathing in them a couple of times a week during this 2ww and in general. So I bought a bag from Boots today and had a bath earlier (not very hot obviously). Had a quick google and many posts about them helping fertility (along with loads of other health benefits)! Can't hurt. Had a glass of water once I came out too. Google it! 

xxx


----------



## emmah6981

simba32 said:


> list of Nov/Dec FET's: here come our Christmas bundles!
> 
> Jax: ET: 24 Nov. OTD: 7 Dec: BFP!
> Flossy: ET: 26 Nov. OTD: 7 Dec. BFP!
> Emmah: OTD: 11 Dec. BFN
> Puffinpie: ET: 2 Dec OTD: 16 Dec. BFP!
> Laura33: ET: 3 Dec OTD: 15 Dec BFP!
> ENH: ET 4 Dec OTD: 15 Dec
> Ellekay: ET 8 Dec OTD: 19 Dec
> Rachy: ET: 8 Dec OTD: 18 Dec
> Sunshine: ET 10 Dec
> HopefulPolly:ET 10 dec
> Raina: Est ET: 14 Dec
> Marylou: Est ET: 14 Dec
> Simba: ET: 15 Dec OTD: 30 Dec
> Claire35: Est ET: 15 Dec OTD: 23 Dec
> JV: Est ET: 16 Dec
> Wonderwall: est ET: 22 Dec
> Cambo: Est ET: 28 Dec


Simba my ET was 27th Nov x


----------



## Claire35

So sorry you got a bfn Emma, is private treatment something you could consider? 

3 days to go now Simba till transfer! I think the cyclogest is starting to make me a bit emotional, only started to notice it yesterday, other than that no side effects from it so far. 

Toya if I were you I would wait until after Christmas, my otd is 23rd. It will be good to know one way or another before all the festivities. It will put a  dampener on things if it is a bfn but at least I will know one way or another and if it isnt good news then I will be able to drown my sorrows!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

HopefulPolly that's fabulous!  Sounds like it went brilliant you have some great embies there and one hatching. How exciting!  Good luck for otd!  

Emma so sorry to hear about your bfn. Good luck going forward wish you all the very best xx 

Lots of transfer dates coming up. Want to wish you all so much luck!  Lots of frosties snuggling in! 

I'm going to stay off the forums a wee bit and try and not obsess over every little thing. But I'll be thinking of each and every one of you and will be checking back to see how everyone got on. 

Simba for the front page my otd is Christmas eve! x  

Good luck ladies


----------



## camborambo

Emmah - Sorry to hear of your BFN.  Take care!   

Toyajane - It's really up to you cos everyone's different. For me, I would want to know before Xmas so I can avoid drinking etc if it's a BFP. I'm not doing much for xmas this year as I'm trying to stay healthy and zen for my ET on 29/12. So, no booze!  Try not to dwell on it too much! Good luck to you & let us know whatever you do.  

Welcome Raechi! Sounds like it could be implantation cramps. Don't give up hope! Try keep yourself busy and get your mind off things. State of mind is really important so relax and put some comedy on.xx

Finally got my AF this morning on the same day I went in for a blood test and ultrasound. Hormone levels were fine so I guess the Suprecur is suppressing as it should?  Lining has shed and I'm now 3.9mm, which dr says is great. Will be continuing with the nasal spray and starting Estrofem tomorrow until 24/12. Going in for a checkup to see how lining is on Xmas eve and then will start with Progesterone pessaries until ET on 29/12. Found out my 5 Frosties are in 2 straws and we'll thaw 2 first and observe them for 24 hours to see how they do. Did anyone have to wait too? Or did you transfer shortly after thawing? Another hurdle to worry over! Hope my Frosties survive! Sorry for rant! 😔


----------



## simba32

Hi cambo- great news on af finally showing! You are now in the game!! I've not heard of thawing and watching but clinics do seem to vary. Mine thaw one in the day only...

Good call sunshine - get off this for a while and try to relax! xx


----------



## camborambo

Yeah *Simba*It's put my mind at ease anyway. For now.  It's interesting to learn of different protocols we're all going through.

I've been reading that Red Raspberry Leaf Tea helps helps thicken and tone the uterus. Has it helped anyone here? Think I will start drinking after AF and before ET.


----------



## Jax83

Cambo - be careful with raspberry tea as I read it can make your uterus contract so isn't good at certain times of treatment x


----------



## Babies for all

Emmah I am so sorry for your BFN.. One always tries to prepares it's mind but it still hurts.. My advice would be to take take a break during these holidays,and then come up with a plan.. Lots of hugs ur way.

Hopeful prolly congrats on ybeing PUPO and sounds like you had some good ones transferred. All the best!i read somewhere that baths post transfer is not that great an idea just double check before taking too many of them..

Now for my cycle buddy simba ETday is getting nearer I am so excited and thinking of the worst case scenarios at the same time! 

Little update from my side: I got a call from clinic today, they told me the 5 successfully thawed embryos were doing well and dividing as should be (thank God for that) and since that was the case they would want to wait till 15/11 for a 5 day transfer. I am feeling greedy and hoping that after getting a great one transferred we would have have a few to refreeze as well   hoping for the best of best for myself and all of you!
Also the progesterone injections hurt so bad!  any advice to make it easy?


----------



## camborambo

*Jax* yeah i read that too. So i'll be cautious & shall drink it up to a few days before ET. 

*Babies for all*! Never had progesterones injections before so can't help there. Good luck with your frosties though! Hope they all do well!


----------



## simba32

Hi babies! Yes, et getting closer! Just had a full body massage in an attempt to chill out! Lol. Finding it hard to stay positive this round - need to snap out of it! I take the progesterone injections and really don't find them bad at all- I ice the area loads before and DH pinches the skins- I barely feel them... I also massage area after too! Give that a go maybe? xx


----------



## Jax83

Babies for all - I'm hating the progesterone injections - my bum hurts and is bruised and lumpy where I've done them. I also must have hit a nerve as I have a patch of numbness on my leg. It's a strange feeling to be hoping that I'll have to do them for another 6-7 weeks though! x


----------



## Babies for all

Simba it's not the needle or the injecting part that hurts ( my husbands a doctor and he gives the best shots!) but it starts to hurt a few minutes later and the pain gets worse overnight.

Jax I hear you! Even though it's painful it still hope I need to use them for 12 weeks!i tried ibuprofen last night and it really helped.


----------



## Claire35

Simba and babies for all I'm feeling exactly the same, my head is just filled with constant different scenarios.  One minute I'm positive itll work the next I'm worrying they won't survive the thaw or it just won't work. It feels like there's much more pressure with this transfer than the others as before we had the money and other frozen embryos left now we just have these 3 and no chance of ever affording to do another full round of ivf. I have no hope of falling pregnant naturally either so it's a hard place to be right now.


----------



## Toyajane22

Thank you everyone for your replies, I have obviously thought about nothing else for the past few days and have decided to just go for it! So my transfer will be Wednesday 16th 😃 We only have two Frosties and we re just doing one back at a time. I m doing a natural cycle so not drugs at all! It feels so strange as I feel like I should be having something. Is anyone else doing a natural cycle and/ or transfer this week? Xx


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi ladies, thanks for all the advice, sorry again for disappearing...we're now 10 minutes away from the clinic yay!! Had another scan on Saturday (2 extra days of Estradiol) and the lining was 8.6mm (woohoo), starting Progesterone tonight. Oh and antibiotics too for 4 days +carrying on with estradiol (both orally and vaginally). It's been insanely stressful but I've managed to (surprisingly) keep my cool. The cramps were so bad the other night my boyfriend almost took me to the emergency but instead I rang the on call pharmacist (great to have) and he said it can happen with high levels of estrogen in your body...So took 1000mg ibuprofen and sometimes late at night the pain just went away. ET scheduled for 18th now.

*Simba* my cycle is sort of medicated but w a lot less drugs then most other ladies, only estradiol, antibiotics and progesterone in oil (which like you I don't really mind). Hope the massage helped a bit? Your ET is getting closer yikes! only one more sleep 

*babies for all* if it hurts or burns afterwards I was told to try holding the glass vial in my hand for a minute or so prior to withdrawing into injection. This is apparently meant to slightly warm up the oil and lessen the burning sensation afterwards. good luck oh also Im sure you know this already... upon pushing the needle in, withdraw slightly to see of there's any blood and only if none then proceed. I imagine this is where bruising happens? here's the video our pharmacy provides http://www.freedommedteach.com/eng/videos.html?play=progesterone_in_oil

*Sunshine* and clouds and *hopefulpolly* Congrats on being PUPO!!! Loving the idea of PUPOmoon 

*Emmah* so sorry about your BFN and like other already said this is the time to look after yourself 

*Toyajane* I too feel am not too worried about xmas celebrations, I did all the shopping, the house is decorated, my OH will be doing all the muscle work in the kitchen (if not all of it) and we'll have a super quiet couple of weeks. In my opinion totally worth it...Then if, hopefully not but if it turns out its BFN we'll be having a super boozy new years eve 

sh**t just reread all the posts again - is chamomile tea bad for us? I've been drinking at least 3 cups every day!

*Raina* good luck tomorrow!!! let us know how you get on xx


----------



## simba32

Hi all

Super quick one from me as at work but I'm day 5 taking progesterone and am having a LOT of cm... Is this normal?? 

X


----------



## ElleKay

Hello all....just having a catch up read....

Well, I'm 5 days away from my OTD and must say that every day is so different for me....one day I'm so positive and convinced it's worked, the next I'm adamant it's not.

Can't say I've had any kind of 'feelings' to convince me anything is happening either way really. My boobs have started to get full and sore but that happens most month's for me with AF anyway so doesn't mean anything. I'm going to have to stop googling as I'm driving myself batty!

*Simba*, I've had quite a lot of CM over my whole cycle, and yes, think it's normal.

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## NatNat1987

Quick post as I'm on my phone...Looks like it's a chemical for me, been having bfps on tests for 2 days and this morning they are considerably lighter, my otd is tomorrow so will retest but I think I'm out so frustrating!! Xx


----------



## Claire35

simba32 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Super quick one from me as at work but I'm day 5 taking progesterone and am having a LOT of cm... Is this normal??
> 
> X


I think it's normal Simba I've noticed an increase too and my boobs have become tender and bigger I'm sure. Clinic called this morning just to run through tomorrow all being well they said transfer will be around 11:30am. I feel sick with nerves, at the time our blasts were frozen they used a slow freezing technique meaning that the thaw success rate is only 50%. Our previous fet's we had 2 out of 4 survive and then the 2nd cycle only 1 out of 4. Hoping and praying they make it.


----------



## Laura33

Hi again all. Looks like my BFP might be taking a turn for the worst. Been cramping REALLY badly all day and bleeding a bit. Shouldn't be implantation bleeding if I've already been getting BFP for the last 6 days? 
ENH I'm so sorry to hear your update too. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow. Best of luck to all those having transfers or preg tests today/tomorrow xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening ladies

A few posts to reply to but I'm quickly on my phone to wish Simba good luck for ET tomorrow. I am out this evening for my cousin's birthday so knew I wouldn't get on here later. Will post personals tomorrow. Xx


----------



## simba32

ENH and laura... Oh no! I guess neither of you can be sure yet, so don't loose all hope yet! Sending you positive vibes!! xx


----------



## puffinpie

So tomorrow is the last day of my 2ww but pregnancy was confirmed over a week ago with Frer's and digital tests, plus 3 HCG bloods.
We are at over 4000 now.
Ours was a 2 embryo, de fet .
I just wanted to wish everyone the best and sprinkle some sticky baby dust on you all.
Congratulations to those who also have BFP's and lots of love to those who were not successful this time.
Good luck to everyone who is still going through their FET cycle.
I'm beyond exhausted and excited by our wonderful gift.
Thankful doesn't even come close to describing how I feel .
Our donors are anonymous, so we can't say thanks but I will always have them in my heart.
Such an amazing gift to give another person.
Good luck ladies ( and gents ) xxx


----------



## simba32

Hi all

finally some time for some personals...

*Puffin* - good good luck, wishing you a h&h 9 months! enjoy and savour it all! was it 2 embryos you put back? wasn't sure. either way - congratulations! x

*Polly* - thanks for the thoughts - am going in at 1.30pm so just hope it thaws nicely and i don't have to wait to long with a full bladder like last time! how are you getting on?

*Laura* - have you called your clinic? i would - get in there and get a blood test/scan done to see whats what. I've read so much about bleeding and things being ok.. is it dark or bright?

*Claire* - my ET buddy!! i hear ya with the nerves - but we need to stay positive and keep telling ourselves this is the happy end of this IVF journey and its started tomorrow when they get us pregnant! YAY! let us know how you get on and fingers crossed for a good thaw.

*ElleKay* - yes, the 2ww is mighty hard! well done on not testing early - hats off to you!

*marylou* - how did you get on in the end? feeling better/less crampy?

*Toyajane* - do you know when your ET will be now then? exciting you have decided to go for it!

*Raina* - did you have ET today? how did it go?

*camborambo* - what drugs you on now? DR?

sorry to anyone else i might have missed, but hope you all had lovely Mondays xx


----------



## Laura33

I did call my clinic but they wouldn't see me till my official test day which is tomorrow. I have to ring them with tomorrow's hpt result and then go for a blood test to check hcg/progesterone and go from there. Fingers crossed! 
Claire and Simba all the best for ET. Baby dust to all xx


----------



## camborambo

Congratulations *Puffin*! That's wonderful news to hear!! 

*Simba* I'm on Estrogen (estrofem) tablets and the Suprecur Nasal spral atm. Taking Estrogen tablets twice a day for next 2 days, then 3 times a day from 17th to 24th. Hopefully this will help grow and keep my lining thick.  What's DR mean?

Good luck to *Simba* and *Claire* for your ET! Hope everything goes well! x


----------



## NatNat1987

Laura- good luck for for today hope your bloods come back ok x 

Good luck to those having transfer/tests today xx

Afm- line barley visible today so looks like it will be a chemical, have a phone consultation with my clinic today. Xx


----------



## simba32

ENH - oh no! thats crap! let us know how you get on with phone consultation later - hopefully you can go in for bloods? 

Laura - let us know how you get on.

Cambo - DR is down regulation - where they make your overies quiet.. 

afm - I'm off to acupuncture now! x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Just popping on to wish simba and Claire good luck for your transfer days. 

Also hoping for the best for you Laura and ENH  

Come on the frosties!


----------



## Claire35

Hi ladies, Thanks for the well wishes. Just back from clinic. Transfer is done, 2 out of 3 survived so we had 2 put back. Down to nature now.

Good luck Simba x


----------



## Laura33

Girls can anyone shed some light- my beta is 65 and my progesterone is 50. They said progesterone is within range but are starting me on the gestone jabs this afternoon just in case. Is that beta low? Cant help thinking it was probably higher two days ago before the bleeding. Going to clinic this afternoon so can finally speak to someone. Sorry for the me post. All the best everyone xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, a lot going on this week!

Laura - Sorry, I've never had a beta before so have no experience with results. Really hoping everything is alright with you and ENH.

Claire, Simba and Polly -  Well done on your transfers and congrats on being PUPO. Wishing you all a stress free 2ww.

Best of luck for those due ET, scans and testing thus week.

Cambo - Looks like you and I are the last ones on the thread to have ET. Don't know about you but feel a bit left behind from the others as the next few weeks seem forever away. I'm on my third day of tripling dose of estrogen. I have scan on Thursday to check lining us thick enough with the hope to transfer next Tuesday 22nd. I'm starting to get a bit tired now with all meds at full strength. Not thinking about the dreaded pessaries if all goes well. 

Something to make you all laugh, Eye of the Tiger song by Survivor came on the radio this morning whilst I was getting ready. It really picked me up so I danced around the bedroom getting ready to fight the fertility battle! The drugs have officially sent me delirious! Would highly recommend you all listen to it


----------



## Mary_Lou

puffinpie congrats!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Claire congrats on being PUPO!

Simba how did you get on?

Laura Good luck, lets us know how you get on this afternoon  

afm still taking progesterone, estradiol and antibiotics (nauseous most of the time  ET scheduled for 18th, fx little embies survive the thawing


----------



## Babies for all

Hi ladies!

Wow this thread grows fast! 

Laura good luck with your tests!
Claire so happy u had two beautiful embies to transfer and I hope everything goes well with simba's transfer!

Puffin pie many many congrats to you!
A little update from me.. I had one 5 day blastocyst implanted today. Didn't have any leftovers however I found the whole experience very exciting and I hope it was a beginning of a memorable journey.

Prayers for all!


----------



## simba32

Hi all!

Laura- I'm not sure about beta but good they are upping your progesterone! Your not out of the game yet! What did the clinic say? 

Well done Claire and babies! My ET buddies!! Pupomoon here we come!! 

ENH- any updates? 

Wonderwall- lol... Ill give the bedroom dancing a try tomorrow! Sorry your feeling left behind, your not in our book! 

AFm: All done! Feeling good, had the top consultant do it, 5 day blast thawed perfectly! Now in bed with feet up watching comedy!  X


----------



## Laura33

Good luck Claire, babies and simba. Congrats on being PUPO! 

Our nurse confirmed my beta is very low. Not holding out much hope for this one as still bleeding and cramping too much. Going back on thurs to see if hcg doubles. Is anyone else on the gestone injections they look a little scary and I have my first tonight!


----------



## simba32

Oh no laura! 
Ice the area a lot- they look a lot worse than they are! Massage area after too, and better to do in morning...you will be fine! X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening Ladies

Simba - glad to read all went well 

Congrats on being in your PUPOmoon Simba, Claire and Babies for All! 

Mary Lou - sorry to see you are feeling sicky, have you tried ginger biscuits? 3 days till transfer, you're nearly there!

Laura - you must be going mad. Keep us updated on Thursday. 

Afm, I caved and POAS. An immediate BFP and not a squinter! There clear as day !!! Naughty testing so early 5dp5dt. It's darker than my chemical pregnancy tests so that's hopefully a good sign. Praying it/they(!) stick! OTD 22nd Dec Xx

Sorry for anyone I missed, typing on phone which I find a pain!


----------



## Who knew

Knock knock...

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is well. Is there any room left for a lilun?! 

I'm an old FF member who left a while back (as is generally the case for those lucky LTTTC'ers...) and in my feeblemindedness I've forgotten my log in details ... Anywho, brief history - not preventing for 2yrs, actively ttc - 4. Tubal - double whammy (yay me!) After an unsuccessful Clomid cycle I had a fresh IVF and a medicated fet IVF cycle, again - unsuccessful, the latter sadly a chemical.

Just about to start a natural fet cycle, against the recommendation of my Dr which I wasn't best pleased about as I ov regularly (and strongly) and have regular cycles so I just really wanted to give my body a break and try another option. ET is tomorrow and I'll have two 5day embies tx provided all goes to plan. The number to tx is something I've seen mentioned earlier and have toiled over too as there is so much uncertainty as to whether more will better your chances or not... Digressing...

I've joined FF specifically for this group as I was really warmed by the positive stories and bolstered by the steely resolve of the not-so-positive, so, I'm at the point where I need some of that good energy! I've been really relaxed this whole cycle...well, I say relaxed - I've just not made it the focus of attn/convos etc. It's been so lovely to not have to self-inject every day and freak out about every detail but I feel like I've had it too easy and if I'm too relaxed it means I don't want it enough and therefore, it obviously won't happen (such is my shaky logic!). So that's my...correction (remembering my dear fella is part of this fun!)...our story  hopefully I can join you all for some added support during the dreaded 2ww and thereafter.

Warmest congrats to those with BFPs so far and here's hoping the rest of us aren't too far behind!


----------



## Mary_Lou

congrats on being PUPO babies for all and simba! take it easy now ladies best of luck!

Polly huge congrats girl!!! and so early, thats amazing, wishing you happy and healthy 9 months!! ...it could be twins to be so strong at 5dp5dt! p.s. am snacking on ginger right now (the japanese, marinated kind..)

Welcome who knew and good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations Polly        well done my cycle buddy   

Good luck Who Knew


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning Ladies

Welcome WhoKnew; annoying forgetting log in details! Welcome back and good luck for ET today! Let us know when your PUPO x 

Thank you so much Mary Lou and Sunshine. I'm still very apprehensive about it getting lighter. Won't retest until Friday as don't they say it can take 24-72hrs for HCG to double so line wouldn't get darker anyway. I did however take a clearblue digi this morning and says Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Never got a positive on a digi last time. Holding back any emotion yet until that beta is confirmed with a good number   

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Claire35

Congratulations Polly 

Laura sorry about your low beta 

Babies for all and Simba congrats on being pupo  

Welcome who knew. 

Afm Can't help but feel negative that it hasn't worked as I'm not feeling anything. Which is ridiculous I know.


----------



## simba32

morning all - I'm working from home till christmas so cosy in my tracksuit (not that its cold at all outside - weird weather eh!)

*Claire* - your not going to feel anything!!  don't panic yet, but know the feeling of self preservation! hope your day gets better...

welcome *who knew* - good good luck today - fx for things to go super smoothly - let us know how you get on when you are on your pupomoon! lol..

*Polly* - what the hell!? 5 dp5dt?? thats AMAZING!!  when can you get your clinic to confirm it?

*Laura* - how did you get on with the injection? this morning mine hurt so bad DH had to stop and change sides - think he must have hits nerve as its still sore now! yuk. are you still bleeding or has it got better?

*ENH* - whats the latest with you? are you ok?? hugs x

*babiesforall* - how you getting on today my ET buddy?

afm - i woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep for ages - think it might be the steroids, so feeling a bit tired but generally positive and keep visualising my little embie burrowing in!


----------



## HopefulPolly

Claire35 - Don't count yourself out. Apart from a few dull stabbing pains, lasting seconds I've not had any other symptoms I can recall. Like with my DS, my only noticeable thing was that my boobs never got sore which I thought they would; it's happened this time so far as well.

Simba - Enjoy working from home  You're right, it is strangely warm for this time of year. I could work from home but have decided to go into office as motivates me more and makes the day go quicker I find - which I need at the moment! I'll close the office Tuesday next week though until the 4th Jan, can't wait! Clinic advised me to go back Tuesday next week (22nd) for bloods. I was tempted to call and ask to go Monday but no point really as quite busy that day. Will try and post a pic, not done it on here before. xx

EDITED: OMG sorry, didn't realise picture would be so big so i have removed it lol x


----------



## simba32

haha - *GIANT* photos! no denying your line though! great stuff! x


----------



## HopefulPolly

I've just removed it Simba! Rather large haha!! x


----------



## simba32

no - leave it!! its such a happy photo! ;-)


----------



## HopefulPolly

Haha, is this any smaller?!


----------



## simba32

YES! ;-)


----------



## Babies for all

Wow hopeful prolly that was super fast!! Many many congrats wishing you happiness for the whole 9 months!!

Just curious were u having a lot of symptoms that's why u decided to check early or just impatience made u 

Sumbal and Claire I am feeling ok maybe a little more crampy.. Not sure what to make of that..

Welcome who knew!

Laura I am sorry about ur beta results..

Any tips on the 2ww so far I have resolved to only check on my oTD which is the 29th of Dec let's see if I make it!


----------



## simba32

Hi *Babiesfor* all - I've asked DH to hide all my pregnant tests in the hope that i can hold ut until I go for bloods on the 29th.. seems SO SO long away! ;-)


----------



## HopefulPolly

Phew lol. 

Babies for All - Was just saying to Claire above. With my chemical in Sept, my boobs were sore, I kept getting chills. With my DS, nearly 9yrs ago the main thing I remembered was that my boobs were not sore and usually before AF they were. They are not sore at all at the mo. This time, I've definitely had quick stabby pains above my pubic bone from 2dpt. I suppose other signs but you put them down to the drugs are since transfer, (especially 3dpt) my mood was vile, so irritable and short tempered. I did have vivid dreams 2dpt and 3dpt. Oh and weeing once in the night a few times. xx


----------



## Claire35

Great line Polly


----------



## Laura33

Hey all,
My jab wasn't too bad last night my other half did really well. It streamed with blood afterwards tho which was a little bit scary. Have you had it bleed simba? Having a long day in-between beta results trying to think of other things and failing lol. Im still bleeding more like AF today so I guess thats that. My FRER this morning was the darkest its ever been but maybe its just not started to leave my system yet. All a bit confusing this pregnancy stuff!


----------



## simba32

oh no to the bleeding Laura - all very confusing!!

yes, somethings i bleed too - are you on any blood thinners cos they make you bleed more.. well done though! x


----------



## Who knew

Thanks for the warm welcome 

All done at longlast! I had 2 hatching blasts tx one 4AB, one 4BB...then worked from home for the rest of the afternoon. I say 'worked' I googled 5day blasts timelines for implantation and read all the success stories lol. Ill be taking cyclogest supps from now until OTD - 27th

Simba - I had to Google 'pupo' and the first result was from the urban dictionary as 'Pussy Potential' lol I thought surely no?! Got there in the end! Isn't it so weird walking out knowing you are pregnant? Congrats to you and babiesforall for survivg this far! Fingers crossed for us all  

Polly - warmest congrats to you  that's amazing news and no one can take that line away from you - no one damn it!! How exciting, its the worst and best thing about December transfers - it can either be your best Christmas present or a good excuse to crack out the rum you've stowed away


----------



## simba32

Congrats *Whoknew*!! and yes lol to your pupo googling! so much jargon in this world and on this site! keep those feet warm! x

*JV* - did you also have ET today? x

*ENH* - whats happening? are you ok? *Laura* too? x


----------



## HopefulPolly

WhoKnew - those sound lovely blastos you've had put back. Congrats on your PUPO! Lol to Urban Dictionary!! Thank you very much for your wishes also x

Laura - sorry to read bleeding not stopped. Confusing with your FRER though! As for bleeding with injection, I rarely did bleed but if I did I noticed it was if I injected quite soon after hopping out the shower. Update us tomorrow when you can. Thinking of you x


----------



## JVJM

Hi all! Yes, Simba I am officially PUPO!! Had transfer today (wed) and am now trying not to over analyze everything. I had to stop myself googling frozen blast pics b/c I'm worried about their quality. Mine had just thawed so hadn't been sitting there a while and were 90% and 80% expanded. We ended up transferring three     based on their recs even though I was very clear I didn't want multiples. It's out of my hands now and they had good reasoning to just trying to trust it all     
How are you doing? I'm telling everyone I need comedy and to laugh too! When is your test date?



Laura, I normally bleed after injection too. I just hold a tissue on it and massage the area. Then I do some weird leg lifts or squats to activate the muscle and help it along followed by heating pad for at least 5 mins. This has really helped and *touch wood* no lumps yet. What kind of progesterone in oil did they give you? I searched for gestone last week and everywhere was out including Boots who couldn't even order it! Just wondering what the alternative is b/c I'll need to find one. I hope you get some answers soon as I know the waiting to know is so hard.


Polly congrats     great news you must be thrilled!! And so early too. Lucky!!




Who knew, I really wanted to do a natural too but as our clinic is abroad couldn't do it. Good for you on insisting! Congrats on being PUPO and here's hoping our 2ww flies by! 


Babies for all, how are you feeling?


Puffin, great beta!! When is your scan? 


Wonderwall, not long to go now. Have you had lining check? 


To anyone else I missed- apologies! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## simba32

Great news JV! 3 transferred too! Fingers crossed for at least 1 sticky bean!! Have you triedAlcura for your Gestone? I do know that prontogest is another make of progesterone too in case! Good luck! 
My OTD is 29th, you? 

Whet us your abroad clininc, I've forgotten.,,X


----------



## camborambo

Just trying to catch up with posts I've missed and I'm so happy to see another BFP! 
Congratulations *Hopeful Polly*! That was quick! Your HCG must be high! I agree with Simba that it's a happy photo!

Welcome *WhoKnew*!

*JVJM & WhoKnew*Congratulations on both being officially PUPO! Can't wait when it's my turn!

*Simba* How are you feeling? You're due for beta on the same day I'm having ET.

*Wonderwall* Yeah, we're the last ones to have ET! I'm exactly a week after yours. Doctor told me it's likely to be on the 29th and yeah I'm feeling left behind too! I'll have scan next Thurs, on Xmas eve to check lining too. Just started my 1st day of triple doses of estrogen. Oh, is tiredness a side effect? No wonder I've been lacking in energy lately! Pessaries aren't that bad. Just messy.


----------



## Laura33

And the saga continues.... my hcg only went up to 80 from 65 so they want me to continue on the meds and test again Monday. Bit of a nightmare. Does anyone have any experience with hcg not rising? Worried about ectopic. I think im on progestone injections jvjm as gestone seems to have changed its name apparently. Nurse just said new branding.


----------



## Laura33

Sorry prescription just says 'progesterone injections 50mg'.


----------



## simba32

Oh laura - what a saga... I've no idea as sadly only ever had ectopics, but pleased they haven't ruled you out. waiting till Monday is going to be a killer for you - can't they re-test again on Sat? I'm so sorry this isn't seamless and easy for you.. HUGS xx

MODIFY: just checked my last ectopic and it went from 66 to 848 in 5 days. not that that helps. x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Camborambo - thank you. I'm still nervous from the chemical last time so will retest tomorrow to compare if lines getting darker! Have been feeling sicky today which is ridiculous considering dpt. Eaten and feel better now. Keep us updated on your scan next week. 

Laura33 -argh how frustrating for you! I've no experience to provide I'm afraid. Do you really have to wait till Monday? Are they open at weekends? My clinic shuts at weekend but I know some don't. Xx


----------



## Claire35

Laura so sorry you are still going through this and no close to any answers. The only time I have had slow rising hcg is when I had my ectopic pregnancy, I also had bleeding/dark brown discharge from the day af would have been due but it never developed into a proper period and I had bad cramps too. Hopefully they will be keeping a close eye on things for you.


----------



## Laura33

Claire that sounds very like what i'm experiencing. Hoping it will be ok to wait until Monday? Weird as the pain has changed and is now giving me an upset stomach. Thanks for all your messages and advice xx


----------



## Babies for all

Laura all my prayers are with you hope everything works out for u!

Hopeful polly I have a great feeling about your resultsfx 

JVXM wow 3 blasts?! That's great! Just curious how did ur clinic allow you to put back 3, mine was pretty adamant about 1..

Simba and Claire how's the second day coming along?

Afm.. Nothing new to add except that my DH gave me the best advice today.. He told me the best and only thing in ur hands is to stay positive  he's so right! So I booked myself a massage and pedi this evening..  trying not to symptom spot.. Taking one day at a time.. 

Take care all u lovely ladies!


----------



## Claire35

I think you should be okay, but if you get any pains in your side or you start feeling really unwell then I would go to a&e to be on the safe side.


----------



## Claire35

Babies for all said:


> Simba and Claire how's the second day coming along?


Nothing to report really, though desperately looking for signs of anything.


----------



## simba32

hey *Babies* and *Claire* - I've just had a nap! suddenly feeling tired... am trying not to symptom spot but i am more aware of uterus - whether its in the mind who knows!? am off to acupuncture this eve for a relax.. staying positive and imagining my new baby forming!! 

*laura* - yes if you get any pains go to A&E.. also see if they can scan you again 2moror to check for ectopic?? x


----------



## JVJM

simba32 said:


> Great news JV! 3 transferred too! Fingers crossed for at least 1 sticky bean!! Have you triedAlcura for your Gestone? I do know that prontogest is another make of progesterone too in case! Good luck!
> My OTD is 29th, you?
> 
> Whet us your abroad clininc, I've forgotten.,,X


thanks for the alternative- I'll have a look for that one. I tried a few online and most high st with no luck. One place had 3 vials, but that won't really do.
My otd is 26th if I can find somewhere open. I could then do repeat on 28 before my dr appt that afternoon. My clinic is in Connecticut so we had a beautiful drive yesterday through lots of hilly tree lined highways. Are you going to test before beta?


----------



## JVJM

Laura, I'm so sorry. The only time I had slow rising they were concerned about ectopic but thankfully it wasn't. They should be able to scan your tubes and tell. I personally would go to one of the EPUs if I were you. Does your local have one? They don't need appts or referrals just tell them you have slow rising betas and need a scan as worried it's ectopic. Praying that it isn't for you as that is one of my fears      


Babies for all, my blasts were day 6s so not as good quality as day 5 (slower growers). One was also really old so didn't use vitrification so those don't normally survive. We did embryo adoption this time due to lots of issues so they aren't our genetics. When we did IVF with our own, we were allowed to transfer two at the Lister and only one implanted. I don't want multiples and if they were great looking day 5 blasts which were hatching, I would have done 1 or 2 max as I think that is the safer option. I took some convincing to do 3 and only when I was told about the older ones status did I agree to go for 3. 


Camborambo, it's great your clinic is open then. Hoping all goes well during this time of prep- just think unlike us at least you can have one sneaky cocktail!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, I had my last scan this morning and lining is at 9mm so all good for ET next Tuesday 22nd as predicted, woo hoo! Embryologist will call day before to discuss the thawing. Fingers crossed for a positive thaw for our precious single blastocyst. 

Cambo - The closer I'm getting the closer you are too! You're very lucky your clinic isn't shut until the new year like mine.

Congrats to Polly on you BFP! I'm thinking twins with such a strong line so early. So pleased for you 

Laura - Really thinking of you at the moment. Hope you keep ok and look after yourself.

Hope everyone else is all ok and keeping sane in the 2ww. Definitely up for babies for all's advice of staying positive and having lots of pampering. We more than deserve it ladies x


----------



## simba32

Great news wonderwall! Et is in sight! 

Laura- I second JV's advice and we if you an get to an epu tomorrow. There you could have another beta and a scan- although they couldn't see my ectopics in the tubes till 5.5 weeks and even then it was hard to spot- may help with your price of mind?! Where are you based? 

AFm- remaining positive, it's nice I'm not feeling all the side effects from drugs, last time my boobs were in agony and this time nothing! X


----------



## simba32

hi all

hows everyone getting on? 

Quick qu for anyone injecting Fragmin/clexane (blood thinner). i injected last night - all fine. now today the injection site is sore and bleeding - never had this before. Nurse said i just hit a vessel but its not pleasant - anyone?


Thanks

S x


----------



## Claire35

Sorry I can't answer your question Simba never had to use blood thinners. 

I'm swaying constantly between feeling positive and then negative. Nothing to report symptom wise which doesn't help.


----------



## simba32

Claire35 said:


> Sorry I can't answer your question Simba never had to use blood thinners.
> 
> I'm swaying constantly between feeling positive and then negative. Nothing to report symptom wise which doesn't help.


im also lacking in any meaningful symptoms.. slightly 'aware' of uterus and maybe feels a little heavy but thats probably my mind. mini heart palpitations too but think thats the drugs.. ugh x


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, quick update. Unfortunately my gorgeous little embaby tried but failed to stick around. I began getting positives at 6dp5dt but my tests began to fade until yesterday when I got a negative, beta hcg yesterday was a disappointing 7 😢


----------



## simba32

Hi Rachy- SO SO sorry to hear that. you must be gutted. Sending you hugs. hopefully you can get a new plan in place in the new year. xx


----------



## Claire35

So sorry Rachy


----------



## sunshine and clouds

So sorry to hear that rachy sounds like your wee embaby did it's best for you   good luck for the future x 

Ladies the 2ww is hell! I have a gut feeling we are bfn. Have tested at 7dp5dt and 8dp5dt and nothing. Also had a dream last night where I was looking after a beautiful precious tiny owl, caring for it, but then I dropped it and lost it and was distraught. Woke up in tears,  am pretty sure it simbalised our little frosty. Am convinced its over but taking the pessaries until Xmas eve as instructed xx 

Hope you are all surviving better than me. Looking forward to seeing your bfps


----------



## Laura33

I'm really sorry Rachy, big hugs to you. Sunshine you're not out yet. Wishing baby dust your way.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Laura. Did you manage to speak to your clinic about the hcg?  X


----------



## Laura33

No my clinic are quite stand-offish about the whole thing. Not doing anything till Monday. Had to see them to get more gestone today as I couldn't get it anywhere but they were still not offering anything else till Monday. Oh well! Just gonna rest up this weekend.


----------



## simba32

Sunshine! Hang in there- yes, the 2ww is horrendous... And it's hard not to think the worst but the reason we have test dates so far in to the future is because sometimes our embies need that little more time.. Hang in there! I think that at a min it would be 9dp5dt, but that's just me. I know it's so hard! Hugs X

Laura- guess not much you can do but remain positive and relax this weekend as you say X


----------



## Who knew

Hi all,

JVJM/Camboramba - You may be the last two but by no means least! You have the benefit of everyone else's stories to paw over and compare with your own and, notforgetting that extra time to prepare - small comfort maybe but it's something! Wish you both the best 

JVJM - Is there any particular reason your clinic doesn't offer natural cycles?
I'm actually quite annoyed about it as I was deterred from using the natural route on my first fet because I was told that it involved a lot of appointments to check my lining but I was given a bundle of OTs and told to call to confirm my surge and I was given my ET date - not so much of a hardship...

Laura - I'm sorry things don't seem to be going well and afraid I have no experience or your situation but I hope you are able to treat yourself silly this weekend and get a good resolution on Monday.

Claire - Have it all crossed for you 

Sunshine - Hopefully it was just a dream and not a prophecy - the mind does weird things to the best of us. Good luck to you.

Simba - Lovely to hear things are going well for you - apart from the injection site loveliness of course - ouch! It sounds like one of those annoying inevitabilities, but at least you'll know to avoid that spot going forward...

Rachy - So sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time. If you have the will and the means to continue I wish you all the best for the new year and hope you can drink to a new start and not in comiseration on Christmas.

Afm I'm 2dp5dt and not winning my 'no symptom spotting' promise. Apart from the twinges which, if I'm honest, could all occur on a usual cycle, I've had shortness of breath yesterday and today. It's not anything severe but to the point where if I am on the go I am finding it hard to finish a sentence. Doesn't feel like I'm coming down with anything so not sure. I've looked up and seems to be a side effect of OHSS but of course, I didn't have the trigger. It could also be from hcg but this seems really early. It could also have nothing to do with the IVF and I'm just dying which would be my luck all over! So just resting up on my rock n roll Friday night watching the Bourne identity and feeding the face!

I hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## camborambo

*JVJM & Wonderwall* I'm having my FET at a private hospital in Hong Kong and my dr is only off during bank holidays or own holidays. I think I could even do on Xmas eve (if it happened to land on that day), but pay a few hundred quid extra or something. 

*WhoKnew* Thank you! 
*Rachy* I'm so sorry to hear that! Take care, hun! 

Nothing new with me atm. Trying follow a yoga video for fertility everyday, soaking feet every night and staying in good health for the big day! I'm still on Suprecur and estrogen thrice a day.

Hope everyone is doing well! X


----------



## simba32

Morning all! 

Just about to pop for a walk on the Heath in this warm/windy day. How's everyone getting on?

Sunshine- hope you are feeling a bit more positive today? 

Whoknew- I've also been feeling short of breath - popped to shops yesterday and was stunned with how unfit I felt?! Will see how I go now on my walk. You had ohss a while ago so doubt it's that?! Maybe is a sign   Lol X


----------



## Claire35

Evening ladies, wow I am starting to drive myself mad thinking about things. Even my o/h is struggling to contain it.


----------



## simba32

Oh no Claire.... The swing between positive and negative feelings? It's so hard but remember it's still early days and your not out yet. Can u curl up and watch a film to distract yourself? it's way to early to test.... xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies. Hope you're doing well x

Laura hope you're getting a good rest and doing ok xx

Claire it is tough time seems to stand still for a week doesn't it x. Hope you managed to distract yourself 

Who knew and simba, strange about the shortness of breath!  It is a side effect of ohss I had it in our second cycle. But it was quite extreme I thought I was having an asthma attack and went to A&E and it turned out to be fluids from ohss. But no stims or trigger this cycle for you ladies. Hope you both feel better soon x 

Camborambo sounds like you are doing all the right things  

I am feeling less anxiety today thanks simba. Feeling more acceptance that I'm going to join that not so big club of women who have needed more than three cycles of ivf to get pg. It's gutting but we have to be strong and hubby is still up for continuing next year which I think I was worried about,  if he just said he'd had enough. 

Have a good feeling there will be a few more bfps on here very soon. Wishing you all good luck x


----------



## Claire35

Morning ladies , well I stupidly tested this morning with a FR and got a bfn. Trying to tell myself that it could still be to early to test but I've seen so many other people get bfp's at this point that it's hard not to think the worse.  I will probably test every day now until our blood test Wednesday.


----------



## simba32

Morning! 

Claire - personally I think is WAY to early so wouldn't worry about getting a bfn on 5dp5dt!! Really... I think polly was a one off, and maybe because she had 2 put back. Please don't loose hope!! You having your beta this Wed? Wow, my clininc sure do make me wait (beta following tues)...

Sunshine- pleased your feeling a little better, is it general that most women get lucky within 3 cycles? I didn't know that. Once I had one failed it's all turned to mush... Has your clinic done any testing yet to see why things aren't working? Your still not out of this one... Yet! xx

AFm - today I'm 5dp5dt: still no symptoms at all, boobs not sore at all!? Had some v v mild cramps and lower back ache yesterday eve but nothing real to report..I might go treat myself to a new handbag today! 😜 X


----------



## Claire35

Yeh beta on Wednesday for me, they count test date as 2 weeks from when the cyclogest is started. At least I will know one way or another before Christmas I guess. I feel like I can't fully get into the spirit of Christmas whilst we are in this limbo. 
Doing some Christmas visits to o/h's family today to give out presents so that will take my mind of it a bit for today at least.


----------



## simba32

Yeah, Christmas is kind of low key for us too... Guess there will be another next year! With a baby in tow! 😜😜


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning folks x

Claire sorry to hear about the bfn it is gutting. It's still very early days tho if you're only 5dp5dt there's every chance it could change   

Simba loving your positive attitude I think that alone deserves a handbag   nice to think of you with a little bub next Christmas 

From what I've seen on the forums many women get a bfp by the third cycle. Not everyone of course but lots. Our clinic hasn't done any testing it's NHS and they're not all that interested. We don't even get a beta or blood tests throughout to monitor levels etc. So in a way it will be good to go private and hopefully get some more detailed treatment and answers. We haven't had a single bfp from ivf (not even a chemical) so there must be something going on that could be investigated?  Am interested in the mitochondrial test which can identify the embryos likely to succeed as well, hopefully be more widely available next year x

Still bfn this morning. Tempted to stop the evil pessaries but will see it through. We're off to a Christmas concert today to get in the festive mood!  

Have a good Sunday x


----------



## Who knew

Morning ladies, 

Thanks sunshine - it was a little unnerving I have to say but hasn't persisted so I hope it's a random little symptom! Simba - I hope yours has passed too? Nothing like a bit of retail therapy  enjoy.

Sunshine if you don't mind me saying I would suggest you carry on with the prog until advised otherwise - that was my advice from the clinic even if I tested neg - I really hope the outlook changes for you.

Afm, I had a few bouts of non-stop pooling saliva yday as I did my Xmas shopping (started and finished shopping in one day - get in!). It was disgusting. I also had a few bouts of 'pre-nausea' if that makes sense??  Almost the pre-cursor to nausea without actually feeling like I was going to be sick. Finally I had a harrowing nightmare that I was raped on Friday night. It was awful and so vivid. I barely recall dreams at the best of times but I could provide an accurate statement to the dream police if needed - even down to the make and model of the getaway car - bizarre. So with these symptoms in mind I caved like the weakling I truly am and tested at 3am this morning. Light BFP.....oh ma gawddd. Feel sick with worry that this could be another chem. AF due on 23rd and OTD is 27th so I'm early at 4dp5dt - don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning Ladies

Sorry for being AWOL. I have attempted two posts this week but had to abandon them and not got round to trying again. Been non stop! Come on Christmas hurry up, looking forward to the break. 

I'm currently sat in hairdressers and typing on phone so apologies for missing anyone. I'm going to try and catch up with what I can before I get my foils taken out!

Quick AFM.. Took another test at home 3 days from last one, so 5dp5dt and 8dp8dt. The line couldn't have been any darker so the thought of twins is potentially realistic.. Would you agree?! I will probably do another test tomorrow am to check if got lighter as still scared of a chem. Blood test tues but really, unless they re-tested 3 days later to check HCG has doubled can the say it's worked?! 

Right.. Will post this quickly so I don't abandon another post and get disturbed.. Will start another one with personals now xxx


----------



## simba32

Hi whoknew! Amazing!! You guys and your early testing!! Lol. In Hong to try s d hold out till Boxing Day at least! DH is Adams t I do t rest- if he had his way we'd wait till beta! 

Whoknew- will u test again tomor to check or leave it? Sorry about your nightmare!!

Sunshine - i agree, I'd keep on your meds just incase xx

Hi pilly- no idea about twins but such a strong line so early it might be! Exciting!!xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Who Knew - Horrible dream but woohoo to a light BFP!! I had some bizarre dreams 2dp and 3dp transfer nothing since. I would say retest in 3 days to see if line darker (know exactly what you mean about chem) but I tested 5,6,7 & 8 dpt. Lol. I didn't yesterday or today. Fingers & legs tightly crossed for you! 

Sunshine - have a lovely time at Christmas concert. Pessaries are awful, husband has noted how angry and irritable I've been  I feel it too. Had a go at a man Next car park and sooo unlike me! What are they doing to us! I'm on crinone vaginal gel twice a day. Making me itchy now  clinic said I could use vagisil. How delightful! If they confirm my BFP I'm going to ask whether I can drop to one a day. My progesterone isn't low as far as I'm aware. A private clinic could be beneficial if necessary. Sorry to read a bfn this morning. Keep us posted though. You're not out yet.

Claire - very understandable being able to feel Christmassy whilst in limbo. Everything just seems on hold in life going through this. 

Post this now and start another.. I'm conscious of being called away and getting hair washed. Xxx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Claire - again, sorry I'm just working my way down the list. Try not to worry about seeing a BFN. As I just said to Sunshine. You are still not out, it is really early testing!! ((Hugs)) 

Simba, no sore boobs, mild cramps and lower back ache sounds similar to me. Hope you find a lovely handbag! Your in my thoughts, and well done for having the will power to not test lol! Wish you could pass some of that patience to me! 

Rachy28 - sorry to read your news. Look after yourself and have a large drink of something strong. Hope you have a lovely Christmas and can enjoy it. Xxx

Sorry for any previous posts I've missed, trying to read through latest ones. 

Everyone else, I'll keep scrolling back and looking out for your updates   xxx


----------



## Who knew

Ooo Polly that's great news!! Twins or one determined embie who has paid up deposit and one month's rent in advance and is now picking out wallpaper! All the best for your beta 

Simba - I don't know what's wrong with me! Yes, prob won't test now until the weekend *she says slyly sliding the 2nd test she promptly bought this morning under the settee* I have a problem. Another bfp but with a pink line test instead of the bluey from lastnite just to be sure  I'll just stew over my symptoms from now til then. Good luck for your beta! 

So are you going for a replacement work handbag or something outside your usual? I'm generally a buy cheap buy twice kind of person (ie £10 limit) but I might actually splash out for once and pick one up in the Selfridges sale.

Like your DH with your beta, my OH is reserving emotion until OTD - he's going to have a task keeping a lid on my crazy, bless the menfolk 

The dream was truly awful and random (I've heard of sex dreams as a symptom but this was taking the biscuit!) but I'll take it any day for a sticky 

I hope everyone else is doing well and rightfully resting up today x


----------



## Jax83

Just popping on to wish everyone good luck for testing over the next few days - I'm sure we have quite a few coming up! 

X


----------



## simba32

Realised I have to go to town for a follow up blood test tomor at clinic (something about low platelets?!) so will handbag shop then- seen one I like at And Other Stories so will just go for it! It's a total non necessity, but I'm a gal in need right now! 😀 

Finally put tree up with some super tacky lights (outside back window due to naughty kitten!), so that's as about as festive as I'm getting I think! 

How's the new hair polly?

Whoknew- maybe you can ask your clinic if you can use up the back? So so much nicer than front way?! That's my plan, or at least for the morning one. Yuk! 

Hope the carols were nice sunshine? How you feeling today? xx

AFm- feeling kinda spaced out and clumsy today- something ain't normal with me but it's prob the meds... Almost feeling sick but not. Odd. And tired. X


----------



## simba32

JV and Marilou?! Have you had ET?? How did it go? How many put back? When's your OTD?? xx


----------



## Claire35

Evening everyone, Well an afternoon of Christmas visits has kept my mind off of things. Feel quite crampy this evening and keep getting hot flushes. Also no appetite at all this evening cant face eating. Similar to AF symptoms, but I suppose could be medicine related also. 
Going to feel like a right wally saying this as I'm sure its just where Im trying to cling to hope but I feel like the bfn was wrong.


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies. So glad to see you're progressing with your cycles.  Sending hugs to those who've not been successful and fingers crossed to those of you who are still waiting.  

My cycle was delayed to jan and in the interim I've had a hysterscopy to remove a cyst and a endometrial biopsy.  All fine so I'm hoping to go ahead.  I am torn between natural and medicated cycle - I was originally down to do a natural cycle but has it gets closer I'm worried my body wil let me down eg lining won't be thick enough and we will end up cancelling.  Medicated seems a slightly better, more controlled way to do the FET - I'd welcome thoughts from those of you are/have recently cycled? My cycles are similar length 26-28 days and I do ovulate, although this also varies by a few days each month.  X


----------



## simba32

Yes Claire!! Keep that positive attitude going!!! 

Sapphire- pleased things are progressing! Sounds like you will be all set in the new year. On a medicated vs natural; I also would have preferred to do natural. But... My clinic reckoned there was around 5% better chance with medicated. They also don't thaw on a weekend so if I'd needed it it would have been tough on me- that was to much of a risk. They also said its a lot more trips to the clinic/ scans etc making sure things are ready. All that combined meant medicated just seemed A better shot - the drugs aside. What you thinking generally? xx


----------



## JVJM

simba32 said:


> JV and Marilou?! Have you had ET?? How did it go? How many put back? When's your OTD?? xx


mine is 26 Dec so won't get results until Mon 28th... AHH! I'm trying to be really good even though I have two boxes of tests. Christmas Eve is 8dp5dt but I don't know if I want to ruin Christmas with a bad result. They had just thawed my blasts when I arrived so they hadn't even fully expanded yet and I read FETs can take longer on tests so I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Claire35

6dp5dpt and bfn this morning again   Don't know what to think now. Maybe I'm just in denial because this is our last chance.


----------



## simba32

Morning all!

Claire - I still think this is way way early. Yes, some folks get a BFP early but a lot don't. Google some nice stories of people not getting a BFP after 9dp5dt! I really think there is hope! What are you doing today? Can you distract? 

JV- your PUPO!!! Whoop! Did you have 2 put back then? Is is bloods on 26th, results on 28th? Exciting times!

Laura - thinking of you today! Let us know how you get on X 

Whoknew- have you tested again? 😃 

I had some horrible vivid dreams last night?! 

X


----------



## Claire35

Good luck for today Laura, hope you get some kind of answers. 

Simba vivid dreams are a good sign. 

Last night I had really bad achy pains in the tops of my thighs was weird. Not much to distract me today, have my 2yr old to entertain but that doesnt stop me over thinking everything.


----------



## Laura33

So it appears my hcg is finally doubling as it should and they now think this is viable! What a roller coaster! Ive been booked in for a scan on the 12th Jan. That was unexpected. I was completely ready for the bad news today. Just going to take one day at a time.

Claire don't give up hope yet!


----------



## simba32

wowweee!!! thats awesome news Laura!! you must be so chuffed! did they scan for ectopic or just go on the bloods? nice work x


----------



## Who knew

Yaaaaay Laura!!! I'm made up for you, that's great news!! Comon hcg - continue up the hill!!

Simba - I've resisted the overwhelming urge and bypassed the pee pot this morning! I woke up three times last night sweating like a beast and I nearly threw up twice at work this morning so I think I'm still on cue! Have you tested, or will you pre 29th?

Oo well I'm now in the 'vivid dream is def a sign' camp! Hope they were of the nice variety 

Hi Sapphire  I'm currently doing a natural fet cycle. I suppose it depends on your specific situation - with mine I had tried a medicated fresh and a medicated fet so wanted to try a natural as I have regular cycles and ov normally (blocked tubes though so they don't get v.far!). But I have 3 embryos left so I knew I still had an option of going on to do (at least) another medicated after this one. I got a bfp but I've tested really early so still have the chance of this being a chem which I had with my last fet. Trying to be as unbiased as possible as I wouldn't want to sway you - like Simba asked, how do you and your OH feel? Best of luck for Jan whatever you decide 

Back to pretending I'm working for me - the 2ww is my most unproductive time!


----------



## Laura33

I'm just a bit in shock. Ive come to terms with the fact this isn't a successful bfp now so this is crazy. I'm going to ask to have another beta on weds to keep track of it. Not getting a scan just going on numbers till 12th Jan. I dont get how this can be viable when its so behing schedule. My beta should be in the thousands by now.


----------



## simba32

*Laura* - i bet your in shock! what was the beta now then? i have read that FETs can be much slower so maybe thats it?

*Whoknew* - totally agree - the 2ww (or ivf in general) isn't conducive to getting much work done! I've literally sent like 5 emails today and having a wave of tiredness/feeling off so going to watch some crap on telly for 30mins ;-) still not tested and DH really won't let me. i did say id like to test before the bloods on the 29th as i can't have a phone call decide my life/to much pressure so we settled on 26th for a test... saturday! not sure what I'm going to do if this hasn't worked, but mustn't think like that! ;-)

*claire* - please please don't give up yet! i was reading that hog only starts to enter blood on 6dp5dt which would be today for you right?! see -w ay to early! xx


----------



## Laura33

Betas so far:

12dp5dt 65
14dp5dt  80
18dp5dt 385

Still seriously low for this stage I reckon!


----------



## simba32

Laura - who knows!? maybe they are low, maybe they are not!? either way stay positive! ;-) xx


----------



## Claire35

simba32 said:


> *claire* - please please don't give up yet! i was reading that hog only starts to enter blood on 6dp5dt which would be today for you right?! see -w ay to early! xx


I hear what you're saying it's just we got a really strong + with Hannah on 7dp5dt so I kind of expected something to show by now if it had been successful.


----------



## HopefulPolly

Afternoon Ladies

Laura33 - That's great news your HCG has increased!  FC they continue to do so, you may just be one of those people with low HCG's! Let us know if you have another test Wednesday.

Claire - it was also mentioned below that apparently, bfp's can take longer in FET. I googled pictures of HPT's and many don't show until later.

WhoKnew - Yep, the 2ww is sooo not productive!! I've packed up my laptop from the office today at 11:30am and decided I'm not going back now until January 4th (my ds' birthday and day back at school)!

JVJM - Congrats on being PUPO, I get what you mean about testing Christmas Eve. I'm a fine one to say it but I would potentially wait until Boxing day. Even if was negative you probably still wouldn't drink as testing early.

Simba - have you had your blood test. Hair is fine thank you  Just a freshen up for Xmas so taken some length and thickness off. Also I have my mother's genes at at the ripe old age of 28 I have greys  haha. So I have micro highlights and some brown every 6 weeks to hide the roots!

Sapphire - I was more in favour of a natural but have had a medicated FET. It's not been bad. DR is a pain, I was injecting for what seemed forever. My clinic was busy so kept me DR for over 4 weeks until ready to scan and commence next pills. I was also concerned they were just doing it to suit their clinic times and not what was best for me so I called another clinic up. They said they were actually moving away from natural cycles to medicated (unless a patient was really adamant) as they were showing better internal success rates. This comforted me so I went with the medicated.

AFM.. will post an image link of my POAS if you girls don't mind. I'm feeling a bit more relieved. So picture is of my tests each 3 days apart 5, 8 and 11 (today). You can see each test line is darker so HCG obviously going in right direction. Massive relief to see this but I know still early days. My chemical in Sept has made me feel really vulnerable so this has given me some piece of mind. I had to Google what it meant if the test line was darker than the control line. Apparently it is because HCG is high so draws the colour from the control line?! This is what has happened on 11dp5dt's test. OTD tomorrow. Bloods at around 9am and I hope to have my phone call with HCG number by 12pm. 

Hope picture isn't too big again


----------



## simba32

those are some mighty fine lines Polly! x


----------



## Sapphire952

polly - great lines! Congrats  

Polly, Who Knew and Simba - thanks so much for sharing advice and own experiences.  Very helpful.  I spoke to clinic today to say I'd like to do a medicated rather than natural and they told me that they'd be happy for me to do medicated, but that they can't fit a nurse appointment to book this in until mid/late Jan. I think to be honest, they were making this up, as the nurses aren't that busy. I've told them that I will go with planned natural cycle as my AF is due on 7/1 and I'd miss the opportunity to cycle in Janurary if I wait.  I can't bare the thought of waiting any longer to have another chance. I hate the fact that the clinics have control like this.  Anyway, I will stop whinging - wishing you all the best of luck! Xx


----------



## flossybear

great BFP there polly


----------



## simba32

Morning all!

Sapphire- good call, I'd prob do the same rather than wait! Wishing you all the luck in the world!!

Polly- beta test today!! Let us know how you get on, twins?!

Claire- how you doing today? Hanging in there? 

Whoknew- how's the the testing going?

Marilou- are you ok? 

AFm- realised talking to an FF from a previous thread that the steroids I'm on can mask Preg symptoms! Maybe that's why I generally feel normal compared to last time? Now 7dp5dt and starting to go a little crazy but still trying to be positive! Arghh!!   X


----------



## Wonderwall35

Morning ladies!

Well, I currently have our precious single grade B blastocyst on board!!! It all happened very quickly. They rang at 8:20am with the good news that it had thawed well, left straight away to get there for 9am, ET at 9:30am, back home with feet up at 10am. So glad it all happened early to avoid the worry of waiting for the phone call. So I'm officially in pupomoon  OTD Monday 4th January.

Laura - So pleased that you've received some good news. Hope things progress well for you.

Polly - Great lines there, look forward to hearing your beta levels.

Simba - Hope you keep up with that positivity. The 2ww completely messes with your mind. I'm not far behind you now.

Hi to everyone else, thinking of you all. I find it amazing that whilst everyone else is stressing and running around like maniacs over Xmas, we're privately dealing with our own fertility treatments which put everything into perspective x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning ladies 

Thanks for your comments  Bloods done at 9:30, hoping I will have a call with results by 1pm. Will update you.

Sapphire - I know what you mean about the clinics control. I was very miffed with them with regards to my last cycle. We are private and I felt that they didn't offer what was statistically better for me and my circumstances but went with their own set protocol which I didn't feel was right. Hence why I called the other clinic I had also had a consultancy and blood work done at. Unfortunately we couldn't use them as DH needed SR and his BMI was too high for sedation there (they weren't hospital based). Fingers crossed for your January cycle. 

Simba - well done for keeping positive  I'm not on steroids but still have no symptoms. I am tired but the drugs can be blamed for that more than anything & we've also had a few late nights with visitors over the weekend etc. 

Wonderwall - Yay congrats on being PUPO! ET sounded nice and swift. Glad you weren't waiting around all day too. Mine was scheduled for 4:30pm but luckily I had a phone call at 9am to ask me to come in at 12noon. OTD is my son's 8th birthday  Good day to test for sure! 

Christmas is certainly upon us. I'm all done and wrapped. Pre-ordered Christmas food which we collect morning of 24th. Can't wait ! Xx


----------



## JVJM

so I may have poas even though it's about 5.5 days post transfer. There is a FAINT line....     this is a sticky baby and there is one getting snuggled in there. No where near as beautiful as Polly's but I'll take it at this point!! It's super early here so going to try and get some more sleep xx


ps Wonderwall congrats on being pupo!!


----------



## HopefulPolly

JVJM - Whispering congratulations and sending tonnes of sticky dust! 

Clinic just called. Said she lovely news, definitely pregnant and high result 1321 HCG. I'm so relieved I keep crying. Scan booked for 12th Jan to find out if 1 or 2.


----------



## simba32

OG - we are a lucky thread (long may it last!).

*Wonderwall* - CONGRATS on being in your pupomoon! whoop! and nice to have a swift ET and not much of a wait - YEAH!!

*Polly* - thats a super hcg number- well done you! you will certainly have a great christmas this year!

*JV* - cheeky! but excellent news too!!

I'm getting to a point where i now want to test too!!! but can't as a) don't have any tests and b) DH would kill me; but am getting scared that luck s running out and i'll have another BFN - not sure i can cope with this and my positivity is running low ladies. feeling a bit emotional today - nearly cried just watching strictly just now (am working hard as you can tell).. ugh - this wait is KILLING ME! sorry - rant over x


----------



## Claire35

Hi ladies, 

Congrats on being pupo wonderwall and early congratulations to you JVJM. Great news about your numbers Polly  

As for me another day another bfn. Bloods tomorrow at 9:30 and I am now 99.9% certain that it will confirm that this cycle hasn't worked. It's time to stop kidding myself and start to accept it now, I need to appreciate what we do have and get into the Christmas spirit. Funnily enough after my last test and me starting to think about the fact it hadn't happened all the 'symptoms' I thought I had just disappeared so it just shows how powerful the mind is.  It's a hard thing to get your head around accepting you won't be having any more children so I think I am going to go to my doctors and ask if it would be possible to have my remaining tube repaired ( it has been unblocked twice in the past and during my ultrasound for this fet the gynae found it had hydrosalphinx and is blocked again). Bit of a long shot but I have nothing to lose by asking/begging them.


----------



## simba32

*Claire* - I'm sorry - doesn't sounds 100% hopeful, but lets see what the bloods tomorrow come back with as madder things have happened in this crazy IVF world! such a hard hard journey and so unfair. HUGS xx


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi guys although I haven't posted I've been lurking around / laying low. Trying not to read too much into anything @ 4dp5dt. Just popped in to say congrats to all the ladies who already got their BFP - what a wonderfully positive thread! And good luck to everyone else xx

p.s. we had two put back and oTD is 28th


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening Ladies

Thank you Simba, Claire and Mary Lou. 

Mary Lou - pleased to read your are PUPO   Lots of positive vibes coming your way. 

Claire - Sorry you are not feeling too positive. Please update us when you can tomorrow after your bloods. Will be thinking of you and hope you have better news than what you believe. All here for you. xxx


----------



## Who knew

Hi all,

Lots been going on lately! Congrats Wonderwall and Mary Lou - are you both holding out to test (or hoping to)?!

JVJM - Amazing news on your hush hush bfp!!  I agree, Polly you've set the bar way too high on line strength! Darker than the control line?? I've never even heard of that before! Really happy for you Polly, It must be so overwhelming! Good for you on wrapping up work early - I finish tomorrow - wuhoo!

Fair play Claire, good to regroup and look onwards. I'm really hopeful that you're granted surgery - it wasn't even presented as an option for me. Like Wonderwall said, amongst all the hustle and bustle of Christmas, we're laying our feelings bare to eachother - surreal. Wishing you all the best.

Sapphire I hope all goes well with the natural. I bet we all empathise with you on the 'no control over anything' frustration Especially the possibility that your life changing, heartaching yearning is being rescheduled out of convenience. Stay positive, have it all crossed 

Simba, don't lose faith, you've kept it up all this time and it's your party, you cry if you want to! Good news on those pesky steroids... plus it's early and you know the spiel with every preg is different etc etc.. You have some will power woman, I'd promise my OH I wouldn't poas whilst in the very process of poas! I tested this morning but they are all quite faint...they are also different brands (Rookie mistake i.k) so I'm hoping this, coupled with the fact that I'm early, has more to do with it rather than the aternative! I have two more of today's test so will see how things shape up on alternate days from tomorrow. 

My appetite's increased two-fold as of yday but I'm eating to abate the nausea which is now more prevalent and I'm tired tired tired.  My nips, rather than the usual boobs are so sore (they have a red blush around them now - angry). Oh and I look and generally feel like hot crap on a stick. Apart from that I'm fab! Enjoying this feeling and hoping it lasts!


----------



## simba32

Good luck today Claire! Let us know how you get on!! Thinking of you! 

Whoknew- sound like your pregnant! Like you said- enjoy!!

JV- how you getting on? 

Marilou- congrats on being PUPO again! Let's hope your embies snuggle in!

Just waiting to have acupuncture- got here super early as the roads are empty! Trying to keep positive still but it's getting harder! Tmi- but got super gassy last night... Is it a sign?! 😜 Im starting to go mad! Lol. Bring on poas on Saturday....3more sleeps!  X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning Ladies

I have health anxieties, I don't mind admitting that, tried CBT. It's been manageable for a while and not too bad for a couple of months but still there. I'm a worrier and hypochondriac. I was hoping if I got a BFP I would just need to continue with the crinone gel and drop the progynova (HRT). Delivery of more of these drugs have arrived today and I need to take the crinone x2 a day still and also carry on with x3 progynova a day. The side effects leaflet of the progynova scares me senseless - is this just me!? I don't want to be taking this drug but calmed myself by thinking it would only be for about a month. I was getting worked up last night because I was getting stabbing pains in my heart but I've never had heartburn so took gaviscon and it did seem to help. Please don't write you think I should see a GP as that would freak me out lol. Sometimes if I read a symptom my brain can make seem like its happening. I thought I had a blot clot in my leg the other week and was up at 5am freaking out, shaving legs ready to take myself to the hospital   Suppose there is nothing you girls can really say but feels better writing it down. I didn't take the pill years ago anyway as I didn't like the idea of artificial hormones controlling my body and now I am pumped full of them!!! 

Claire - thinking of you this morning and will keep a look out. 

WhoKnew - Glad you are feeling happy albeit feeling rubbish haha. I get what you mean. 

Simba - I've said it before and I'll say it again. I do admire your willpower. You have every reason to remain positive! Have a relaxing acupuncture session. xx


----------



## simba32

Found it hard to relax at acupuncture! Quick one as didn't want to read and run.

Polly- drugs have to list all the side of effects  to watch their backs. I know a lot of these sound scary and horrible and we would rather not put them in our bodies but we have to trust our clinics. Although it feels like we are on these for ages I think in reality it's s short time and worth it for the babies we are all going to have. My advice would be to stop reading the leaflets (get DH to and he can watch out for signs), and almost resign yourself to them for a little longer. I got freaked out by the steroids but just had to forget about the side effects  and keep popping them! I know this doesn't help much but thousands of us take these every year and are all fine. Hugs xxx


----------



## Claire35

Hi ladies, 

Blood test confirmed what I thought this morning, it was negative. It was no great surprise. Need to try and start moving on now though the reality that we will probably have no more children is a hard pill to swallow. 

Good luck to all of you left to test, and all the best to the ladies who got their bfp's for the next 9 months.


----------



## camborambo

*Wonderwall* Congratulations on being PUPO! That was quick! I'm glad everything went smoothly for you.

*JVJM* Ooh, congratulations! Wonderful news!

*HopefullyPolly* Great HCG number!

*Mary_Lou* Congrats on being PUPO!

*Claire* So sorry to hear that. Sending you hugs!


----------



## simba32

So sorry Claire. Be kind and look after yourself xxx


----------



## simba32

I do t normally read the telegraph but...http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/nhs/12064970/Couples-using-IVF-should-anticipate-needing-at-least-six-cycles-scientists-say.html X


----------



## Laura33

A lot has happened on this thread in two days. Apologies for who I miss.
Claire- I am so sorry this wasn't your time. This IVF journey is so tough but it will be worth it in the end.

Marylou and wonderwall all the best gor the 2WW.

Hopefulpolly I worry about the progynova side effects too but if its a means to an end it will be worth it and it isnt long term.

Simba keep positive! Hope the acupuncture has relieved some stress.

Jvjm wow congrats! Brilliant news

I'm still on my roller coaster- went to my early pregnancy unit yesterday at the hospital where I work and they were great. Gave me bloods and a scan within minutes- god bless the NHS. They saw something small that may have been a gestational sack but it was too early to tell. My hcg doubled again today and we were celebrating until they phoned me to come in tomorrow again as they think I'm extremely high risk of ectopic! My journey continues.....


----------



## flossybear

Little update since my BFP on the 7th
Had scan yesterday and all as it should be and saw the heart beating away, great moment but still seems unreal at the mo  I'm just over 6w, signed off from clinic now and have first midwife appoint booked for first week in Jan! Eek!


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening ladies

Claire (((hugs))) take the time to look after yourself and enjoy Christmas period as much as you can. Xxxx

Laura - oh goodness it's certainly dragging! Please keep us updated tomorrow with any more news. 

Simba - ended up not being a good day for me re: health anxieties. Think hormones and drugs don't help battling it. Ended up taking myself to Drs believing I had a blot clot or PE. The stabbing pains in my chest and upper back. He checked me over and said everything seems fine and not to worry. I explained I really panic and saw my previous notes. He was lovely and didn't rush me. Honestly I was a mess inside, convinced myself he would be sending me to a&e and I would fall apart. He explained a few things to me to try and make me calm (heart was racing!). Still not 100% happy and think something could be misdiagnosed but I think that's my head. Going to be a long 9 months. Was never like this with my DS. Think I'll definitely commence CBT again after New Year. X

Flossy bear - you posted whilst I was writing. What wonderful happy news!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months ) x


----------



## Jax83

Flossybear - congratulations! I know how you feel with regards to it not feeling real! I still feel odd to consider myself as having a baby! I'm convinced something is going to go wrong - I suppose we'll feel that way until we hold our little treasures in our arms. I'm sure every expectant mother feels the same to some degree but I think it's even more precious when we've had to fight so hard for it. Here's hoping for a smooth 8 months! Are you due in August? If so there's an August EDD thread on the go x


----------



## simba32

Grew news flossy and Jax- wishing you both al the best!! 

Laura- oh god... What a Rollercoaster! Are you back in today? Fingers crossed for you... X

Polly- sorry you had such a bad today yesterday, how you feeling today? 

Babies for all- my et buddy! How you doing?! 

I had a bit of a meltdown yesterday and a good cry- this pressure we are under is so immense! Didn't test as couldn't face a bfn, but might cave tomor afternoon (can feel it!), but will see! xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies x

It's a bfn for us as expected. Am gutted but it wasn't a surprise as we tested up to it from 6dp5dt. We are going to enjoy a boozy Christmas and new year and look at our options after that. Scary to face a whole new journey but still determined to be a mummy. 

Claire so sorry to hear about yours. Hope you have a lovely Christmas with little hannah x

Flossy congrats on the scan it's a magical moment!  wishing you and jax happy healthy pregnancies x

Polly I hope you can get some peace with your health anxieties and enjoy that /those (?!) little lovely miracles x

Simba sending you big   you're at that point in the 2ww which drives you mental!  Really hoping you get your bfp good luck! Xx 

Laura glad you are being monitored and keeping everything crossed for you   xx 

Good luck to cambo, wonder, who knew,  babies for all and anyone else I missed!  

Wishing you all the best with your journies xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Happy Christmas Eve everybody! Just wanted to say hi to you all as I'm probably going to be AWOL over Xmas as we have both sides of the family arriving soon and staying until next week. Will be glad of the distraction in my 2ww really.

Sunshine - So gutted for you both. It really is ****. Hope you can start the new year refreshed with a new plan. Enjoy the booze over Xmas.

Sorry for not having time to do personals. Will be thinking if you all. So happy for all those with BFPs, good luck to those testing soon and for those in the remainder of the 2ww. Plus last but not least Cambo, you're nearly there!!!! X


----------



## simba32

H all

Sunshine- I'm so sorry, thought you had a BFP? My mistake. Big big hugs and pleased you can have a boozy Xmas and nye. 

Cambo- yes, how you getting on?! 

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

I wish simba! You must have been thinking of someone else x. 

Thanks ladies and happy Christmas to you too xxx


----------



## JVJM

hi everyone! Hope you all are enjoying your Christmas Eve. It's still early here and have been baking since 7am! I have an orange cranberry tart cooling now and then heading to see family before a big dinner at my parent's house tonight. Sorry I've been quiet- just trying to spend time with my family while I can before we go back to the UK in the New Year. The husband told me I'm not allowed to take any more pregnancy tests b/c I was analyzing whether the lines were darker from the two I took too much so that's helpful I think. I was definitely making myself anxious. Now the wait for Beta which will be a killer. Don't know how I'm going to get through the weekend!


Polly- great beta!! Praying we all get nice solid numbers like yours!!


Simba- how are your feeling? Any more signs?


MaryLou- congrats on being PUPO! Hope all is going well. 


Flossy bear- amazing to see heartbeat!! You must be so thrilled and hope all continues to progress well!


Laura- so glad you were able to get a scan and they are taking such good care of you. The NHS EPUs are so helpful and the people working there I've found are some of the best in the NHS. Hope they are able to give you some answers. 


Sunshine- sorry this cycle didn't work. Definitely have a few drinks and enjoy Christmas as much as you can before planning the next steps   


Wonderwall- enjoy the time with your family and hope to get some good news from you after Christmas!


To anyone I missed, apologies. I'm off to continue cooking and wish you all a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## puffinpie

Just wanted to say happy Christmas to all of you lovely ladies xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening ladies

Simba - ((Hugs)) it's good to have a cry and let it all out sometimes. I hope you feel a bit more relieved. If you cave tomorrow then please still update us. 

Sunshine - I'm so sorry to read your news  Please look after yourself and enjoy your Christmas. Albeit bitter sweet be sure to have many alcoholic drinks!!! 

JVJM - Fingers crossed for your beta results. I was a complete nutcase comparing pee test darkness lol so get you there! Thinking of you.

Everyone else I've missed (typing on phone laying down and arm is killing me lol) - Have a brilliant Christmas and Boxing Day. I'm currently waiting for DS to fall asleep so I can get the presents under the tree but I'm nearly falling asleep myself! Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## camborambo

Evening, ladies! 

Just wanted to quickly update you all so haven't read through latest posts yet. I went in for check up today and lining is 12.5mm!  No more nasal sprays after tonight.  I'm  starting progesterone pessaries twice a day  from tomorrow  and continuing estrogen pills thrice a day.  All to be taken until my beta.   Hopefully my frosties will thaw well on the 28th and I'll have ET on 29/12! I'm nearly there!   

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas! Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## flossybear

Jax I am exactly the same but fingers crossed all goes well for us both X


----------



## Who knew

Hi all,

Just popping in to wish you all a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Wonderthecat

Merry (progesterone filled) Christmas everyone!  

And thank you for offering support when I needed it. My scan is in the first week of January so am still holding my breath.

Let's hope Santa sprinkles lots more baby dust around xxx


----------



## simba32

Merry Christmas ladies!

Hope your having fab days?! I've still managed not to test, to worried to see a single line! Arghhh, this is HORRENDUS! xx


----------



## Babies for all

Merry Christmas ladies!

Sorry I haven't been posting here..have been trying to keep my mind off of this and kept myself busy with other things but with OTD approaching it keeps drifting back!

Simba I am feeling exactly as the same as you! I do not want to test even on OTD   because I am so scared!

Hopefull polly congrats on the amazing numbers! I told u I had a great feeling about your results   wishing u all the best for the scan and onwards! Try not to think about the medications ( easier said than done) and try to walk every day as keeping urself  up and about keeps the clots away. 

Rachy, Claire and sunshine I am so so sorry about this cycle not working... I can imagine how you all must be feeling .. 

To all the early Testers good luck and early congrats!!

I have a question is it the first urine sample of the morning that needs to be taken to the clinic? My clinic have asked me to bring urine on the 29th..

No real updates from me.. Just occasional cramping and feeling of fatigue.. Can't make anything from it. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## simba32

Hi babies!!! Good to hear from you!!Yes, I'd assume it's your first morning urine... Not so pleasant  if you use pessaries! 😩 Same day I have my blood test! Will you test before? I just don't think I can pin all this pressure on one phone call so think I'm going to test tomor (11dp5dt)... Arghhh!!

I've forgotten, is this your first cycle? Hope you have had an ok Christmas considering? 😎


----------



## Babies for all

Simba I know what u mean about the pressure on that day! Oh gosh why does it all have to be so difficult! 

Good luck if you do test and let us know! Will be thinking of you..

My ICSI end sept this year was a freeze all because of OHSS so yes it is my first FET.. No Frosties so all the pressure on this one as next one won't be funded.. Praying it works this time.. 

Gearing up for Boxing Day tomorrow! Any plans??


----------



## simba32

Gosh, double pressure! We had to pay this round!!! £££££! Crazy but going to be worth it! 

Off to a matinee tomorrow, so think will test in morning and then have that as a distraction, then in laws coming up, you?? xx


----------



## simba32

OMG! I'm shaking! BFP for me, very strong lines on 2x tests! OMG! X


----------



## Lilmisss

Just wanted to pop by and say a huge congratulations to simba!  Yay you did it! And all that positive thinking has paid off. 

Mwah well done mommy xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yay simba congratulations!


----------



## Who knew

Yaaaaay Simba   the waiting paid off!!! Congratulations on the best Christmas present you'll ever receive!!


----------



## JVJM

Congrats Simba!! Can't believe you were able to hold out so long!!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Yaaaaaay Simba. Massive congratulations!!! I couldn't stay AWOL too long as I knew you'd test early. Best Xmas present EVER xxxx

When you get a chance you must let us know your signs and symptoms


----------



## Babies for all

Omg Simba!!! That's awesome news!! Many many congrats to you!!wishing you the best of luck from here onwards!

I caved last night and did a POAS to get a BfN but then realised that the test had expired a month ago and it was an Amazon cheapie one!! Gosh now I am in such a limbo!!wish I hadn't tested! Husband is away all day and I am feeling extremely extremely low  I can't help but think that a BFP would be BFP even on an expired one?? Anyone any experience with this? No more testing for me till the 29th! Ugggh


----------



## Jax83

Just popped on to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and was so excited to see Simba's BFP!!! Congratulations!!!! xx


----------



## Laura33

Congratulations Simba, merry Christmas!!!! X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Just thought I would log on quick to see if Simba had posted and... YAY!!! Massive congratulations, what a wonderful Christmas present for you both and well done on holding out! You must be soo relieved. So over the moon for you ) xx


----------



## camborambo

Many Congrats, Simba! What a great Christmas present! 😊


----------



## simba32

Morning ladies, can't sleep this morning so thought id say hi.

*Babiesforall* - ive no experience of a dud/old test so can't help you out- how frustrating!! are you ok?? id be going crazy in your situation too, will you be able to hold out till Tuesday? 

*Cambo* - its your ET tomorrow!! whoop!!

thanks to everyone else for kind wishes - I'm still in total shock! i nearly didn't test yesterday as was so scared of a BFN, I'm over the moon!

*Wonderwall* - here are my signs and symptoms, which i don't think are hugely helpful - the steroids i am on mask preg symptoms:
lower back ache - main one
aware of uterus (some mild cramping/pulling sensations)
tired a lot of the time/napping in afternoons
soem dizzyness/sight not quite right
mini palpitations (think these are steroid related)
shortness of breath
no sore boobs at all
no chnage of smell etc - none of that kind of thing

on my last cycle i was convinced it was going to work - i had 'all' the symptoms possible and it turned out to just be drugs side effects, so you really never know!!

_What i did differently this cycle:_
switched to a fertility expert acupuncture (from a generalist) and went weekly.
had a relaxing massage 2 days before ET
watched comedy youtube videos minutes after ET (read that laughing can help!?)
had a scratch
kept my feet warm since ET (I mean 24hrs a day in thick socks!)
ate some (not masses) of brazil nuts
worked from home after ET and then went into xmas holidays - so literally have done nothing for 2 weeks/took it super easy
really stayed positive and chilled and visualised my embie snuggling in
decided not to test super early and just tried to forget about it (which was hard!)


----------



## Sapphire952

Congratulations Simba - wonderful news  yey!


----------



## Wonderthecat

Congratulations *Simba*!

Brilliant news for Christmas


----------



## Claire35

Congratulations Simba.


----------



## Who knew

Hi ladies, hope everyone is enjoying the hols - it's bloomin marvellous!

Babies for all - I'm not too sure, sorry, I didn't realise pts had use by dates tbh but I wouldn't rely on an out if date one. Have it all crossed for you 

Simba, I imagine shortness of breath must be a symptom then?! I wonder what stage it represents? Implantation? Weird, but not going to complain!

It's my otd today and another strong line, clinic closed until Tues so I have to re-test then and call. Got a 2pk digi for Tues and took one yday - it said 2-3wks but I think I'm just over 4 from my last period so happy with that. Digis are famously off target  Roll on 29th...I'm so apprehensive, this is just all too good to be true


----------



## Babies for all

Simba looks like you did all the right things  well done and hope you get strong betas! I am doing better today but had a really low day yesterday ,thanks for asking. Dud or not I saw my worst fear come true (bfn) so I had a good cry with my DH, bless him I am so lucky to have him. He reassured me that if doesn't work then after a short break well move on to the next cycle and more if need be! Just having a back up plan calmed me.

Meanwhile my hope is still there so will keep u guys posted. But no more testing for me..I haven't got any other than those cheapies!

Who knew greats news about strong lines! Good luck with the betas!

Love to all the lovely ladies!


----------



## Laura33

A quick update girls- finally found out I had mc on xmas eve. The small sac they saw on u/s two days before was gone and my hcg had begun to fall. Going back on 30th to check it has fallen appropriately. In amongst the sadness is some hope as this was my first pregnancy and so this route can maybe work for us in future. 
Congrats to all the ladies with bfp- wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. To those with bfn- keep trying and baby dust to you for nxt time. Fingers crossed for those waiting to test. Also thanks for the support over the last few weeks it was a big help xxx


----------



## simba32

Oh laura, I was thinking out you this morning, I'm so sorry to hear that! Your taking the positives from this and that's all you can do really. Big big hugs xxx


----------



## camborambo

*Laura* Sorry to hear that! It's good that you're staying positive. Good luck for whatever you decide to do! Big hugs! 

My ET is tomorrow!!! It was either 28th or 29th.  
Received a phone call today from nurse who said two frosties had thawed and were surviving! 
One was perfect and other didn't have as many cells but was still good to go. 
I'm so glad that we didn't have to thaw the remaining straw of 3 frosties. 
I'll be having acupuncture before my ET as it helps balance me and I tend to feel more relaxed after. 
I'll try update when I can! 
xxx


----------



## simba32

Excellent news cambo!!! Keep us posted how tomor goes!! xx


----------



## JVJM

Laura33 said:


> A quick update girls- finally found out I had mc on xmas eve. The small sac they saw on u/s two days before was gone and my hcg had begun to fall. Going back on 30th to check it has fallen appropriately. In amongst the sadness is some hope as this was my first pregnancy and so this route can maybe work for us in future.
> Congrats to all the ladies with bfp- wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. To those with bfn- keep trying and baby dust to you for nxt time. Fingers crossed for those waiting to test. Also thanks for the support over the last few weeks it was a big help xxx


Laura, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself and take the time to grieve. xxx


----------



## JVJM

I got my betas today!


10dpt 299


12dpt 861


   this is a sticky one


----------



## camborambo

*JVJM* That's excellent news! Wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy! 

*Simba* Thanks & I will!


----------



## camborambo

I just had my ET of 2 frosties! On my way home now from the hospital. Feeling a little sore from progesterone oil injections but otherwise I feel fine. Beta is scheduled for 12/1!!! Need to have a few more injections on1st,4th & 8th and continue with estrogen pills and progesterone pessaries!


----------



## simba32

Great cambo!!! Whoop to your pupomoon!! What other injections do you need to have? I'm so pleased for you!!

JV- great betas!! I'm off for my first one today- not sure they will do another one unless it's on the low side. Just did a CB digi and it said 3+ weeks which I guess indicates some high ish numbers as I'm only 14dpt today! fingers crossed xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi ladies 

Simba - that's great showing 3+ weeks! Keep us posted! My clinic haven't done repeat beta which I would rather they did but I'm trying to keep positive. 

JVJM - Woohoo, fab news! 

Cambo - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't drag for you! 

Babies for All - so sorry to read your BFN  You do seem quite calm and it's good to look to your next cycle. 

Laura -  how heart rendering going through what you have (((gentle hugs))) Loads of PMA coming you way. Look after yourself xx

Sorry for anyone I've missed, quickly catching up on my phone before heading out xx


----------



## camborambo

*HopefullyPolly* Thanks! Yeah it's going to be a long 2ww!

*Simba* I had a progesterone injection before ET and Pregnyl 1500iu injection afterwards.
Then I will be having three more 50mg progesterone injections on 1st, 4th and 8th!

Has anyone been on Pregnyl before? I'm just wondering when the HCG will leave my system (so maybe I can cheekily POAS before beta  )


----------



## Babies for all

Hello ladies,

My OTD today confirmed BFN  so the test was correct. I had prepared myself but still really hurt and heartbroken. It's been a tough few months. Have a holiday planned next week fora month. After coming back we plan on taking things by the horn again. Though very sad but I firmly believe that there is a kid /kids in our future so not giving up. Good luck to all those who are due to test and all the bfpers with their happy and healthy nine months. I will not be posting now but will probably be back once it's time for the next venture. Need all ur good wishes and prayers too.

Love to all.


----------



## simba32

hi all

*Babies* - I'm hope you read this before you clock off for a while - sorry bout your BFN - its a tough tough journey this and who knows why we are the unlucky ones that have to tread it! wishing you all the best for the next venture - there IS a baby in your life, for some reason patience is being asked - it sucks. Look after yourself and enjoy your holiday - hope you are going somewhere nice. HUGS xx

*Polly* - how you getting on? feel in a bit more relaxed about it all?

*Cambo* - odd, i take the proherserone daily, and no pregnl... thought the trigger was just for fresh cycles? keep your feet warm there lady!!

*JV* - great to see your betas going up nicely!

*Marilou* - hw are you getting on over the pond?? x

afm -just had beta results this afternoon: 2,812 (!) am super pleased!!, although still panicking about ectopic given my history.. I've now got my next intralipids drip on the 4th and first scan for the 12th.x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Babies for all - Have an amazing holiday, totally try to temporarily put it to the back of your mind. Then as you say grab the bull by the horn. Use the time to let your body rest and get in a good place. 

Simba - lovely high number you must be so pleased! Of course you will be nervous of an ectopic but its looking good so far so lots of PMA! Your scan is same day as mine   

I'm feeling better since drs the other day. Decided I will commence more CBT in the new year. Was worrying I had no symptoms so did another clearblue digital yesterday morning. Only done one 6dp5dt and it was 1-2 weeks. Yesterday was 3+ so made me happier to see. Then last night I had to go to bed early with a headache and nausea so although felt ill I was pleased to have some symptoms! This afternoon had a few waves of bleugh and discovered the smell of cling film makes me feel sick, its disgusting! Never ever bothered me in my life so must be a sense of smell thing lol. 

Xx


----------



## Babies for all

I couldn't stay away for too long ladies!   what I meant was I won't be posting here but will keep an eye on u girls and spreading virtual baby dust   simba and hopefully prolly thanks so much for ur advice and wishes. Really mean a lot. 

Simba ur numbers look great! Try and relax and enjoy this time. Also I might have a few questions for u in the future.. What will be the best way to get in touch with you? As I want to explore the natural killer thing with my next cycle and go for endo scratch and the little extras. Will be doing some research when I get back but since it will be a self funded cycle will u be able to give me an idea how much these additional things end up costing?and what made u get the natural killer testing done and at what time of ur cycle did u get that test done. Sorry I don't mean to make this into a question answer post so if you could let me know where and how can I contact u later for all this info. I would extremely appreciate it  

U girls are a blessing!


----------



## camborambo

*babies for all* Sorry about your BFN.  Don't give up hope! There will be a baby in your life! Like Simba said, just need patience to wait for your time! Take care and enjoy your holiday!

*Simba* That's a high number! I'm pleased for you as well! Try and not think too much! 

I also thought Pregnyl was only for fresh cycles too! But after googling, I read that some use it as Luteal phase support and supposedly "it prompts the corpus luteum to produce progesterone. This is what your body would do naturally if it thought it was pregnant." So maybe my daily progesterone suppositories are enough, as well as the upcoming progesterone injections? Bit complicated. &#128517; I've been wearing my onesie and socks in bed. Keeping warm!


----------



## simba32

Of course babies! Just drop me a pm on this site when you want to ask any questions!!take some time to clock off though! The NK cells test and scratch need to happen the month before the down reg starts! xx 

I'm iff to work now!!!!ugh xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone,

Babies - So sorry about your negative result. It's gut wrenching but pleased to see you've got a plan for what lies ahead. You're positivity is what will drive you to have a baby in your life, it will happen. I'm planning on having NK testing done in the new year too if things don't go our way.

Laura - Sending lots of love and support your way. The only positive thing I took from having a m/c is that it made DH and I stronger plus it was the furthest I had ever got in ttc in over 2 years. Make sure you really look after yourself. 

Simba - Great beta results (you too JV),  must be such a relief! Don't work too hard.

Cambo - Well done on getting to your 2ww, will keep checking out for you.

Polly - Glad your symptoms are of reassurance to you and that you've decided to have some CBT in the new year. How long until your first scan?

Mary Lou- Any news?

Hi to everyone else and apologies if I've missed anyone. 

AFM currently 8dp5dt and I'm proud that I haven't googled any of my symptoms this time round, woo hoo! As crazy as I thought I was of doing a FET so close to Xmas, it's been a welcome distraction as our families have just left. My secret stash of drugs has been kept in a celebrations tub under my bed so that the families didn't see anything when they came in to use our bathroom  They must have thought we were greedy keeping the chocolates to ourselves.

Anyway, really hoping to hold out testing until OTD which is on Monday, eek, I tested a day early last time but Sunday is DH's birthday and didn't want to ruin it if it's a negative. I've had very similar symptoms to last time but it feels different which I'm putting down to the estrogen. Have lots of things planned to distract us both until then.


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi All,

Anyone else out there who is awaiting a first scan? I am tying myself up in knots because I have read so many sad cases of empty sacks or no heartbeats. Added to this, I miscarried (non IVF ) at 6 weeks a few years ago and the memory of being in hospital is still pretty raw.

I'm literally scared s***less. Is anyone able to enjoy this time? Or is it just me being old and paranoid? I keep using home testing kits to reassure myself but at the back of my mind I know they aren't fool proof. Arghhhhhh!

X


----------



## simba32

Hi wonderthecat! It is indeed a scary time. I'm bricking it about ectopic but keep telling myself to enjoy this- what will be will be!

There is s thread here of women waiting for early scans- maybe a better place to ask questions? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=341749.140

When is your scan?? Can you pop to your EPU sooner?? X

Wonderwall - we'll find on not testing or googling!! Pleased you feel you have made the right decision too! xx


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi *Simba32*,

Thanks for replying.

The scan is next week. I might go to the EPU because if I can't wait. I hadn't thought of doing that - d'oh!!!

Xxx


----------



## simba32

Think you need to be at least 6w for them to see anything at epu.. Otherwise it might stress you out even more?! X


----------



## JVJM

Hi Ladies, finally have a few mins to post in between packing to head back to the UK. I have one duffle bag that is just drugs!! 


Simba, great beta!! When is your next appt? Do you think yours split?


Wonderthecat, I would wait a few days past 6 wks b/c I have several friends who didn't see heartbeats that early but did closer to 7-8 wks. I wouldn't want you to stress yourself out more. Waiting for the scan is the hardest part and I am already dying! Thought about having my aunt having me do one before I left but think it's way too early to maybe even see the sac(s). You never get over the fears once you have a m/c. Sending you lots of sticky dust   


Wonderwall, you are so strong to be able to hold out! Can't wait for you to poas!! What have been your symptoms? I'm still pretty asymptomatic. 


Babies for all, so sorry to hear your news.   


Hopefully polly, we must be the only pg women in the world who WANT symptoms!! I don't have many so trying not to drive myself nuts with worry.


Cambo- I think many women on hcg test it out of their system by poas daily. I think I read it can last 1 wk or thereabouts. How are you feeling?


As for me my third beta came back at over 2300 today so I'm relieved! As soon as we're back, I'll go to the EPU and schedule all my scans. I am worried there may be more than one b/c of the doubling rate (less than 40 hours!) so waiting until 6-6 1/2 wks for my first scan will be torture.


----------



## flossybear

Simba / wondercat
I was the same re scan I was convinced it would be in the wrong place or nothing there I think it's all normal especially after what most of us have been through to get to this point.
The night before I don't think I slept. Even now a week later and scan ok I'm think well wait for the next one and check its all still there,  

Polly - I'm glad you have lack on symptoms im the same  you read al these things and I think I don't really have much. 
I have slight sickness feeling hit in waves but that's it. Granted I would love to be the one who doesn't get it but a little part of me would like the odd bit to know its a good sign  
Other than a bit burpy I have the odd twinge and pulling feeling in tummy and boobs fuller (I have big boobs anyway so just firmer than before  ) but that's it, no extra loo trips I've not noticed I've been more sleepy etc


----------



## camborambo

*JVJM* Yeah i read that somewhere too, so will test it out of my system. Used HPTs and OPKs yesterday and today. (I've had experience with OPKs detecting HCG before HPT). Yesterday's HPT had a faint line and I didn't do it first thing in the morning. Then first thing this morning, HPT showed no line at all. Then, yesterday's OPK was a strong line and today's OPK line was still there but lighter. Will keep POAS to test it out but seems like it's decreasing. 

2dpt Woke up feeling a little cramping but it's too soon for implantation, right?  Frosties were day 3 when frozen and then they were thawed a day before. Just before i had ET, the embryologist told me that they weren't blasts yet. Started progesterone pessaries on Xmas Eve before ET and they haven't caused cramping so it can't be that. It's so difficult to not read too much into every symptom that I think I'm feeling! 2WW sucks!


----------



## simba32

Morning ladies!!

Cant believe its NYE! really don't feel like doing much!

*Cambo* - yes, the 2ww is HELL!! the worst bit by far methinks, and SO hard not to drive yourself crazy symptom spotting...id also try not to POAS to much until at least 9dpt as you will just wind yourself up for no reason :-(

*JV* - safe flight back to the UK - don't carry heavy bags! ;-) i hope to god my embie hasn't split - i really _do not_ want twins! lol.. you also have nice high beta! whoop!! can you get any scans at your clinic or are you with the EPU now?when do you think your first scan will be?

*Wonderthecat* - hows you feeling today??

*Polly* and *wonderwall* - you still hanging in there? x


----------



## camborambo

Simba - Yeah I've been googling so much today. I've been trying to distract myself by watching a Star Wars marathon   but that hasn't stopped me much... I don't think that I have your willpower to wait so long for a HPT! I'll try my best.   I'm not doing much tonight on NYE either. Just watch tv and sleep early probs... 

Anyway, wish every a Happy New Year! My next post will be in 2016!


----------



## simba32

Cambo - ive also just done the Star wars marathon - only the oldies though - off to see the new one tomorrow! still was on my phone googling like a crazy.. i still don't have any symptoms!? arghhhhh....;-)


----------



## camborambo

Simba - Haha  I watched episode 1, then was told that I should watch the oldies first. Have completed 4, 5 & 6 now.   Yeah I'm working up to the newest one too. Aww don't stress over your symptoms! As long as you have your HCG numbers!


----------



## JVJM

Happy NYE everyone!


Simba- yep, the husband is on bag duty. I'm not allowed anything heavier than 15 lbs which is basically every bag!! I go to the EPU b/c I'm extremely high risk and so I have a letter which I bring (from the head of obgyn at NHS hospital) which says I require serial scanning from 6 wks plus x,y,z. I've had 5 losses and no living babies even after seeing heartbeats so they have to scan me regularly. So should hopefully have scans at EPU 6,7,8 wks and then high risk consultant around 9wks. Just   we make it to that point.


cambo- sound promising like you're testing it out!! Yay. 


flossy- I'm sure your little baby is snuggling in nice and fine. when is you next scan?


----------



## simba32

god - sounds stressful JV - but least they will be keeping a weekly eye on you - this is your time now though! whoop!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi lovely ladies, 

Yes, I'm still hanging on Simba. No sign of AF yet despite light cramps which I've had for days. Indigestion has started up again too.  I have no HPTs in so can't be even tempted. Determined to hold out until Monday.

Hope you're all having chilled NYE with loved ones. I just hope I make it to midnight without falling asleep!


----------



## simba32

I can't be bothered with this eve, and our dinner plans got cancelled. Early bed for me!! 😎


----------



## simba32

Happy new year ladies!!!! Hope you had a good evening whatever you did. 2016 is going to be OUR year!!! xx


----------



## Who knew

Happy new year   not that I've noticed much lol!

JVJM, Cambo and Wonderwall - wishing you all the best!!

I'm 5 weeks today (woop!) and have my scan booked on the 18th - I'll be able to rest a little easier after i see a heartbeat (or two - eek!). Been so queasy lately but it's a nice feeling knowing something is going on in my wonky oven  Simba, if i could share the queasy love with you i would lol!

For now im studying for an assignment and exam due this month for my masters and dreading the prospect of returning to my full time job on monday yayyy.... 

Hope all of you ladies have a great start to the year, it's amazing how many BFPs we've been lucky enough to have! Wishing for stickies for us all and all best for those continuing their journeys xx


----------



## JVJM

Happy New Year everyone    


who knew, we'll all take some of your symptoms!! Must be so reassuring to at least feel something. Other than sore boobs and having to pee a lot, I feel the same. Well, I'm majorly bloated from my estrogen pills....


Hope everyone had a great night- can't believe it's 2016!


----------



## simba32

I've just seriously noticed that these hormones are changing my body shape! I've always had a little tummy roll but it's now extends to my sides in a serious way! It's literally like I have a tyre around me- is this normal?! Wahhhh!!!!


----------



## flossybear

JVJM said:


> Happy NYE everyone!
> 
> Simba- yep, the husband is on bag duty. I'm not allowed anything heavier than 15 lbs which is basically every bag!! I go to the EPU b/c I'm extremely high risk and so I have a letter which I bring (from the head of obgyn at NHS hospital) which says I require serial scanning from 6 wks plus x,y,z. I've had 5 losses and no living babies even after seeing heartbeats so they have to scan me regularly. So should hopefully have scans at EPU 6,7,8 wks and then high risk consultant around 9wks. Just  we make it to that point.
> 
> cambo- sound promising like you're testing it out!! Yay.
> 
> flossy- I'm sure your little baby is snuggling in nice and fine. when is you next scan?


hi, i have my first midwife app next tuesday and i guess next scan will be 12 weeks so end of jan/start of feb seems so long away but im sure it will be here in no time. i think after the next scan i will start to let myself believe its real! haha


----------



## Laura33

Hi all, so it looks like i'm actually having an ectopic pregnancy  (or pregnancy of unknown location ) as they cant see it on u/s and my hcg is up and down and very erratic. Has anyone got any experience with ep treatments?  Atm i'm waiting again between hcg results to see if they finally start to drop but i'm scared the more I wait the greater the risk of rupture. They have suggested the methotrexate shot to me but I would really like to avoid this if I can as we can't try again for at least 3 months. Did anyone have an ectopic before? I have a slight ache on one side and am still bleeding lightly but mainly just have a dull stomach ache. This is all rather scary.


----------



## simba32

Oh laura! How horrible for you! I'm so sorry.., so I've had 2x ectopics and this was my experience: 

With the first they had to scan loads of times to  finally see a tiny blip in my left tube. Thankfully hcg was pretty low. They offered me methotrexate; which after research I deeclined as its a nasty anti cancer drug, you can't drink or try again for 3 months- sounded awful! I opted to see if it resolved itself naturally. Worst case they operate if it burst... Luckily it sorted itself out with no surgery.i did a lot of research and had a private second opinion at the time and he was anti methotrexate- there is actually no evidence it works which is why UCH wanted me to join their trial! Personally I'd be hesitant of it. 

Second  ectopic - hcg higher than last time but still low ish. Kept me waiting 10 days till they could see it on the scan and again a small blip in left tube again. They decided to operate there and then as that was 2x in same tube. Inbewtween the 2 I had an HSG done to check for scarring and left tube was damaged from 1st ectopic, so pleased to get rid of it in the end. Operation isn't nice but was right decision for me.

So, not sure if any of that helps at all, but it sounds like you may benefit from a second opinion as its all rather traumatic...are you able to do that? hugs xx


----------



## Claire35

Hi ladies, Just thought I'd pop in and say happy new year to you all. 

Congrats to all the bfps and those who have bfns I'm sorry  

As for me I have been to the doctors and asked for a referral to see if anything can be done for the hydrosalphinx in my tube. He is going to refer me but was very honest with me and told me he is fairly confident that the answer will be no considering we already have a child together and funding is now very tight. It was the answer I was expecting to be honest but I have to try before closing the door on it all and accepting it (unless we win the lotto of course lol)

Laura I am so sorry this still isn't resolved for you. I have had an ectopic pregnancy and it ruptured and I lost my right tube.  I'm sure I don't need to say how life threatening they can be. Your symptoms sound very familiar, I had an ache in my side along with period cramps and light bleeding. If I had had the choice and the right diagnosis then I would have had the shot, if it meant I could keep my right tube.  I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks 3 days after my hcg levels eventually went over 1000 and they could not see anything in my womb or tubes. I spent a night in hospital being monitored and they decided that as my hcg levels were dropping I was miscarrying and they sent me home. Less than 12 hours later the pain I had was unbearable. I rang the ward and they told me to come back. I had low blood pressure and fainted on the ward, within an hour I was sent to surgery, the tube had ruptured and I was bleeding internally. 
I don't mean to scare you but I have seen so many stories of delays and misdiagnosis  which have ended in ruptures. How long will you have to wait for results now? How far along should you be? It's really important this gets resolved asap. x


----------



## Laura33

Thank you both so much for your replies and I am so very very sorry to hear what you have both been through. It sounds as though you are both I wish it was monday and I could go to the epu as I'm just sat here waiting for something terrible to happen. I think looking at the options I will probably go for the shot as the risks seem too big otherwise. The pain is definitely changing which scares me. Fingers crossed I can make it till Monday!! Thanks again for the really helpful advice xx


----------



## Laura33

Apologies I was trying to say it sounds like you have both been incredibly strong through some tough times but I sent the msg before it was finished!


----------



## simba32

Oh love, if your pain is changing/ getting worse then go to A&E I think! Do check that the shot will work too/ ask about surgery rates for those that have the shot... I'm terrified my current BFP is ectopic too! Horrible times! Keep us posted xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Afternoon ladies

Sorry been AWOL. I have still been reading when I can but not sat down to post. Will go back as far as I can - I'm on my phone. 

Firstly Laura, can't believe you are still going through this  I've no advice to share but seems some of the others girls have shared some good experiences. Don't settle for anything if you're not happy. Your health is paramount.

**waves** Simba, Who Knew, Cambo, Claire, JVJM, Wonderwall, Flossybear, Wonderthecat, Babiesforall **waves** sorry anyone I've missed.
Happy New Year to everyone. Alsp sorry for lack of personals in this post. Will get caught up with everyone now normality is nearly resumed.

I'm 6 weeks today. Still no major symptoms, tired, loo trips in the night but put these down to progesterone. Occasional mild quesiness but nothing major. Clinic wrote to my GP to inform them of BFP. I wasn't going to call them until after my scan on 12th Jan but they called to offer my booking appointment with the midwife on 12th as well! Hopefully I won't be cancelling after morning scan. Want to book a private scan this week coming as I can't relax that things are going OK but DH says no. Suppose i'll see more on the 12th as well Inc. Heartbeat hopefully. I did book a private scan today for 13th Feb. I'll be 12 weeks that day but wouldn't have had nhs scan by then. Want to check all is OK & announce on valentine's day fingers crossed!

DH at our local pub having final drinks before a dry January and commencing diet so plan to have Indian takeaway this evening with friends xx


----------



## simba32

Hi Polly

i know how you feel! i also wanted to book a scan/go to EPU next week but actually think waiting till 12th is better/less stressful in the longer run. they will see more/give you more concrete answers to things and that will put your mind at ease more than being told they can't see much and to come back - thats what happened to me before... then time really does go slow! hang on there (I'm 5w+2). HUGS xx


----------



## Claire35

Laura if the pain is changing please just go to a&e don't wait for Monday. Just explain that you have a pregnancy of unknown location and that the pain is getting worse. x


----------



## camborambo

*Laura* - So sorry to hear what you're going through! I don't have any advice but as the others have said, you should definitely go to A&E if pain increases. 

Btw Happy New Year ladies!!! 
5dpt3dt today! I've been taking it easy these few days. I've become keeping busy by watching lots of tv, knitting and Googling symptoms etc to do with 2ww. I woke up yesterday and this morning with a pulling feeling on my lower abdomen and sides of rib cages. Same feeling as when I'm stretching upwards with arm raised, which I haven't done since ET cos acupuncturist says that will pull on the uterus (big No). Pulling feeling went away when I got out of bed though...Weird! Has anyway else had this? I haven't felt any cramping that could be implantation but not everyone feels it, right? 
I'm testing my Pregnyl out of my system and the OPK line has been fading everyday so far but there's still a faint line. There is no longer a line on HPTs that I use. I think I will testing every morning until 1st beta on 14dpt (12th jan) to keep track.


----------



## simba32

Hi *Cambo* - i salute you having not tested yet!! well done! one more sleep and then your beat! what time are you going in keep us posted! i had no implantation noticeable feelings at all, but have had pulling and 'sensations' so that could be a good sign!! everyone is different as you know but sounds promising!

*Laura* - how are you getting on? thinking of you!

*Marilou* - wondering how you are getting on??

*Polly* - how you getting on this wet weekend? nice curry?

*Claire* - pleased you managed to see a doc already and sorry to hear they prob won't go ofr it - can you self fund at all? i know its expensive but??

*Wonderwall, JV, Whoknew, Flossy *- how you all getting on?

afm - I've still no real symptoms - keep having really cold feeling nose (?), and lower backache/very very mild period pains - hope its not a bad sign! the days are really dragging till the 12th when we know whats really happening/or not! oh, the waiting!! x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi everyone

Simba - curry last night was lovely thank you; I had a butter chicken. DH has a big weight loss journey in front of him now bless him. He done well on SW earlier last year and lost nearly 4 stone but put it all back on after the chemical pregnancy in Sept. He's 6ft 3 so carries it well but he's 24st! All on his belly. Took his measurements this morning and done a food shop. I've put half a stone on in 6 months as decided with the IVF drugs I wasn't going to stress myself but I was only 9st anyway and 5ft8. He knows he needs to get the weight off so can change a baby's nappy,  get them dressed on the floor etc. He never used to be as big as he is now, due to an illness 6yrs+ ago and steriods for about a year. He does like a few buds too! We couldn't use the fertility clinic we wanted because his bmi was too high for sedation for the sperm retrieval. I waited 6 months for him to loose weight but didn't happen due to fortnight cruise, travel with work, Christmas 2014 hence going to where we did as hospital based and carry out SR under GA. Sorry for the long waffle there lol! Hopefully nowvwe have our BFP it'll be the motivation he needs.

Cambo - don't recall having a pain where you've described. 12th Jan is a busy day on here- your OTD and Simba & I's scans. 

Still thinking of you all. Hope you're doing OK Laura. Xx

Edited: had some quesiness today bleugh xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, glad you're doing ok Simba and Polly, I bet time is just dragging up to those scan dates. Hope it goes quickly for you. Keep yourselves distracted!

Cambo - That sounds like promising symptoms. I've had funny feelings in lower abdomen too. Do you test everyday?

AFM, currently 12dp5dt. OTD tomorrow, eek!!  No sign of AF although feels like I'm about to. Lots of cramping on and off, on constant knicker watch. Went and bought 2x HPTs for tomorrow morning if no AF. So scared to test as will have to move on to next stage of the plan if negative. Wish me luck, will keep you all posted either way x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Wonderwall - ooo OTD tomorrow! Everything tightly crossed for you.   Will look out for your update. Xx


----------



## JVJM

wonderwall- good luck tomorrow!!     


I got my first scan booked at the EPU, but they now only have two slots on the days they offer it so I can't be seen until the 12th. I don't know how I'm going to wait so long and not drive myself crazy. They offered me the 7th, but I wouldn't be 6 wks yet so thought they may stress me out more if there is no heartbeat. Hopefully waiting will pay off. It looks like we're all down for the 12th so hopefully it's a lucky day for us all


----------



## simba32

OMG! The 12th is going to be a nerve wracking say for us all!!! 9 more sleeps and counting! Will be pleased to get back to work if I'm honest - better distraction I'm hoping! X


----------



## camborambo

*Wonderwall* Yeah I'm using both opks and hpts. I've got bought lots of them cheaply before so might as well use them up. Good luck with your beta tomorrow! Let us know how it goes! 

Yeah *Simba* the 12th is going to be a busy day for us all!

Thought you ladies might find this interesting. I've returned from my acupuncture session with my Chinese medicine doctor and he said that he can feel that my pulse is different. I've been with this doctor for a few years now and back in May before I got a BFP from my first IVF, he also told me this. He says that I have a 'pregnant pulse' now. I don't know if you ladies believe in this but I do. Although I'm not getting my hopes up yet because as you all know, there are so many hurdles and obstacles to go through in the next 8/9 months. I'm at 6dpt3dt.


----------



## simba32

Hi cambo, this is awesome! My old Chinese doc also said the same thing previously. My new acupuncturist has since said that the progesterone we taking increases this particular pulse so be wary... She also said she shouldn't feel the 'preg pulse' really until about 6 weeks so whilst it's a great sign remember all the artificial drugs we are taking too! Sorry don't mean to put out a fire for you but better to be realistic but sounds promising  considering  your May BFP!! 

Wonderwall - good good luck!!! xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Morning lovely ladies,

Can't believe it but I got a strong BFP on a first response test this morning!!!!!!!!!   I'm 13dp5dt which puts me at 4+3 weeks. The line came up straight away as I peed on it plus I cracked open a CB digital which said 2-3 weeks since ovulation (4-5 weeks pregnant) which is spot on. I didn't even get a 1-2 last time and my pink lines on the previous cycle were a lot fainter. Trying to take this as a positive thing.

We are both delighted but very wary after our chemical in August so trying to be pragmatic and not too emotional. I think we're just trying to protect ourselves psychologically after the trauma last time. Will ring our clinic to see when they want me in. They don't do beta tests so will still be on constant knicker watch as I started spotting at 5+3 last time.

Thank you all for being so lovely and supportive throughout this cycle. You are truly, amazing, strong women and I wish you all the best wherever you futures may take you. Be strong x


----------



## simba32

OMG!! That's amazing wonderwall!!!!!!!! Enjoy this!! xxx


----------



## camborambo

*Simba* I'm taking it with a pinch of salt, so there isn't any fire to douse. It's like listening to fortune teller predict your future. Pleasing to hear good news, but not believe in it until I have my betas. 

Wonderful news *Wonderwall*!!!


----------



## simba32

Cool cambo, I still think there is something in in though!!! 😜😜

Laura- how you getting on?? xx


----------



## camborambo

*Simba*

Just found this. Thought you would find it an interesting read.
https://arthuryinfan.wordpress.com/2010/09/10/dr-arthur-fan-could-you-tell-me-by-taking-my-pulse-if-i-already-got-pregnant/


----------



## simba32

Ha! Interesting! My actual Chinese doctor says she could tell, whereas my western trained in acupuncture said not! x


----------



## camborambo

Think I will bring it up with my Chinese doc at my next acupuncture session.   How many times per week are you having acupuncture, Simba?


----------



## simba32

Weekly. I have done for years, but for this cycle changed from my generalist Chinese one to a fertility specialist one. Haven't been for a couple of weeks due to Christmas though. You? X


----------



## camborambo

Same with me. Weekly too. I've been with this Chinese doc for over 3 years, when I first began acupuncture. Although last time I did IVF I did it twice a week from ET but I haven't decided if I will this time yet.   x


----------



## Laura33

Congrats wonderwall that is absolutely brilliant news!!

Interesting about the acupuncture comment, that would be amazing if they can tell from your pulse.

I was back at clinic today and they saw the little sac again thats been hiding for a week or so but the consultant wasnt convinced it wasnt just some fluid. Had another blood draw and its gone from 620 to 811 in 4 days. They didnt see anything in my tubes but still cant rule anything out. They've offered me 3 options- carry on as we are monitoring  (no way), a biopsy to check if theres pregnancy tissue in my womb, or a D&C. Think I will go with option 2 but it takes a week to get results back. Their advice might have changed by tonight anyway when they see my beta  (i work at the hospital lab so see it first!). The saga continues basically xx


----------



## Claire35

Goodness me Laura, I can't believe this is still dragging on for you  
They never see anything during my scan in my tubes so ectopic definately can't be ruled out. Also sometimes with an ectopic there can be a pseudo sac which appears in the womb (an empty sac because the body believes there is a pregnancy)


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi Everyone

Happy New Year to all.

I've been AWOL mostly over Christmas and NY because I haven't quite been able to let myself believe I am pregnant. 

However, today we had our 6 week scan and there it was snuggled in it's little sack with a racing heartbeat.
So I am officially 6 weeks and 5 days up the duff! 

I wanna scream and shout ... but instead I will have a cup of tea and contemplate the wonder of IVF 😉

Congratulations to anyone out there that I have missed this month and commiserations to those of you who had BFN over the holidays. I'm really sorry but don't give up on your dream just yet (finances allowing). 

Still smiling xxx


----------



## JVJM

CONGRATS Wonderwall!!! SO happy for you!


Laura, it could be a blighted ovum. I had one and my beta levels rose but never doubled. As soon as I stopped all my meds and basically made my brain realize it was over, I started to m/c. Hope you get a definitive answer.  I'm sorry you're going through this as I know it's a difficult time.   


Wonderthecat, congratulations!! So glad you got to see the heartbeat and all is well. Must be such a relief. How are you feeling otherwise? 


Anyone else feeling nothing really yet? I'm feeling quite fine so don't believe there is something there even though my betas said otherwise. Obvs b/c I haven't had them in a while, I also am like, what if they've gone down??! Ahh... when will the fear end??


----------



## Wonderthecat

Hi *JVJM[b*[/b]

Am feeling a bit tired and grouchy but that MUST be because of the steroids - it couldn't possibly be me 

I have the odd cramp. Was having them almost constantly from ET until last week.

It's kind of weird. We've been through so much to get here and it almost feels like limbo land now as have to see my GP and try to continue with intralipids. Trying to take it one day at a time but my mind keeps on racing ahead quite happily.

I haven't had any beta's taken. Will go for another scan in two weeks though due to MC history. It's a wonderful and scary time

Xxx


----------



## simba32

Evening all - finally laid out on the sofa after day one back at work - man i could NOT get into the flow of it! ;-)

*Laura* - gosh, the saga does indeed continue! I'm so sorry..doesn't sounds like the levels are doubling.. tough. what did they say about a D&C? might be the quickest route out of all this for you? just concerned this has been going on weeks for you already. has there been any further updates? my heart goes out to you! xx

*Wonderthecat*! OMG - excellent news there lady!! 6w5d! I'm exactly 1 week behind you! when you say cramps have they been bad? I've lately had some really mild period style ones, but super mild...have you had your 2nd intralipd? had mine today and hand is bruised to crap! ugh.. bled all ove rthe tube to work nearly. nice.

*JV* - of course its the steroids making you grumpy! are you getting this stomach like tyre weight gain? i hope not its horrible!

*Cambo* - both my acupunctures said once a week was sufficient, but am concerned i have seen either since the 22nd Dec.. might book the old one in this week for a booster/blood nourishment!

*Claire* - how you getting on? any more progress?

*Polly* - you ok dear?

afm - still very little by way of symptoms. Bum is bruised from all the injections, breasts _maybe_ getting a little bigger, but v slight. still have lower back ache and some teeny mild cramps, tired, but otherwise NADA!? i can't believe this is real until i see it with my own eyes... 8 sleeps to go!!


----------



## Wonderthecat

*Simba32* - thank you!

I have to arrange an intralipids this week. Will be much third. Want to gave another one in 4/5 weeks - if I can get the prescription. I had an intralipids after the 2ww - my god, I bruised badly. Told them it hurt but they didn't listen as needed to hurry up and get out of the building. My DP said I had heroin arms when I got home - nice!

The cramps were awful to begin with. Sometimes so bad they took my breath away. I also get backache suddenly - like when I am pottering in the kitchen not doing anything remotely taxing. From what I've read on this forum symptoms range from none to full-on PMS cramps. Mine were different from PMS so I was half convinced it didn't work. But what do I know??

I'm back at work now too. Hard with such a big (or is that little?) secret within 

Congratulations to you! We are belly buddies xx


----------



## puffinpie

Sadly found out my baby has died in the womb today.
Absolutely heartbroken ;(


----------



## Wonderthecat

Oh *Puffinpie* That is devastating. Am so sorry. Sending a hug xxx


----------



## simba32

Oh puffin! I'm so so sorry... Hugs go out to you xx do they have any ideas why? How did you know? xx


----------



## Laura33

Puffinpie I am so so sorry to hear that. I hope you are ok and have a good support network around you. Big big hugs to you xx


----------



## simba32

Laura - whats the latest with your journey? any more betas/decisions made? x


----------



## JVJM

Puffin, I am so sorry. Sending lots of love to you and your dh. ((hugs))


----------



## Laura33

I had a biopsy of my womb today to see if theres pregnancy tissue in there. The doc was basically hoping to give me a good clean out without a full on d&c as I want to avoid that if I can (only had one 3 months ago to remove polyps). Fairly painful and unpleasant without pain relief but if it makes my numbers go down tomorrow it'll be worth it. I get another hcg tomorrow to see.


----------



## simba32

Wow, biopsy without drugs? Well done! Fingers crossed your levels start going down. Well done you! xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening ladies

Return to work not been too bad - I run the company with my husband so can work at my own pace as long as I get done what I need which is nice. Posted a job advert today for an office admin. The apprentice we took on to assist/eventually cover bits for me didn't work out after 10 weeks so not going down that route again!! My DS turned 8 yesterday too so the evening was taken up with visitors. 

Puffinpie - I'm so saddened to see your post  nothing I can say will make you feel any better but I offer my virtual (((hugs))). Look after yourself and take the time you need to recover from this. 

Wonderwall - Congratulations on your BFP! Completely understand your concerns re: chemical as been going through it myself. I would say do try and relax though and enjoy it as no reason not too but I should really listen to my own advice haha.

Wonderthecat - pleased you had a lovely scan  can't wait for ours - the 12th is going to be a busy day on here!

Laura - you are being so brave - keep us posted tomorrow xx

Simba - I'm still the same re: symptoms. Come Tuesday and all being well I'll be thankful I'm not suffering so far but until then I keep hoping all OK. Its ridiculous with my son I took one hpt day after AF was due and didn't fret at all afterwards and had a scan at 9 weeks (private) as back then you only got one nhs scan at 16 weeks compared to the 12 & 20 now! Joys of being naive 19yr old! I am feeling queasy when hungry & since yesterday I'm bloating now by the evening quite bad. 

7 sleeps! Xx


----------



## camborambo

*Puffinpie* I'm so sorry for your loss! Sending you big hugs. X 

*Laura* Hope your levels drop now. Keep us updated. X 

*Simba* yeah blood nourishment is important. Have you tried brewing/boiling dried red dates in hot water? That's perfect to drink in the morning and it's very blood nourishing.

I'm 8dpt3dt now (06/1) I have lower backache sometimes but I'm trying not to analyse every other twinge that I have. *sigh* Hoping for and dreading 12/1 at the same time.


----------



## simba32

Hi ladies

working form home today so more time to browse the web/see how you lot are doing? I've got some serious lower back going on (Cambo - maybe its a sign!? ;-))- hope its normal/ok? 6 sleeps till scan time, otherwise I'm desperately trying to keep myself busy and failing! lol..

*Polly* - nice you can work at your own pace, hope you manage to find a good admin assistant to pick up some of the slack. yeah, can imagine getting preys easily at 19yrs is a different experience!

*Laura* - how are you getting on today? have you had a second opinion on all this? mitt be worth getting if today is not conclusive?

hows being quite at work *Wonderthecat*? are you still drinking normal tea? I'm on decaf and then fresh mint only.. hope thats ok?

hows everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## simba32

Morning all!

Really dumb question, for the 6-7 week scan is that an external (on tum) or internal scan? 

Happy Thursday! X


----------



## Claire35

Mine was an internal scan at 7 weeks Simba with my daughter.


----------



## simba32

Thanks Claire! How you getting on? X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning Ladies

Avoiding some tasks I really should be getting on with!

Awful nights sleep with nausea, bloating and wind!   Lol. So can't wait to get off the progesterone gel!

I wondered this too Simba whether internal or external. I kind of presumed internal as they would see better. My scan is moved to Monday 11th now as DH had an appointment come up he needs to attend so fortunately they were able to move me to Monday so he can attend. Still seems ages away!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Seems we are getting quieter now! x


----------



## simba32

Yes, we do seem to be getting quieter! Just had s call from GP for urine test I did over Xmas a D I have strep B batteries- apparently common but means when I go into labour I have to have IV antibiotics do as not pas it onto the baby! There goes my home birth ideas... Joke. Def want a hospital birth! Hey ho, more obstacles to overcome! 

Lolly - sorry yo year you had s bad night! I woke up about 5! Today I'm feeling very grumpy and a little shakey... Lucky you having your scan pulled forward a day! 

Laura - how's things with you?

Cambo- still resisted to poas?? xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

I wouldn't worry too much now about the strep b. Rather odd of your GP to check that so early. I used to work as a maternity support worker (started training as a MW but met my husband and paths changed). It's a bacteria that can come and go throughout pregnancy so it's only really worth checking for once 34-36 weeks pregnant - in which case IV anti-b's would be necessary. 

I want a home birth  lol. DH doesn't want me to and I will of course see how pregnancy goes (and if one or two!). With my DS I gave birth at 1pm (at a Midwifery led birthing centre) and was home by 6pm . Much easier haha. xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

To be honest though it's quite good your drs picked that up as it is not yet a legal requirement for a midwife to test for group strep b unless symptoms present. I told a white lie in order to get checked with my DS. At least now you have proof you had it; they should definitely test you later on also. xx


----------



## Laura33

Hey all, 
Simba my 6-7wk scan was going to be an internal. Too early to see much by external i would have thought. Im still hanging in here. Bleeding again now and hcg has fallen a bit so hopefully this is finally going to be an end to it. Not due back at the clinic till nxt weds but I think I will probably go tomorrow as my hcg has fallen once before then shot back up so I dont believe a word of it anymore  x


----------



## Laura33

About 5 mins after writing that I got the most god awful pain in my left hand side and a rush of blood so we've come to a&e. Hcg has gone up a little again the blooming thing! Hopefully a false alarm and I can go home once they've scanned me and found nothing as usual. I feel a bit silly now that the pain is back to the usual dull ache. I just panicked though!


----------



## flossybear

Yep internal scan for 6-7w

Good your doctor checking for strep b, sadly my friend lost her baby at 2 days old in the summer due to this not being picked up and past on to baby,there's a petition going around to help highlight the need for the test/ medication

https://www.change.org/p/nhs-provide-tests-for-group-b-strep-to-prevent-any-more-avoidable-deaths-of-newborn-babies

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## camborambo

*Simba* I've bought a Clear Blue digital hpt and plan to test tomorrow 11dpt or day after 12dpt. Don't want to test too early now and get a BFN.

I've suddenly got this weird metallic taste in the back of my mouth. It's still there even after I've eaten and drunk something. I've read that that's due to estrogen levels fluctuating? Not sure if it's due to estrogen that I'm taking thrice a day and it can't be fluctuation cos I've been taking it for weeks now. It real does taste like I've been sucking on a coin! Eww! Backache is still coming and going. Last night my legs felt really numb out of the blue. Has anyone else suffered from these symptoms?


----------



## simba32

Hi cambo, CB are known for bring pretty unreliable- if you can pop to a chemist and get a first response test? I've not had numb legs at all...metallic taste could be good (I haven't had it, but I've got little/no symptoms). Good luck!! Keep us posted! xx


----------



## simba32

Sorry laura, missed your post! You really are going through the mill with this, you poor thing? Maybe a D&C would end it once and for all? You seem to be coping really well! Are you going to work or hanging st home? 

Polly - thanks for the strep b advice! I hadn't any idea she was testing for it as she just said she would test for uti as a lot of women have one in early days and army are. I'm not hing to think to much more about it now ( no point), but good to know! x


----------



## simba32

Hi Flossy - sorry missed your post too - whats with me. losing your baby at 2 days old? OMG.. awful, esp when it could have been prevented!? wowza, in this day and age and in the UK too?

just got my midwife appointment for the 28 Jan (I'd be 9w exactly then that day!). seem s a little scary and fake!? just need to get past tuesday.. x


----------



## flossybear

Simba - good lucky for Tuesday  
I soooooooo know what you mean about feeling fake, I was so pleased at the scan something was there and my body hadn't been tricking me, even at the midwife this week I felt like I shouldn't be there and someone was go to go no don't be daft your not pregnant


----------



## simba32

Haha!  Us fakies! 

Cambo, did you test? xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi ladies

Cambo - I would def try First Response over Clearblue. With my chemical pregnancy first response was light but visibly darker than what a clearblue test showed. Fingers crossed - thinking of you!  

Simba/Flossy - agree with the feeling fake lol! When midwife called to book me in I said to her "I've not called GP yet as I've not had my scan at clinic.. I was going to get in touch after".. Basically saying I'm not really pregnant to be booked yet as not seen anything lol. She didn't mind and wants to book me Tues so I really hope Monday goes well or will be upsetting cancelling! Told her I'll only be 7w3d, don't feel pregnant enough yet! 

Chilled weekend. Picked up my Tesco click and collect. DS has his birthday party this evening 5-6:30pm. Carvery booked with family tomorrow. Xx


----------



## camborambo

Oh I couldn't find a First Response and it would have been too late to order online for it to arrive before my beta on 12/1. I tested on the CB digital yesterday at 11dpt3dt and got 'Not Pregnant'.  Then I saw Simba's post about it being unreliable and found lots of people saying that too from Google. I also found these tests results that if you have low hcg levels like 10.2mIU, only 35 got 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' out of 90 test subjects. The rest got 'Not Pregnant'. But CB says 10mIU is their lowest threshold. Tried to attach pic but doesn't seem to work. Here's the link if you are interested. http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/K112870.pdf 
So... I'm hoping that 
I just have low hcg levels, 
it's too early to test for day 3 transfer,
FET embryos have slow rising hcg levels, (read this comment on posts from quite a few people but can't find articles about it)
late implantation, hence low hcg levels...

Last time I had fresh cycle of ivf, i had my first beta at 13dpt3dt and got only 87 but it did rise eventually, even though I got a blighted ovum later on. So even though i got a BFN and have half prepared myself that it might have failed... I'm still half hopeful.  
Just 2 days left to beta now!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning Cambo

I agree for a 3dt it quite possibly is too early on a clearblue digital. Not read the link you've attached yet but I've always believed they are minimum 25miu. With my chemical my beta was 14 (can't remember dpt) but on FR's I was getting more than squinters but negative on a digital. Try to not give up hope- if you can drive to a Tesco's or similar today then I know I probably would (but my patience level is 0!) but it's not long now xxx


----------



## simba32

Morning all!

How goes it?

Polly - one more sleep till scan day! How you getting on? Feeling less anxious I hope! What time is it tomor? How was the birthday party?? Sweeties galore! 🎉🎂 

Cambo- I agree that for a 3dt that might be to early... Boots defo stick first response. Hang in there and keep the faith! I also think a supermarket own brand us better than CB.

Wonderthecat and wonderwall- how you guys getting on? 

Laura- I'm hoping this will have started going your way? 

AFm- last 2 nights I've woken up at 3-4am and struggled to get back to sleep. Am shattered and grumpy. I think it's the steroids, or anyone else having the same?? xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Simba,  party went well thanks. It was at one of these new indoor trampolining places that are popping up. I was sure there would be at least one injury or set of tears but nope! Thank goodness haha. Everyone was red cheeked and had a great time.

I don't think I'm too anxious now it's closer.. I just want it over and done with and hopefully I'll start feeling more sain, lol! Appointment is 8:20am so no hanging around! Clinic is an hours drive away.

Your the same as me. I'm taking around 4am and that's it. I might start drifting off by around 6:30-7am but by that point it's too late! Weeing loads in the night too. Was lovely yesterday morning though. Went to loo about 6:30 after clock watching for ages believing I had the school run then realised I didn't have to get up! Bliss!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, just popping on to say hi! Sorry I've not been present since my BFP. I've been trying to distract myself after the emotions of my chemical last time.

Cambo - I agree with the others, first response all the way! Not long until your OTD. I also think the CB are not as sensitive as they make out they are. Your symptoms sound very promising though.

Simba and Polly - Wishing you all the best for your approaching scans. It's such a mixture of scariness and excitement at the same time.

AFM currently 5+3. I started spotting at 5+2 last time when I had my chemical so very apprehensive at the moment. Yet, taking the positive that this is the furthest I've got. Also, it feels different compared to last time and taking slight comfort in my symptoms.

I too have had insomnia since around BFP. I've been more tired the last few days too so napping when I can. I've had indigestion since around 10dp5dt which is just getting worse. Gaviscon is my new best friend! I even get it if I sip water. This started dropping off before I spotted last time so take it as a good sign. The extra progesterone has a lot to answer for. My first scan is booked on Tuesday 26th Jan where I estimate I'll be 7+5. I'll be on constant knicker watch until then x


----------



## camborambo

Thanks for your replies, huns! I think I'll wait until the beta! I haven't had any symptoms today! I don't feel like I'm pregnant though.   Well there's nothing I can do except try and not think too much and wait for the beta. 2 more sleeps to go!


----------



## simba32

God, the knicker watch is getting bad! I'm starting to really freak out that mines ectopic, am imagining pains in my remaining tube! I'm driving myself crazy! Wahhhh! Going to have to do some meditation before bed! 

Cambo- hang in there, it ain't over lady! 2 more sleeps indeed! 

Wonderwall- pleased you haven't bled yet! Good good sign!!! Indigestion doesn't sound much fun! Sorry to hear your also sleeping badly.. I'm generally a 9 hr a nighter so if I don't get at least 8 I'm a grump! Lol xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Thought I was ok earlier but now I am getting myself at it! The evenings are when I generally feel a bit yucky, bloated and can't eat but I'm feeling soo tired and if I think about tomorrow my stomach flips! I can imagine being sat in the waiting room tomorrow with a dry mouth and unable to talk through sickness lol. Lying there I'm going to be a bag of nerves   Thank god it's over and done with early. I appear composed on the outside haha; just inside! X


----------



## simba32

Morning all, 
I'm petrified!!!! I've been so positive and calm until 2 days ago- I'm sleeping badly still (3.30am wake last night!) and really anxious that it's another ectopic. I'm really 'feeling' things on my remaining tube! Crazy what the mind can do. I guess the lack of sleep doesn't help! Arghhh! this is not fun. x

good luck polly - let us know how you get on! thinking of you xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Simba - sorry you are feeling anxious about things, completely understandable. If it helps. The doctor told me the other week that we can't "unlearn" things. So for example pain, you could be making yourself feel it (I definitely do it!). Can you be distracted from it - do you feel it most when sat not doing much? Tomorrow hopefully you will have your reassurance. xxx

AFM -    Good news. Two babies; two heartbeats. I do need to return Monday next week though. Baby 1 is measuring exact where it should be and as nurse called it a "stonker" lol. Baby two is measuring a week behind. Unsure whether it is tucked away and behind yolk sac so difficult to measure, just growing slow or not going to progress. Will re-measure next week but I'm happier now! xxx


----------



## Wonderwall35

That's fantastic news Polly! Fingers crossed the second baby will be fine. You must be a lot more reassured now. Wishing you a happy and healthy rest of your 9 months  x


----------



## simba32

Wow!!! Nice work polly! You must be chuffed!! xxx


----------



## Claire35

Wow great news Polly  

Laura how are things with you? I really hope next time you post it is to say things are finally getting resolved, I'm worried for you that this is an ectopic. From all you have said it sounds like it to me. 

Afm nothing to report, currently ovulating which is pants as I know there is absolutely no point at all in trying and I havent heard anything back from the doctor or hospital re a referral so that's that. I'm fine most of the time but I still have moments of disbelief that I am never going to have any more children or experience pregnancy again.


----------



## JVJM

Congrats Polly!! Are they identical or two separate sacs?


Simba, I'm soooo nervous about tomorrow too. Hope we get some good news


----------



## Wonderwall35

Good luck for tomorrow JVJM and Simba, will be thinking of you.

Also, good luck for your beta tomorrow Cambo, will you get the results tomorrow?


----------



## HopefulPolly

Evening ladies - thank you for your well wishes.

Good luck tomorrow Simba, Cambo & JVJM. Thinking of you. 

JVJM - two separate sacs


----------



## camborambo

Thanks *HopefullyPolly* & Congrats!!! I'm sure the 2nd baby will be fine!

*Wonderwall* yeah I'll get my results a few hours after. Have beta early then need to pop back to see doctor just before lunch.

*Simba* These weeks have been torture! Nearly there! big hugs to you, hun!v  1 more sleep to go!

I'm not feeling very optimistic tbh. I got a little light brown discharge yesterday & today with some cramping. Kept feeling it was all over and bursting into tears today. This has been such an emotional roller coaster! I just hope that it's just implantation bleed.  
I'll post tomorrow with my results whether they're good or bad. X


----------



## simba32

Good good luck cambo and JV!!

Last night started spitting Briwn blood! Ugh, no! Will let you know what they see! xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Keeping an eye out for updates xxxx


----------



## Claire35

Good luck for today Simba, and cambarambo.

Regarding spotting, with my daughter I had brown discharge and bleeding from 5 weeks and it lasted until 10 weeks so can be completely normal.


----------



## simba32

phewie!!  ONE beautiful heartbeat!!

measured 6w4d and I'm 6w5d so bang on target!!

started spotting brown goo last night - apparently its the pessaries so all good! am in happy shock! i cannot tell you HOW stressed i was beforehand! my for, this is one scary roller coaster! back in 2 weeks for 2nd scan, or 3 weeks for scan and harmony test if we want that instead.. 

JV and Cambo - how are you getting on?? xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

AHH Simba I am soooo pleased for you!!!!!! My stomach flipped when my phone flashed up with an email notification from here! Wow ) You must feel so much relief. Brilliant, over the moon  Congratulations again even more so! 

Waiting on you other girls and   for more good news! xxx


----------



## Wonderthecat

Congratulations *Simba32* that is fantastic news!

I know how stressful the spotting can be but at least you have seen and heard that wonderful sound.

Sending hugs x


----------



## simba32

god - i feel like a weight has been lifted! never got this far before so bloody exciting! Polly - you have your midwife today? 

yes, waiting to hear on the other ladies, and Laura!? xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Fingers crossed for a plain sailing healthy 9 months for you now Simba  

Yes booking appointment at midday. Quite looking forward to it. Still the same midwife I had with my son and I've worked with her in the past when I was based with the community midwives. She works in a different town but would occasionally come across to my area. Will be weird seeing faces I used to work with! xx


----------



## Laura33

Yay congrats Simba!! Absolutely wonderful news am so happy for you. Good luck to the other ladies waiting for results today. Well I'm still here just as I was. I was admitted last friday and scheduled for surgery but the early preg consultant cancelled it as she thinks she found the remainder of a preg in my uterus. I go back to the epu at my work tomorrow to check hcg and make a plan. Want a D&C to be done with it x


----------



## simba32

oh laura - its been never ending. When can you book in for a D&C? this is really awful for you.. HUGS xxx


----------



## camborambo

Congratulations *Simba*! Really happy for you! 

*Laura* Aww hope you get your D&C asap so you can move on from this. 

I'm afraid I'm out of the game for now. Beta was negative.  RE says it doesn't seem that either frosties implanted at all.
I was upset earlier but now I'm feeling much better. Just not my turn yet.  
Looking on the bright side of things , I've still got 3 more frosties in the last straw and RE says we can start next cycle when AF arrives. 
If all survive the thaw, I'm allowed to put 3 back in this time. 
I'm to stop all medication & pessaries now and wait for AF to come in the next few days. Then I'm to call clinic on 2nd or 3rd day and go in to check if lining has shed and start again.  
RE estimates ET will be during first week of Feb.


----------



## simba32

Oh Cambo - Im SO SO sorry - but you seem to be taking things in your stride and have a good/quick plan in place. it WILL happen for you! Big big hugs and best of luck for your upcoming FET! stay in touch!! xxx


----------



## Laura33

Big hugs Cambo. I'm so sorry for the bfn. It wasn't meant to be this time. Sounds like you can try again really quickly which is great xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Cambo - so sorry to read your news also ((hugs)). Like the others have said, it seems you have the next steps planned and aren't waiting too long at all. Sending heaps of **positive thoughts** your way. Definitely go for all 3! xxx


----------



## camborambo

Yeah, it's a good thing that I can start straightaway. 
Thanks for your well wishes and hugs! ladies! 
I'd love to stay in touch too and hear how everyone is getting on! *Simba* xxx


----------



## simba32

well - lets all stay on here, chatting! ;-) x


----------



## Wonderwall35

So sorry to hear your news Cambo. You sound so strong dealing with it and as the others have said, it really does help having a plan for the next step. Have you had NK cell testing done yet? Can't remember if you said you had or not. Wishing you all the best for the next step. Not too long to wait either.

Simba - I'm so delighted and relieved for you. Congratulations! It must have been very emotional for you both. Wishing you all the very best.

Laura - Can't believe your saga is still going on! Really hope you get your D&C soon.

My scan is two weeks today which seems forever away. One of my best friends announced today she was 9 weeks pregnant with her second (1st month of trying, grrrrrrrrr). Was dying to tell her my news but will wait until at least 12 weeks hopefully,  plus DH and I promised we wouldn't tell anyone. Really happy for her though as would not want anyone of my close friends ( or anyone really) to go through fertility treatment.


----------



## JVJM

well...






there's TWO!! I am in shock. Both measured on track at 6w 4days and we saw the heartbeats although they didn't measure. I go back next Fri and she said she would measure then at exactly 8 wks. The husband is dancing for joy and I'm like   . I was convinced it was a singleton.


----------



## Wonderwall35

Wow, congrats JVJM! Another set of twins  So happy for you both x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Haha JVJM! Congrats on your twins!   Brill news ! Xx


----------



## simba32

Congratulations JV!!! Assume you out 2x back? Can't quiet remember!! Awesome news!! Well done you! xx

Yes, cambo, I was also going to ask if you had NK cells test yet? Takes 2 weeks to come in so if you do want to don't lose time. I do know some clinics treat for NK cells without testing as its an expensive test £660!! Maybe worth thinkin/asking  about although it's v controversial and nhs don't do it X 

Wonderwall, 2 weeks does seem an age away! Distraction is the game now! xx


----------



## JVJM

simba, congrats on your healthy singleton! I'm kinda jealous  We put back 3 so I'm glad only two stuck. She held up two fingers and I burst into tears. Shock, fear, joy, I felt it all! Still am in disbelief.


Polly, at least we can go through this together. I am so nervous. What do I do now? I haven't told my GP. When do we get to see a consultant? I am going mental!! 


Cambo, glad you have a plan and you can start so soon. Was you last cycle medicated or natural? Have you thought about trying the other?


Laura, so sorry you are still in limbo. Hope it's resolved now.


----------



## Laura33

JVJM congrats! Twins wow! You must be soooo excited . 

Afm I have to wait a whole week till my ERPC. My beta has fallen to 621 from 699 in a week. I get a blood test next Weds morning and if it hasn't dropped significantly this time I get the op. Come on hcg, hurry up and fall already!!!


----------



## simba32

Oh laura- I can't believe how long this is taking!! And so many beta tests! Your being wonderful about the whole thing too! Let's hope in a week this nightmare is over for you! Do you have ideas for a next plan? at least your not loosing a tube! 

JV- have you recovered from your shock?? lol. 

Polly- what's your next step? Are you 100% with midwife now or still with clinic? 

Wonderthecat and wonderwall - how you guys getting on? X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning Ladies

Laura - it is incredulous how long you have been in limbo now. I hope this is over for you soon too and you can move on. 

JVJM/Simba - I didn't have to call GP luckily. Clinic wrote to them and they contacted me. I wasn't going to call them until after scan on Monday but as they got hold of me first, I saw the midwife Tuesday. Not sure about consultant yet - I know with twins I will be consultant led than midwife but we didn't mention it. I've got my blanks notes but midwife wanted to see me as she is away for a fortnight. She has referred me for my scan, that health card and given me some bits ready for her holiday cover to fill out my notes and take my bloods on the 26th January. We will know by then as well whether twin 2 is growing or not :/ which will mean we know whether I'll be midwife or consultant. 

Want Monday to hurry up but worried I won't have any definitive answers; for example the baby has grown but still smaller. Now I know it's twins obviously I would love them to say that the little one is doing fine; if not then one healthy baby is important and the initial aim. Feel a bit in limbo. Not sure if the clinic will "get rid of me" after Monday and say for NHS to monitor now. xx


----------



## camborambo

*Wonderwall* Thanks, hun!

*Simba* yeah! Let's stay on here and chat!

I haven't had NK cells tested. RE doesn't think that I need to get tested. She did say it's controversial too. Have you all had it done? However, she did suggest getting my DH & my Chromosomes tested for abnormalities and we're considering it now.

*JVJM* Congratulations on twins!!!  Wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy! 
My last cycle was medicated. I can't do natural because I suffer from anovulation and only get periods when I'm prescribed provera to induce.

*Laura* So sorry that you're stuck in limbo! Hope you can move on from this soon!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Cambo - if this cycle didn't work or end in miscarriage I was definitely going to have NK cell biopsy and blood test done.I would definitely contemplate it as most failures are either due to chromosomal abnormalities or implantation issues so I would would want to rule both out if I had any more cycles. My clinic are starting a trial in March where if you sign up they do all the NK testing for free plus free endoscratch too. That is my back up plan if things don't work out.

Polly - Hope you get your some idea on Monday on how the way things are going with twin two. It's one hurdle after another isn't it?

Simba - Are you having any other symptoms as things progress? Has the spotting eased off?

I can't believe I've made it to 6 weeks! Too scared to relax as I know when I do things might go wrong. Doing slightly less knicker watch now. Feeling really tired, especially by the afternoon. Last few days my bra feels like the underwire is digging in although they don't look any bigger. As soon as I get home I whip it off but then it hurts when I walk up and down stairs. Don't want to get any maternity bras until after 7 week scan as don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## simba32

Hi all

*Polly* - i can see your limbo land - the waiting just continues and continues!

*Cambo* - i also had the karyotyping screening, one consultant (when NHS were kicking me out) said that any embryo could have abnormalities - in fact a lot do which is why the general population dosnet get pregnant like rabbits, so he didn't seem t think it was hugely useful. not sure I'm convinced as i think it does throw some stuff up but still. i do think NK cells is controversial and most in NHS smirk at it, but the AMOUNT of evidence I've read of women who have treatment for it and fall pregnant is huge - I'm a big fan obvs, and although steroids are a nasty nasty drugs the intralipid is a natural nutrient drip, so i weighed that up and went for it - pleased i did too! might be one worth thinking about... its just there has been no clinical trials on it.. they are also testing for NK cells for serial miscarriers too so i do think its picking up momentum. id also DEF think about getting a scratch done for sure.. you would need to get on that ASAP now though i think as you need it the month before (so now?)....

*wonderwall* - congrats on 6 weeks! 1/2 thru the danger zone (is how i looked at it!). I'm 7w today and haven't even contemplated new bras - that feesl MUCH to like tempting fate.. when do you _need_ to think about things like that?? I've not got much more by way of symptoms.. just tired/ealry to bed, a bit bloated/windy in evenings/today have a little indigestion but thats it. you?

just went for acupuncture - hoping its right to carry on - she is a specialist but a little worried.. just need something to panic about! lol.
afm - bleeding stopped right after i change my administration of pessaries from front to back! think they were irritating me. so thats good. phew! not at all hungry this eve so going to hav san avocado for dinner and settle on the sofa and catch up on some scrappy dramas... xxx


----------



## simba32

Hi all
Feeling super bloated/uncomfortable, with lower back ache. Anyone else? I'm also dead tired! just hope it's normal.... ??


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Simba

You're about a week behind me aren't you? I'm still feeling bloated in the evenings but about a week ago I had to buy rennie deflatine as I was sooo uncomfortable. Lower backs been ok. Tiredness albeit I've not had to take naps has been my most obvious symptom. All sounds like it's going well for you! Haha, albeit feeling a bit rubbish! Xx


----------



## simba32

I'm 7w3d today polly, you? How's your weekend been? Mine was pretty chilled! Gosh, I'm getting so boring now! Lol X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Morning 

I'm 8w2d today Simba - had scan this morning. One healthy baby in there with little arm and leg buds haha   The other one hasn't grown since last week nor it's sac and no hb seen. I'm not upset though. One healthy baby is a blessing and exciting. I am out of limbo and able to move forward! I was reading that once a hb is seen on ultrasound at 8 weeks miscarriage rates are drastically lower. My next private scan I booked is on Sat 13th Feb when 12w as I would like to announce to friends on Valentines Day. Would imagine I'll have the NHS nuchal screening scan not long after but didn't want to miss announcing on Valentines Day as just seemed pretty sweet tbh lol. 

Spent my weekend watching last years series of Downton Abbey as DH was away in Las Palmas for work - lucky bugger!


----------



## Who knew

Hi ladies, jumping back in after my first scan today - I'm expecting twins!! Think this explains the early positive and sickness kicking in like a mutha, but I'm elated  

Thank you for all of your support and kind words, I really appreciate it but I'm going to take a step back and try and rest up as much as poss in my 'ever-decreasing' spare time! I really hope everything turns out ok for us all, take care xx


----------



## simba32

Whoknew- congratulations!!! 2x babies! Good good luck with your journey, stay positive!!

Polly- sorry to hear your second one didn't catch up, but as you say a healthy baby is all we want! I've also read a heartbeat at 8w is a great stage to get to, so we'll done!! I've got my next scan on Monday, when I'll hopefully be 8+4... Fingers crossed! 

Laura- I'm hoping you are out of your saga by now? 

JV/ has the shock settled down? 😜


----------



## camborambo

Sorry i've been missing for a few days! I've been busy contacting other clinics abroad about doing IVF at theirs in April, if my 
next FET fails. The private hospital I am with is so expensive so we can't afford it anymore.
As I am having Karyotyping done, I will have to wait a cycle before proceeding with FET. As it makes sense to wait, in case 
they find any abnormalities I guess. So I'm on BCP at the moment and ET should be around the last week of Feb. Not long
away anyways.

*Simba* I think I'm going to get NK cells tested myself. Need to contact this lab about whether i can walk in or need to 
make an appointment. If they find something, I'll go show my RE.

On a side note, one of the potential IVF clinics I contacted, asked if I have had AMH tested. After searching thru all my records,
it doesn't seem that I have. Have any of you girls had AMH? Seems like it should be an important test to do for IVF.

*HopefulPolly* Aww sorry to hear about your second one. Pray you continue to have a healthy and happy pregnancy! 

*WhoKnew* Wow! Congratulations on twins!  All the best! x


----------



## JVJM

hi ladies. How are you pregnant ladies feeling? Still no morning sickness, but I feel off in general. If I don't eat I start to feel worse so keeping a full belly is the only thing that works. Then I feel bloated. It's a vicious cycle....


simba, I'm still in shock. I go back on Friday and am so nervous. When is your next scan?


Who knew, congrats! Sounds like you're thrilled!!


Cambo, good luck with your next round of testing. I hope it comes back quickly.


Hopeful polly, sorry to hear about your second, but happy that you have one healthy baby!


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, what a difference a few days makes!

Sadly, I had a small bleed on Friday. Clinic couldn't get me in until today so had the whole weekend dealing with the emotions of another chemical. The bleeding stopped pretty quickly and I've been spotting since which has now stopped. Just got back from the scan, although I'm 6+5, they could see a small blob which measured 5 weeks but we could see a heartbeat. I'm being rescanned in exactly 7 days. The doctor told me that the measurements aren't exact and that it may catch up. But equally it may not grow much and next week we'll know for sure if it's viable.

Feel reassured we saw a heartbeat but worried about the size. Has anyone had any experience of this? They think the bleed may have been from my cervix like you Simba with all the pessaries so switched to rectal now. It's going to be a long week.

Cambo - Can't believe they've never done your AMH. Mine is 9.5 which is lower than what it should be for my age. Glad you're thinking about the NK testing. Best of luck with it all.

Polly - Glad you've got a strong healthy one, so sorry about your second.

JVJM - Hope your scan goes well Friday.

Whoknew - Congrats on your news!


----------



## simba32

morning all

*Cambo* - well done on doing some research - I'm REALLY surprised you didn't have your AMH tested - id call your clinic and ask as its one of the first tests to see if IVF etc is viable.. maybe you just don't have a copy?? have you also thought about getting a scratch done now you have time if you are waiting for karyotyping? again - something that has good evidence base of helping increase chances of implantation! good luck on NK cells too - they take a while to come back but also worth knowing, if you believe the hype. sounds like you are steaming ahead and making plans which is what you need! end of Feb isn't far away at all!

*Wonderwall* - sorry to hear about the bleeding! I've had a few spots here and there which have really shake me up; but i have to hang on until Monday scan. i have read on FF quite a lot about scans showing late progress and then catching up so i don't think you are out of the game by any means - its going to be a long 7 days for you tough.. ugh! try to distract yourself which is bloody hard i know!

*JV* - next scan isn't till Monday - seems like an age away! and negativity is seeping back in.. this is HARD! I've still not got many signs at all, breasts are a little fuller (not masses) and tender, and tired but otherwise the same! i keep telling myself its the steroids, but i have started bruising even more badly from all my injections!? whats going on there!?

afm - keep having odd things on my knicker watch which are freaking me out - browny colour.. no bad enough to warrant going to clinic and paying for a scan seeing as i have one on Monday but just keep freaking out its died!? paranoia! i think i need to do some meditation! xx


----------



## JVJM

wonderwall, bleeds are scary. Hopefully all is well- a heartbeat is such a strong sign!


simba, my injections are KILLING me now. DH says it's bc there are no spots left that haven't been injected so it's angry internally as well. Uh. *chants to self it will all be worth it in 8 months*


----------



## Laura33

Wonderwall I'm sorry you're going through a stressful time. I have everything crossed for you that all is fine by the next scan. Stay positive x

Hopeful Polly- I'm so sorry to hear about the second that is such a shame but if it means you have a lovely strong single baby in the end then that is a wonderful outcome.x

Simba all the best till your next scan. It must be so nerve wracking but seems like everthing was great on the last scan so stay positive x

Afm I finally had my erpc yesterday afternoon. I had to wait on my hcg in the morning which dropped to 427 from 621 the week before so I assumed the op was off but I got advised to go ahead with it and get this thing over with finally. They got some tissue out so fingers crossed its done. Feeling a bit battered tonight physically and emotionally and kinda wanna curl up and hibernate for a week/year . Life goes on though doesn't it and these things pass! xxx


----------



## simba32

Laura- I so hope this awful episode is now over for you!! Any next plan or time to take a break? big hugs xxx


----------



## simba32

How's things ladies? got my 8w scan tomor! Bricking it!! xx


----------



## JVJM

Hi Simba. I had mine on Fri and both still measuring on track. I did notice that one has a smaller yolk sac than the other although they didn't mention it. Called my GP and asked for a call back (b/c Ihaven't told them anything!!) as they said the GP schedules the nuchal. They never called me back which is annoying so they'll probably call while I'm at work. I felt like I was being looked at a bit funny last wk so don't want to out myself just yet!!  I;m sure yours will be just fine so don't worry. I was terrified too and then when she started I looked right at dh, and was like 'still two?'. They're starting to look like babies which is exciting! Can't wait for you to see your little gummy bear.


----------



## simba32

Exciting JV!! Was that your 8w scan? Amazing your having twins!!!!


----------



## JVJM

simba32 said:


> Exciting JV!! Was that your 8w scan? Amazing your having twins!!!!


yep, the 8 wk and we go back in 2 wks for another. This is the furthest we've ever seen live babies as usually at our 8/9 wks they have stopped developing. I know how nervous you must be but I'm sure all is fine with your little one as well. Have you told your GP yet? Apparently, we need to get on it b/c the nuchal scan timing is so critical...


----------



## simba32

Yah, I'm booked in for booking appointment on Thursday! Hope I have just cause to have booked it?! Eek! 
A sleepless night for me methinks X


----------



## simba32

Just had scan, all looking good and measuring 8+4, which is bang on target! Phew!! X


----------



## camborambo

*Simba, Wonderwall* 
I'm surprised that I didn't have AMH levels tested too! Emailed my RE and she said I hadn't had it tested and that "_This is not a routine blood test and its value not reflecting the outcome of pregnancy. I only suggest this test to patient who is likely to have premature ovarian aging( reduced ovarian reserve)._" So I don't know what to think! It's not like I won't be paying for these tests and its not at her expense! Re: NK Cells, I checked with labs but I need a referral to get it done. More researching then.

Good news with your scan today, Simba!!!  Can sleep well tonight then!


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hiya

Sorry been AWOL!

Simba so pleased to read your scan today went well ) I'm 9+2 day had to book myself a scan for this Saturday coming when I'll be 10 weeks. Feel I need constant reassurance it's all going ok (which is probably why I've been avoiding forums)- quite exhausting really and I haven't been sleeping at all lately. Some birth clubs are so scary with loads of upsetting posts I just have to not read and stay clear! I get annoyed with myself for not being like when I was pregnant with with son and just easy going/enjoying it! 

Seeing MW again tomorrow for booking bloods and to complete notes in my main mw's absence on leave.

Done some interviews last week and found an admin person to start working alongside so I can concentrate on accounts and in months to come have someone to rely on this office (hopefully!). Called someone today and offered them the role. Needed someone whether I was pregnant or not but will time well. Also booked a cruise for April during the Easter hols. I will be 19/20 weeks and you can't cruise from 24 so also works well. A week break with DH and DS is definitely needed! 

xx


----------



## Wonderwall35

Simba, JVJM and Polly - So happy for you that scans have gone well. It's such an anxious wait in between, one hurdle at a time.

Cambo - Fingers crossed you get your AMH test done with your NK testing.

AFM I had another two small bleeds last Thursday and Friday, spotting brown since. Switched onto gestone injections instead of pessaries. Scan brought forward to today and sadly found out I've had a missed miscarriage  No heartbeat seen and only grown a tiny bit from last time. The clinic were really good and the local EPU are ringing me to see what I want to do. Have stopped meds (thank goodness), and think I'll see what happens in the next 24 hrs. May book in for ERPC end of week if I can. Have taken rest of week off work.

We're both obviously gutted but are being more pragmatic about it compared to our chemical in August. Glad I've got a back up plan to start again in 3 months, having NK testing done this time too.

You are all such a lovely group of strong, supportive ladies and I couldn't have gone through it all without you. Wish you all the very best for your futures, wherever it may take you x


----------



## simba32

Just a quick one as as dont want to read and run: Oh wonderwall!!! I'm so sorry to read your post!! Be kind to yourself chick! Hugs!!! xxxx


----------



## flossybear

Hi ladies just saying hi  
Had 12week scan today and all looking good, still doesn't feel real but think we will now let ourselves relax a bit and start telling people, so far only close family and best friend know


----------



## simba32

Excellent news flossy!! Whoop! Hopefully you can really a little more!!

How's everyone else getting in? JV? Polly?

Laura- are you finally through your ordeal? 

Wonderwall, hope you are ok?? Hugs xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Wonder wall - very sorry to read your news. I'm glad you feel you are approaching this in a better way than before and have your next steps lined up.

Flossybear - yay to 12 week scan! I am still awaiting my NHS date through the post but have a scan when 12 weeks privately.

Simba - hope you are taking care and doing alright.

I was naughty and treated ourselves to a scan. DH didn't get to come to last scan at fertility clinic as he was away. He is in the air now on the way to Houston but squeezed a scan in this morning  Sonographer was lovely and although I just paid for a dating scan switched it to 4D for us! I'll post a link but apologies on my phone so no idea how big it's going to be or if its a click link. The "demised twin" was not visible but I do have small subchronic bleeds in my womb. I've not had any bleeding so she don't be alarmed if I do or they may just reabsorb. I'm glad I'm back in 2 weeks so can check if they have gone or got smaller. She said baby was absolutely fine though. Annoyingly, it may been it affects they way are screening tests for baby is carried out as could give inaccurate results. Cross that bridge when comes to it! Xx

P.s. I'm going to call clinic Monday with regards to progesterone gel as I think this is what may be stopping me bleeding so going to just ask for advice. Worried when I stop in 2 weeks I'll bleed a bit if subchronics not reabsorbed x


----------



## simba32

Hi polly, that 4d scan is mad?! Is starting to look like a baby!! Well done you!!

Time is slowing down for me as I wait till next scan, a week Monday!!!x


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi Simba and Polly - Glad things are progressing well for you both, that 4D scan is amazing Polly.

I had my ERPC on Friday so glad to get it out of the way and move forward. The EPU and hospital have been amazing. Relieved to be taking a break from it all. Have been recommended to wait 3 cycles before starting again. Will book my review appointment at fertility clinic for March with hope to begin April/May. 

Best of luck to you all and wish those of you who were successful happy and healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## simba32

Glad your all'done' wonderwall! Big big hugs and positive vibes for the next stage xxx


----------



## JVJM

wonderwall, I'm so sorry to read your news. Hope you are home and recovering well. I agree, the EPUs are amazing and I'm glad they took good care of you.   


polly, amazing ultrasound!! So cool they did that for you.


simba, not long now til your scan! 


I went in for my 10w today and they both measured 9w6d which worries me a little, but she assured me is fine. We got to HEAR the heartbeats for the first time!! I couldn't believe it and started crying. It was also nice to graduate to a tummy scan. Before the scan we had our midwife appt which was long- so much paperwork and questions! I have two consultant appts for Monday so looking forward to knowing who will be managing our case...


Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## JVJM

camborambo said:


> *Simba, Wonderwall*
> I'm surprised that I didn't have AMH levels tested too! Emailed my RE and she said I hadn't had it tested and that "_This is not a routine blood test and its value not reflecting the outcome of pregnancy. I only suggest this test to patient who is likely to have premature ovarian aging( reduced ovarian reserve)._" So I don't know what to think! It's not like I won't be paying for these tests and its not at her expense! Re: NK Cells, I checked with labs but I need a referral to get it done. More researching then.
> 
> Good news with your scan today, Simba!!!  Can sleep well tonight then!


Definitely get this done if you can. AMH levels can indicate poor egg quality so it's good to know what you're dealing with before spending more time, money and potential heartache.


----------



## simba32

excellent JV! amazing you really are having TWINS!! mental!! have you moved to the early pregnancy/waiting for scans thread? 

i caved and had a scan on Tuesday after having some horrible dreams on w/e. I thought i was 9w5d then and the scanner said it measured at 10w3d? didn't think that would be possible, but maybe its just BIG! oh dear.. looked it up n FF and size can vary up to a week either way, so wouldn't worry JV. anyway, due to the size she did harmony test there and then, so get results on 18th Feb and NHS 12w scan on 19 Feb. i also had a tummy scan (first EVER!) and heard the HB too.. insane. also a MAJOR milestone, i had my last progesterone bum injection yesterday! whoop! hoping bum lumps will go in the next weeks.

hows everyone else getting along? Polly? Laura?  Cambo? Wonderwall? wonderthecat? xx


----------



## camborambo

Sorry for being MIA, ladies. Went on holiday with DH and have been busy waiting for next cycle when I'll have my next FET.

*JVJM* I didn't know low AMH levels indicated low egg quality! I think I will push to have it tested if this last FET fails, 
before next IVF cycle.

*Wonderwall* So sorry to hear your news! Hope you're recovering well. All the best for your future plans! 
*HopefulPolly* Love the 4d scan! 

*Simba* I'm sure hearing the HB has eased your mind a lot? Try not to think to much and just relax! x

Finished my pack of BCP last week and just started AF today! Going in to see RE on 11/2 (day 3). Think my ET will be around 26/2.
Here we go again!


----------



## simba32

Good good luck cambo! Pleased it's happening fast! xx


----------



## Laura33

Lovely to hear everything is progressing nicely for you simba and polly. Big hugs wonderwall, I hope you are looking after yourself xx

I'm almost back to normal. Had ercp which didn't find any pregnancy tissue so docs are assuming it was a self resolving ectopic but we'll never really know. Hcg was 50 a week ago and have a blood test nxt week to hopefully see a bfn at last. Really hope so as we have an appointment on the 22nd to start trying again. Does anyone know any stats about the chances or a second ectopic with ivf? Epu doc said it could be as high as 50%!


----------



## simba32

Hi laura, pleased to hear you are nearly at bfn! What a long journey! I do think there is an increase of having a 2nd ectopic: but not sure it's as high as 50%!! I thought it was more like it increases to 10%, when it's just 2% for the general public. I had 2 ectopics in the same tube.... Not much you can do though; so if I were you I'd steam ahead and hope for the best!!  let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Ladies - lovely to hear from you all. 

I'm still here! 

Simba - your dates are close to mine - written below  Update us on the 18th! 

Wonderwall - Thank you and the best of wishes and luck for your next cycle. 

JVJM - how did your consultation appointment go, were you happy with who is managing you. 

Camborambo - Also lots of PMA and good luck for your next treatment round. 

Laura - I'm so pleased you are finally near the end of this. Hope all goes well at your appointment on 22nd. 

Flossybear - you must be nearly 14 weeks now?! Have you announced to others yet. Think we are going to announce this weekend. I'm quite happy keeping it quiet forever but DH really wants to. Will see how I feel after scan Saturday. 

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow - have a private scan first thing where I am hoping the subchorionic bleeds have significantly reduced or disappeared. My NHS appointment has subsequently come through and is Tuesday 16th next week. Will discuss with them the screening options available to me as the demised twin/bleeds can cause a high risk result when actually not, as shows in my blood work or something?! Not too concerned about that though. Finish my progonova and crinone tomorrow!!!!! YAY! 7 months straight with medication due to back to back fresh cycle and frozen. Can't wait!


----------



## simba32

Polly!!! How did your 12w scan go today Did you have downs testing? Now you can announce!! How you feeling generally? I've got a stinking cold 😷 Yay to ending your drugs!! xxx


----------



## JVJM

hi everyone. Hope you all are doing well.


Laura, so happy things are finally starting to get better for you.


Polly, yay for getting to 12 wks! Hope your scan went well.


Simba, being sick is awful when you can't take much. Get some good r&r and hopefully you'll be on the mend quickly.


I went to my consultants appts on Monday and didn't really like any of them. They didn't really read my file before hand, I was there for over 2 hours and just felt like I wasn't given individual attention. Uh, it's hard as they seem to be hands off and I want lots of attention!! I have my nuchal booked for the 24th.


----------



## flossybear

Hiya, yep 14w Tomoz 
Had downs test back at low risk so started to tell people.
Still doesn't feel real sometimes, we went to mothercare this week touched a few prams and left 
Feel better this weekend been so knackered last 2 weeks and sickness feeling all days has been draining but today I feel good 

Glad your doing ok and finished your meds it was a good feeling to say bye to the preseries, a few days after tablets stopped though I felt really hormonal and was crying at everything and felt like my mind was running at a million percent 



HopefulPolly said:


> Hi Ladies - lovely to hear from you all.
> 
> I'm still here!
> 
> Simba - your dates are close to mine - written below  Update us on the 18th!
> 
> Wonderwall - Thank you and the best of wishes and luck for your next cycle.
> 
> JVJM - how did your consultation appointment go, were you happy with who is managing you.
> 
> Camborambo - Also lots of PMA and good luck for your next treatment round.
> 
> Laura - I'm so pleased you are finally near the end of this. Hope all goes well at your appointment on 22nd.
> 
> Flossybear - you must be nearly 14 weeks now?! Have you announced to others yet. Think we are going to announce this weekend. I'm quite happy keeping it quiet forever but DH really wants to. Will see how I feel after scan Saturday.
> 
> I'm 12 weeks tomorrow - have a private scan first thing where I am hoping the subchorionic bleeds have significantly reduced or disappeared. My NHS appointment has subsequently come through and is Tuesday 16th next week. Will discuss with them the screening options available to me as the demised twin/bleeds can cause a high risk result when actually not, as shows in my blood work or something?! Not too concerned about that though. Finish my progonova and crinone tomorrow!!!!! YAY! 7 months straight with medication due to back to back fresh cycle and frozen. Can't wait!


----------



## simba32

Hi JV, nice to hear from you! All going ok? Sorry to tear consultant appointment wasn't v nice... Is this nhs or private? Can you ask to change? 
We pottered around a garden centre today- bought some indoor plants as apparently they are good for ducking toxins out of the air?! Feeling a little better but just had 2 hr kip! 

Flossy! 14w! Great stuff! You made me laugh about touching a pram then leaving! Lol X


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Ladies

Had my NHS nuchal scan today. The measurement was well within range (at the low end so pleased with that) 1.4mm. They decided they would take my bloods and do the combined test after initially deciding they wouldn't. They nipped in and spoke to a consultant quick for me who said as the sac was empty then to go for it. They also seem to think my bleeds are resolving. Maybe a current one near the empty sac but she said please don't worry about them so I'm a bit more chilled about them. Booked my 20 week scan for when I am back off our cruise so 13th April will find out sex! I am anticipating my result with bloods to come back high risk so if they don't then I can be pleased rather than concerned. Have it in my head I will just book the Harmony test at my local private place. Hopefully not required but I am trying to be a realist or not get my hopes up that it will actually be straight forward! 

Sorry for lack of personals, just quickly updating you whilst in the office and need finish up  xxx


----------



## simba32

Fab news Polly!! so so pleased of you!

my plan of having harmony done and results in for 12w scan have been scuppered as the 2nd test has come back inconclusive AGAIN! sooooo annoying. back Thursday for 3rd try but seriously fed u with it all. Just hope NT measures nice and thin.

cruise eh? where you off to? x


----------



## HopefulPolly

Replied in a message to you Simba about nuchal bits  

Yea we love cruises since our honeymoon and hooked on them. Never got a nice long cruise in August last year due to fresh cycle of IVF and the main part of treatment being in August. What we spent on ICSI would have been a lovely cruise haha. DH is working too hard so I blocked it out the calendar and told him we are going away during the Easter hols. Just 7 nights but running our own company, longer can get stressful as you start thinking what needs to be done back at home. Two stops in Spain, two in France with DH & DS. I'll be 20 weeks by the time we return and you can cruise up to 24 weeks. Will get medical letter from Mw at my 16wk appointment. Xx


----------



## camborambo

Thanks Flossybear! 
A cruise sounds good, HopefulPolly! Glad everything is going well go you! 

Hope everyone is doing well too!
I'm having ET today! Three embies thawed yesterday and are doing ok. Fingers crossed and hope everything goes well! Going to do some yoga and have a foot soak before heading out for it. Hope that this is it! 
Will update later! C


----------



## simba32

Cambo!!! That's awesome news!!! Whoop! Let us know how you get on!!! fingers crossed xx


----------



## HopefulPolly

Hi Cambo! Great to hear from you, you may well be PUPO as I write this! Fingers and toes tightly crossed for you   

Keep us updated   xxx


----------



## camborambo

I'm officially PUPO!  Haha, I was typing this when you posted *HopefulPolly*!

One embie which was lower grade, didn't grow anymore so we ended up transferring
2 embies. I was a little disappointed when I heard but 2 is still great! I was started on baby aspirin 5 days ago
and will continue on it until beta. I've never been prescribed this before so hope this is what will help with implantation! Beta is 12/03/16.


----------



## HopefulPolly

Haha!   Yay!!

Two embies is still great! Hopefully baby aspirin does the trick this time. Roll on 12/03/16!! xx


----------



## simba32

BRILLIANT news Cambo!!! I've got a GOOD feeling about this! keep us posted  and keep those feet warm! xx


----------



## camborambo

Thanks *Simba & HopefulPolly*!

I've been having feet soaks at night before bed and am wearing socks all the time.


----------



## simba32

how you getting on Cambo?

Polly - all ok with you dear? xx


----------



## JVJM

great news Cambo! Congrats on being PUPO and hopefully this is your cycle!!


Simba, do you have your 12wk/nuchal booked?


Polly, so happy yours came back clear. 


We had ours last wk and got great low risks for both babies. We also had a test similar to Harmony done when we were in the States two wks ago and it came back negative on the main trisomies as well so feeling confident. It also said we're having two girls!! DH was really hoping for at least one boy (and tbh me a little too) but healthy babies are most important. Still haven't told work yet and have a small bump so need to confess soon. I'm really nervous about it as I want to take all my holiday from 24 wks and start mat leave at 30wk. Basically, they say with twins bed rest can start from 24wks so I don't want to be stressed at the end with my commute. And I hope to deliver in the US so I would fly to the US on wk 24 then have the rest of my care there. Just need to get to that magic week safely!!


----------



## camborambo

Thanks *JVJM*! Awe two little girls! Congrats! 

I'm 8dpt3dt. I haven't POAS or even been tempted to this time. Mostly because I didn't buy any and I'm a lot more laid back this time. If it happens, it happens. Using a HPT will just give me unnecessary stress.  I haven't had many symptoms. Although the I'm experiencing this weird one at the moment and have been on and off for the past 2 days. i have a sudden gush of warmth in my right toes and it stays there too.  I've been googling and can't find anything about hot flashes in feet! Lol. Feeling extra warm in the middle of the night and have night sweats and that warm toes sensation! It even happened last night when I was outside walking in the cold. So random. Maybe it's a side effect of baby aspirin... More googling to be done. &#128517;


----------



## simba32

Hi all!!

JV, had my NT test 2 weeks ago, all clear! Man did I work myself up about that! So I've told work/ mates etc! V surreal!! Can't believe it's happening still! Have booked a cheeky scan just before we go on holiday for Easter so looking forward to that. Two girls!!! Awe!! They will be so cute playing together!!! Well done you!! I'm def starting to slow but a lot (most) of it is flab still!! 

Cambo- brill to hear you are more chilled! I was on the one that finally worked for me! Not heard of hot flushes but fingers crossed its a positive sign! Nice work staying away from evil pee sticks! 

Polly - how you getting on?? X


----------



## camborambo

I agree that they're evil, *Simba*! 
Going for acupuncture later. Are you still going for weekly sessions?
My sudden hot flashes/flushes have increased to all over and not just my feet.
Woke up sweating loads this morning. I hope having a symptom that I've not had before, is a good sign! Hope you have a lovely holiday! Going anywhere nice? X


----------



## simba32

Exciting!!

No, toned down the needles due to cost, monthly now. Off to Slovenia- I'm half from there do we have a house etc, can't wait!!!!
Kerp us posted xx


----------



## camborambo

10dpt3dt today! It's been a worrying day for me today! Totally not laidback at all. Woke up and had light brown spotting and slight twinges too. That got me worrying! Then later became darker brown spotting (Sorry for tmi!). 
Called clinic and told a nurse about my situation and beta is on Sat. She told me that it sounds like my period is coming.  But I didn't have my period last FET until i stopped the progesterone suppositories. I thought it could be implantation bleed but the nurse said it's too late for that but I read online that it isn't! Maybe she didn't want to get my hopes up...
So i decided to go buy an "evil" pregnancy test and see if I could be miscarrying.








I got a BFP at 10dpt3dt!  

Then checked the test's leaflet and found it tests for 25Miu/ml too. Now if only I would stop spotting! Hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## simba32

OMG!!!!
Cambo! That's a freaking positive!!! Wow!!! xxx

Is the spotting brown? Could be your pessaries?


----------



## camborambo

yeah it's a BFP even though faint! First time I tested and got this! Can't wait to have betas to see what's going on! Not sure if it's pessaries irritation, implantation bleed or other reasons. Only had a little bit of light brown spotting today. So fingers crossed and hope it'll stop! Won't be celebrating until I have betas to see if it's sticking though.   

Did you or others have spotting from pessaries?


----------



## simba32

Yep, twice I had spotting from pessaries, once with a little bright blood! keep us posted. When's your beta? xx.


----------



## camborambo

This Saturday 12th! Will keep you posted!


----------



## simba32

one more sleep Cambo!!!! xxx


----------



## simba32

Cambo How did today go? xx


----------



## camborambo

Hi *Simba* Got a  
HCG was only 4 miu. So i think maybe the embryo implanted then didn't stick because i did get 3 days of faint positive HPTs on 10,11,12dpt. No more frosties left so we will begin a new IVF cycle when AF comes in a few days, after stopping all meds. It's too expensive where we've done IVF so we're going abroad to do it. Now I'm sorting my notes & record to help to the new RE understand my situation quicker.


----------



## simba32

Oh Cambo! I'm so so sorry.... You must be devedtated!  

Good you have a plan in place.. I found that helped. Will you get NK cells tested etc? 

Big big hugs xxx


----------



## camborambo

Thanks, hun. Yeah I was but I'm feeling a lot better.   Having a plan definitely helps take mind off things. I'll be sure to ask the new RE about NK cells testing. It's just that not many places seem to offer it where I am. Hopefully new RE will offer it.


----------



## Wonderwall35

Hi everyone, just thought I'd pop in to see how you're all doing.

Cambo - So sorry to hear your news, really gutted for you. As Simba says, it's good to have the next step to focus on. I would definitely contemplate NK testing and karyotyping.

Simba- Glad to see things are progressing well for you. Really pleased for you. Is it still a constant worry or are you relaxing more now?

Hope everyone else is doing well, seems ages since we were all cycling together!

AFM I had my ERPC genetic testing back which revealed a translocation between chromosomes 4 and 21. It may start providing a few more answers to our unexplained subfertility which is surprisingly a relief. Consultant has put us under him on NHS for karyotyping to see if one of us is a carrier and/or the likelihood of it reoccurring. We'll be under a genetic counsellor too. Also, he's started the bloods to test for NK cells as I may have this too. I don't do things by half! We may have to have PGD/PGD in conjunction with IVF next time and fingers crossed it may be NHS funded as privately costs £10,000 per cycle, yikes!


----------



## simba32

Hi wonderwall!
Nice to hear from you. Pleased, well not pleased, but you know what I mean, that you are finding out more and hopefully can resolve any issues! When do you get the karyotyping back? 2 weeks I think? Good you can get those under nhs too! Fingers crossed you can stay there! Our last cycle (only private one) cost nearly 10k, with about 4K of that on tests.. Worth it tho! 

I'm surprisingly chilled most of the time but then freak out! Lol. Had a cheeky scan this week to check it's still there (and it is), so that will chill me out for a bit again! Haven't managed to buy anything as that does scare me.. Hoping soon! 

Let us know how your test results come back! 

Hugs xx


----------



## flossybear

Just dropping into say hi, 20w scan next week for me starting to feel nervous just want it here  

Glad all going well simba, I so know what you mean about buying things, I've  looked but got nothing yet, maybe after next scan will relax and start shopping  

Hope everyone else doing ok X


----------



## simba32

Hi flossy!
Good to hear all is going well. Just had my 16w mw appointment yesterday. Pretty uneventful! But all good! M
Just signing up for yoga classes to! Eek! Hope to start shopping after 20w scan... xx


----------



## camborambo

Hey girls,

Thanks for your messages. I've been busy flying about to see the new RE and I've started a new cycle of IVF now. I'm on day 5 of my cycle now and on the 3rd day of stims.   RE said it was fine to begin as soon as I got AF, even though I just had FET in Feb. 1st u/s showed 10 eggies. 5 on each side. This cycle, however, I've got HCG 200iu injections every day, which I didn't before. RE says I've got subclinical hyperthyroidism, so I'm also on medication for that. I've got a check up on the 24/3 to see progress. Egg retrieval on 26/3 and Day 3 transfer on 29/3. Haven't spoke to RE about day 5 transfer yet but will when I go for check up. After ET, I'll be flying back home (only 2 hrs flight). 
So I've been keeping busy busy!  
Glad to hear that you're all doing well in your scans!


----------



## simba32

Loving that your right back on it cambo! It's the only way sometimes. Is this a fresh cycle then? How unfeeling? Where are I flying to? xx


----------



## camborambo

Don't want to waste any time! Lol 
Yes it's a fresh cycle. Hope will have some good quality ones too. Just started taking CoQ10 & DHEA at RE's recommendation. I live in Hong Kong atm (but I'm a brummie ) and we're having IVF in Taiwan now. Costs will only be around £4K in total for IVF. Less than half of my 1st fresh cycle.  
Injections hurt and I'm not looking forward to daily injections. I've got 3 injections to do in my tummy so I'm bruising a bit. Besides that, I'm feeling tired more. Probably the HCG side effect. Besides that, I've been keeping busy until we fly on 22nd. Xxx


----------



## simba32

4K not bad all in! Yeah, injections suck! I'm still on fragmin (family history of clotting!).. Ugh! xx


----------



## camborambo

I much prefer injecting the gonal f pen more but it's all syringes this cycle. Guess every hospital does it differently. 
Have you been ok, Simba? Not long till your trip! Xx


----------



## simba32

A ha, I never had the pen, just syringes! Is it going ok? We are now on hols so lively not to be at work! xx


----------



## camborambo

My ER is scheduled for tomorrow! Ultrasound showed 11 eggs in total, with different sizes from 2cm to 1.2cm. RE says he expects to retrieve between 5-7 eggs on ER. I hope they're good quality!  
Then ET on 29th.


----------



## simba32

Whoop!!! Good luck!! Let us know how you get on X


----------



## simba32

Cambo, how did your et go?? xx


----------



## camborambo

Hey Simba!
I'm officially PUPO and 1dpt3dt!
Yesterday 3 embies were put back. One was grade 1 but the other two were grade 3. 
I ended up having 5 embies fertilised out of 6 retrieved.
RE suggested putting the best three cos the last 2 were slower in developing, so they will cultivate to day 5 and freeze if they survived. 
I've got lots of medication to take day and night. One of which is Prednisolone, which is for those with recurrent m/c and/or elevated NK cells. I think this RE is has given it in case I do have it, but hasn't tested me for it.  But I think there's no harm in taking it. Hope it helps and these stick!  
Beta is on 8th April, which is only 10dpt.    I won't be testing so early because I have 1000iu HCG booster shots on 2dpt and 4dpt.


----------



## simba32

Cambo, that great!! Well done you! I'm Sendibg you positive vibes!!! feeling good? xxx


----------



## camborambo

Yeah I'm feeling good. Just taking it very easy. Thanks for the vibes!   Well received!   Hope you had a lovely Easter! Xx


----------



## simba32

Hanging in there Cambo?? xx


----------



## camborambo

I'm 7dpt3dt(D10) today and I got a faint positive just over an hour ago!

I was told by my RE to get my LH, E2 & P4 levels checked on 3dpt3dt & to send to him. My E2 & P4 were very high and LH was 0.7. He replied and said I am very likely to succeed. I couldn't stay away from HPTs, I'm afraid. I have a IVF buddy at the same hospital who is 5 days ahead of me. She's got a BFP from testing everyday and HCG levels rose really rapidly. So I got tempted by these! This hospital counts day 1 as the day after ER. Green are HPTs. Pink are OPKs. I've used OPKs to detect pregnancy before so thought I'd do it here. 


I'm really hoping this is a sticky one or two! Have been taking it super easy at home. Getting slight pulling and cramps on right side of womb. So have to walk very slowly.  x


----------



## simba32

WAAHOOOO!!! that looks awesome! I've got everything crossed for you! keep me posted xxx


----------



## camborambo

Thanks Simba!

Having my beta today! Can't wait to see what levels are at now. I've still been getting positives with stronger lines.   Then next beta is on Monday to compare results.


----------



## simba32

Brill!! Let us know how you get on!! I've got my 20w scan (at 20w) today!! eeek! xx


----------



## camborambo

My HCG yesterday was 84.5!   
Progesterone was really high though at 721nmo. RE saw the data and didn't say anything was wrong and congratulated me. 
Waiting anxiously for 2nd beta. 
Ooh 20w scan sounds exciting. Let me know how it goes!    Btw do you know the gender yet? Or am waiting til the birth? X


----------



## simba32

Whoop!!!!!!!!        

I'm so thrilled for you!! Keep your feet warm and take it super easy!! 

Scan was all good, I have a low lying placenta- they hope it will move up, but otherwise all good! We were very good and didn't find out the sex! So, it's still a surprise!! Xx


----------



## simba32

Any news cambo?? xx


----------



## camborambo

Hey!

2nd beta was 225.2iu. So it seems fine atm!  
Need to fly back tomorrow to see RE for check up and more medication for the next month. I'm 4w2d now.  

Hope your placenta moves up! Xx


----------



## simba32

Awesome cambo!!! That's mighty excellent new!! Could it be triplets? xx


----------



## camborambo

15dpt3dt and my beta today is 598! 13dpt was 225, 10dpt 87
Doctor says highly likely to be twins! 80% chance.
Then 20% that it's a male singleton cos hcg is higher with boys, or so RE says! 

Triplets?? Now that would be more than a handful! I'll take whatever I can get!


----------



## simba32

Your doing well cambo!!! xx


----------



## camborambo

Yeah! Keep it coming!   xx


----------



## camborambo

I actually met another girl doing Ivf with this RE. She was 5 days ahead of me. She was told that she most likely had twins after her 1st two betas! Two sacs showed on the ultrasound as well.


----------



## simba32

cool!! I had a pretty high beta (can't remember what) and it was only one. still holding out hope its a girl! ;-) xx


----------



## camborambo

xx


----------



## simba32

How you doing cambo? Polly? Anyone else? xx


----------



## camborambo

Just had a check up at 6wks  and I'm expecting twins!!! Ultrasound showed two beautiful sacs!   Woop Woop!!!


----------



## simba32

That's amazing cambo!! Well done you! xxx


----------



## camborambo

Thanks Simba! How's things with you? Xxx


----------



## simba32

Yep all good thanks! Time seems to have slowed again though... 😉


----------



## simba32

How you getting on cambo? xx


----------



## camborambo

Hi Simba!
I'm 9wks 5days today! Just had check up at docs. Sizes are normal! I saw both heartbeats and they were jiggling a bit. It was quite amazing to see!   How about you? Xx


----------

